# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  قانون العقوبات الليبي

## سالي جمعة

*قانون العقوبات الليبي*

( قانون العقوبات) الجرائم عامة 
الباب الأول 
قواعد عمومية 
( مادة 1 ) الجرائم والعقوبات 
لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص 
( مادة 2 ) تعاقب القوانين 
يعاقب على الجرائم بمقتضى القانون المعمول به وقت ارتكابها. 
ومع هذا إذا صدر بعد وقوع الفعل وقبل الحكم فيه نهائياً قانون أصلح للمتهم فهو الذي يتبع دون غيره. 
وإذا صدر بعد الحكم النهائي قانون يجعل الفعل الذي حكم على المجرم من أجله غير معاقب عليه أوقف تنفيذ الحكم وانتهت آثاره الجنائية. 
غير أنه في حالة قيام إجراءات الدعوى أو صدور حكم بالإدانة فيها وكان ذلك عن فعل وقع مخالفاً لقانون ينهي عن ارتكابه في فترة محددة فإن انتهاء هذه 
الفترة لا يحول دون السير في الدعوى أو تنفيذ العقوبات المحكوم بها. 
( مادة 3 ) الجهل بالقانون الجنائي 
لا يحتج بالجهل بالقانون الجنائي تبريراً للفعل. 
( مادة 4 ) تطبيق القانون الجنائي 
تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل ليبي أو أجنبي يرتكب في الأراضي الليبية جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيه، ويعد في حكم الأراضي الليبية الطائرات
والسفن الليبية حيثما وجدت إذا لم تكن خاضع القانون أجنبي حسب القانون الدولي. 
( مادة 5 ) الجرائم التي ترتكب في الخارج 
تسري أحكام هذا القانون أيضاً على الأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم: 
أولاً : كل من ارتكب خارج البلاد فعلاً يجعله فاعلاً لجريمة وقعت كلها أو بعضها في ليبيا أو شريكاً فيها. 
ثانياً : كل من ارتكب خارج ليبيا جريمة من الجرائم الآتية : 
أ ) جناية مخلة بأمن الدولة مما نص عليه في البابين الأول والثاني من الكتاب الثاني من هذا القانون. 
ب ) جناية تزوير مما نص عليه في المادتين 334 و 335 من هذا القانون. 
ج ) جناية تزييف نقود متداولة قانوناً في ليبيا مما نص عليه في المادة ( 326 ) من هذا القانون. 
د ) جناية الرق مما نص عليه في المادة 427 من هذا القانون. 
( مادة 6 ) الجنايات والجنح التي يرتكبها 
الليبيون في الخارج 
كل ليبي ارتكب وهو خارج ليبيا فعلاً يعتبر جناية أو جنحة في هذا القانون عدا الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة يعاقب بمقتضى أحكامه إذا عاد إلى ليبيا وكان الفعل معاقباً عليه بمقتضى قانون البلد الذي ارتكبه فيه. 
( مادة 7 ) الأحوال المانعة من الملاحقة على جريمة 
ارتكبت في الخارج 
لا تجوز إقامة الدعوى العمومية على من يثبت أن المحاكم الأجنبية حكمت عليه نهائياً فبرأته أو أدانته واستوفى عقوبته، وتستثنى من ذلك الأحوال المنصوص 
عليها في المادة الخامسة من هذا القانون. 
مادة ( 8 ) 
مادة ( 9 ) ملغاة 
مادة ( 10 ) 
مادة ( 11 ) – القوانين الجنائية الخاصة 
تراعى أحكام هذا الكتاب في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القوانين واللوائح الخاصة إلا إذا وجد فيها نص يخالف ذلك. 
( مادة 12 ) تعدد النصوص الجنائية 
إذا خضعت إحدى المسائل لعدة قوانين جنائية أو لأحكام متعددة من قانون جنائي واحد فإن القوانين الخاصة أو الأحكام الخاصة من القانون تسري دون القوانين العامة أو الأحكام العامة من القانون إلا إذا نص على خلاف ذلك. 
( مادة 13 ) تقدير المدد وبدء سريانها 
إذا رتب القانون الجنائي أثراً قانونياً على زمن يحسب ذلك الزمن بالتقويم الميلادي ولا يدخل يوم البدء في حسبان المدد. 
( مادة 14 ) القانون الجنائي والشريعة الغراء 
لا تخل أحكام هذا القانون في أي حال من الأحوال بالحقوق الشخصية المقررة في الشريعة الغراء. 
( مادة 15 ) الرد والتعويض 

لا يمس الحكم بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ما يكون واجباً للخصوم من الرد والتعويض. 
(مادة 16 ) تعاريف 
يقصد بالعبارات التالية، في القانون الجنائي المعاني الآتية : 
1 – تعد الجريمة مرتكبة علانية إذا كان ارتكابها : 
أ ) بطريق الصحافة أو غيرها من وسائل الدعاية أو النشر. 
ب ) في محل عام أو مفتوح أو معروض للجمهور وبحضور عدة أشخاص. 
ج ) في اجتماع لا يعد خاصاً نظراً للمكـان الذي انعقد فيه أو لعدد الحاضرين أو للغرض الذي عقد من أجله. 
2 – ذوو القربى : هم الأصول والفروع والزوج والإخوة والأخوات والأصهار من نفس الدرجة والأعمام والأخوال وأبناؤهم، ولا يعد بين ذوي القربى الأصهار إذا توفي أحد الزوجين دون عقب. 
3 – العنف ضد الأشياء : هو انتـزاع الشيء عنوة إذا ترتب على ذلك هلاكه أو تلفه أو تحويله أو تغيير وجه استعماله. 
4 – الموظف العمومي : هو كل من أنيطت به مهمـة عـامة في خدمة الحكومة أو الولايات أو الهيئات العامة الأخرى سواء كان موظفاً أو مستخدماً، دائما أو مؤقتاً براتب أو بدونه، ويدخل في ذلك محررو العقود والأعضاء المساعدون في المحاكم والمحكمون والخبراء والتراجمة والشهود أثناء قيامهم بواجباتهم. 
الباب الثاني 
في العقوبات 
الفصل الأول 
أنواع العقوبات 
( مادة 17 ) أنواع العقوبات 
العقوبات نوعان : أصلية وتبعية : 
العقوبات الأصلية هي : 
1 – الإعدام. 
2 – السجن المؤبد. 
3 – السجن. 
– الحبس. 
5 – الغرامة. 
العقوبات التبعية هي : 
1 – الحرمان من الحقوق المدنية. 
2 – الحرمان من مزاولة المهن أو الأعمال الفنية. 
3 – فقدان الأهلية القانونية. 
4 – نشر الحكم بالإدانة. 
( مادة 18 ) فرض العقوبات الأصلية والتبعية 
ينطق القاضي بالعقوبات الأصلية عند الإدانة، وأما العقوبات التبعية فتتبع الإدانة بحكم القانون ولا داعي للنطق بها إلا في الأحوال التي ينص عليها القانون. 
الفصل الثاني 
العقوبات الأصلية 
( مادة 19 ) الإعدام ( ) 
كل محكوم عليه بالإعدام يقتل رمياً بالرصاص طبقاً للإجراءات المقررة قانوناً. 
( مادة 20 ) السجن المؤبد 
عقوبة السجن المؤبد هي وضع المحكوم عليه في أحد الأماكن المعدة لذلك وتشغيله مدى الحياة في الأعمال التي تعينها لوائح السجون. 
( مادة 21 ) السجن 
قوبة السجن هي وضع المحكوم عليه في السجن وتشغيله في الأعمال التي تعينها لوائح السجون ويجب ألا تقل عقوبة السجن عن ثلاث سنوات وألا تزيد على خمس عشرة سنة إلا في الأحوال التي ينص عليها القانون. 
( مادة 22 ) الحبس 
عقوبة الحبس هي وضع المحكوم عليه في أحد السجون المركزية أو المحلية المدة المحكوم بها عليه، ولا يجوز أن تقل هذه المدة بأي حال من الأحوال عن أربع وعشرين ساعة، كما لا يجوز أن تزيد على ثلاث سنوات إلا في الأحوال الخاصة المنصوص عليها قانـونـاً. 
( مادة 23 ) أنواع الحبس 
1 – الحبس البسيط. 
2 – والحبس مع الشغل. 
والمحكوم عليهم بالحبس مع الشغل يشتغلون داخل السجون أو خارجها في الأعمال التي تعينها لوائح السجون. 
ولكل محكوم عليه بالحبس البسيط لمدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أن يطلب، بدلاً من تنفيذ عقـوبة الحبس عليه، تشغليه خارج السجن وفقاً لقـانون الإجراءات
الجنائية، إلا إذا نص الحكم على حرمانه من هذا الخيار. 
( مادة 24 ) الحبس مع الشغل أو بدونه 
يجب على القاضي أن يحكم بالحبس مع الشغل كلما كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها سنة أو أكثر وكذلك في الأحوال الأخرى المعينة قانوناً. 
ويجب الحكم دائماً بالحبس البسيط في أحوال المخالفات. 
وفيما عدا ذلك يجوز الحكم بالحبس البسيط أو مع الشغل. 
( مادة 25 ) بدء العقوبات المقيدة للحرية 
تبتدئ مدة العقوبات المقيدة للحرية من يوم أن يحبس المحكوم عليه بناء على الحكم الواجب التنفيذ مع مراعاة إنقاصها بمقدار مدة الحبس الاحتياطي. 
( مادة 26 ) الغرامة 
عقوبة الغرامة هي إلزام المحكوم عليه أن يدفع إلى خزانة الدولة المبلغ المقدر في الحكم، ولا يجوز أن ينقص هذا المبلغ عن عشرة قروش بأي حال من الأحوال. 
( مادة 27 ) صلاحية القاضي في تحديد العقوبة 
يحكم القاضي بالعقوبة التي يراها مناسبة في حدود ما نص عليه القانون، وعليه أن يبين الأسباب التي تبرر تقديره، ولا يجوز له تعدي الحدود التي ينص عليها القانون لكل عقوبة بزيادتها أو إنقاصها إلا في الأحوال التي يقررها القانون. 
( مادة 28 ) تقدير العقوبة 
على القاضي أن يستند في تقديره للعقوبة وفقاً للمادة السابقة على خطورة الجريمة ونزعة المجرم للإجرام، وتتبين خطورة الجريمة من الأمور الآتية: 
1 – طبيعة الفعل ونوعه والوسائل التي استعملت لارتكابه وغايته ومكان وقوعه ووقته وسائر الظروف المتعلقة به. 
2 – جسامة الضرر أو الخطر الناتج عن الفعل. 
3- مدى القصد الجنائي سواء أكان عمدياً أم غير عمدي. 
وتتبين نزعة المجرم إلى الإجرام من الأمور الآتية:- 
1 – دوافع ارتكاب الجريمة وخلق المجرم. 
2 – سلوك المجرم وقت ارتكاب الجريمة وبعده. 
3 – ظروف حياة المجرم الشخصية والعائلية والاجتماعية. 
( مادة 29 ) تخفيف العقوبة أو استبدالها 
يجوز للقاضي إذا استدعت ظروف الجريمة رأفته أن يستبدل العقوبة أو يخفضها على الوجه التالي :- 
السجن المؤبد بدلاً من الإعدام. 
السجن بدلاً من السجن المؤبد. 
الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر بدلاً من السجن. 
وعلى كل حال يجوز للقاضي إذا توافرت الظروف المذكورة أن ينزل بالعقوبة في مواد الجنايات والجنح إلى نصف الحد الأدنى الذي يعينه القانون. 
( مادة 29 ) مكررة ( ) 
كلما نص القانون على أن العقوبة تزاد أو تنقص في نطاق حدود معينة لظرف مشدد أو مخفف فإن الزيادة أو النقص إنما تنصب على مقدار العقوبة التي يوقعها
القاضي ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك. 
( مادة 30 ) كيف تحسب العقوبة 
تحسب العقوبات المحددة بزمن بالأيام والشهور والسنوات، ولا تعتبر أجزاء الأيام في العقوبات المحددة بزمن ولا أجزاء القرش في العقوبات النقدية. 
( مادة 31 ) المعادلة بين العقوبات المختلفة 
إذا وجب لأي غرض قانوني القيام بمعادلة بين عقوبات نقدية وعقوبات مقيدة للحرية أو حبس احتياطي تم ذلك باعتبار اليوم الواحد من أيام تقييد الحرية معادلاً لخمسين قرشاً أو لأي جزء من هذا المبلغ. 
( مادة 32 ) ملغاة  ( ) 
الفصل الثالث 
العقوبات التبعية 
الحرمان من الحقوق المدنية نوعان : ( دائم ومؤقت ) 
ويترتب على الحرمان الدائم حرمان الجاني من الحقوق والمزايا الآتية، إلا إذا نص القانون على خلاف ذلك : 
1 – حق الترشيح أو الانتخاب لأية هيئة نيابية وجميع الحقوق السياسية الأخرى. 
2 – الصلاحية للبقـاء في أية وظيفة عامة أو القبول في أية خدمة عامة إلا إذا كانت خـدمة جبرية، وتجريده من أية صفة اكتسبت بسبب العمل في وظيفة أو
خدمة عامة. 
3 – الصلاحية للعمل كوصي أو قيم وإن كان التعيين مؤقتاً، وكل حق آخر له علاقة بالوصاية أو القوامة. 
4 – الألقاب والرتب والأوسمة وغير ذلك من شارات الشرف العامة. 
5 – جميع حقـوق الشرف المترتبة على أية وظيفـة أو خدمة أو درجـة أو لقب أو على الصفات أو الامتيازات المذكورة فيما تقدم. 
6 – الأهلية لتولي أو اكتساب أي حق أو صفة أو خدمة أو لقب أو درجة أو شارة من شارات الشرف المنصوص عليها في البنود السابقة. 
ويفقد الحرمان المؤقت المحكوم عليه مدة الحرمان من الأهلية لاكتساب أو استعمال أو الاستمتاع بأي حق أو صفة أو لقب أو شرف مما تقدم. 
( مادة 34 ) الأحوال التي تتضمن الحرمان 
من الحقوق المدنية 
الحكم بالسجن المؤبد أو السجن لمدة عشر سنوات أو أكثر يتضمن الحرمان الدائم من الحقوق المدنية من يوم صدور الحكم نهائياً. والحكم بالسجن لمدة ثـلاث
سنوات أو أكثر يتضمن الحرمان من الحقوق المدنية مدة تنفيذ العقوبة ومدة بعد ذلك لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات. 
وإذا قرر الحكم أن الجاني معتاد أو محترف الإجرام في الجنايات أو الجنح أو أن له نزعة إجرامية منحرفة يحرم حرماناً دائماً من الحقوق المدنية. 
( مادة 35 ) الحرمان من ممارسة المهن أو الفنون 
الحرمان من مزاولة المهنة أو العمل الفني هو منع الجاني مدة الحرمان من حق مزاولة أية مهنة أو فن أو صناعة أو تجارة أو حرفة تتطلب إذناً خاصاً أو
تخويلاً أو ترخيصاً من السلطات العامة. ويتضمن الحرمان سقوط ذلك الإذن أو التخويل أو الترخيص. 
( مادة 36 ) أحوال الحرمان 
1 – يترتب الحرمان المؤقت المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة على الحكم في جناية أو جنحة عمدية ارتكبت إساءة لممارسة أي مهنة أو فن أو صناعة أو تجارة أو حرفة أو الواجبات المتعلقة بها. 
2 – كما يترتب الحرمان المؤقت من الوظيفة العامة أو الوصاية أو القوامة على كل حكم في جناية أو جنحة عمدية ارتكبت إساءة لاستعمال السلطة أو خرقاً للواجبات المترتبة على الوظيفة العامة أو الوصاية أو القوامة. 
3 – ويكون الحرمان المذكور في الفقرتين السابقتين لمدة تنفيذ العقوبة ومدة أخرى بعدها يحـددها الحكم على ألا تـقل بالنسبة للجنح عن شهر ولا تزيد على
ثلاث سنوات ولا تقل بالنسبة للجنـايات عن سنة ولا تزيد على خمس سنـوات. 
( مادة 37 ) فقدان الأهلية القانونية 
1 – يفقد أهليته القانونية كل شخص حكم عليه بالإعدام. 
2 – كما يفقد أهليته القانونية طول مدة سجنه كل شخص يحكم عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو بالسجن لمدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات. 
3 – وعلى المحكوم عليه أن يعين قيماً لإدارة أمواله تقرره المحكمة فإذا لم يعينه عينته المحكمة الابتدائية التابع لها محل إقامته وذلك بناء على طلب النيابة العـامة أو ذي مصلحة في ذلك ويجوز للمحكمة أن تلزم القيم الذي تنصبه بتقديم كفالة ويكون القيم الذي تقره المحكمة أو تنصبه تابعاً لها في جميع ما يتعلق
بقوامته. ولا يجوز للمحكوم عليه أن يتصرف في أمواله إلا بناء عل إذن من المحكمة المذكورة. 
وكل التزام يتعهد به مع عدم مراعاة ما تقدم يكون باطلاً وترد أموال المحكوم عليه إليه بعد انقضاء عقوبته أو الإفراج عنه، ويقدم له القيم حساباً عن إدراته. 
( مادة 38) ملغاة ( ) 
( مادة 39 ) نشر الحكم 
يجب النشر في حالة الحكم بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد وفي الحالات الأخرى التي يعينها القانون، ويكون النشر بإلصاق إعلان بذلك في المنطقة التي صدر فيها
الحكم وفي المنطقة التي ارتكبت فيها الجريمة، وفي المنطقة التي كان فيها المحل الأخير لإقامة الجاني. 
وعلاوة على ذلك ينشر الحكم مرة أو أكثر في صحيفة أو أكثر يعينها القاضي. 
ويقتصر النشر على خلاصة الحكم إلا إذا أمر القاضي بنشر الحكم كله، ويكون النشر على نفقة الجاني. 
ويجوز للقاضي في الأحوال التي تستدعي ذلك أن يأمر بإذاعة الحكم. 
( مادة 40 ) مدة العقوبات التبعية المؤقتة 
إذا نص القانون على أن الحكم يترتب عليه عقوبة تبعية ولم تعين مدتها كانت مدة العقوبة التبعية مساوية لمدة العقوبة الأصلية المحكوم بها أو التي يتحتم على الجاني قضاؤها بدلاً من الغرامة التي يعجز عن دفعها، وعلى كل حال لا يجوز أن تتعدى العقوبة التبعية الحدين الأدنى والأقصى اللذين يفرضهما القانون لتلك العقوبة. 
الفصل الرابع 
في تنفيذ العقوبات 
( مادة 41 ) المبادئ التي يسترشد بها في تنفيذ العقوبة 
يجب أن ترمي العقوبة في طريقة تنفيذها إلى إصلاح الجاني وتربيته تحقيقاً للأهداف الخلقية والاجتماعية المقصودة من العقاب. 
ويجب أن تراعى في تنفيذ العقوبات المقيدة للحرية المبادئ الإنسانية ومبادئ العمل والتهذيب. 
( مادة 42 ) إشراف القاضي والنيابة على التنفيذ 
يخضع تنفيذ العقوبات المقيدة للحرية لإشراف القاضي والنيابة العامة. 
( مادة 43 ) تنفيذ العقوبات المقيدة للحرية 
في منشآت خاصة 
يقضي المحكوم عليهم في جناية أو جنحة العقوبة المقيدة للحرية في محال خاصة في مجموعات حسب الفئات الآتية:- 
1 – معتادو الإجرام ومحترفوه والمجرمون المنحرفون. 
2 – الأحداث الذين تقل سنهم عن الثامنة عشرة. 
3 – المحكوم عليهم بعقوبة مخففة لعاهة نفسية والصم والبكم والمتسممون لتعاطي الخمور أو المخدرات ومدمنو الخمور والمخدرات، ويوضع هؤلاء تحت عناية خاصة لمعالجتهم. 
وتقضي النساء عقوباتهن المقيدة للحرية في منشآت غير المنشآت المعدة للرجال. 
( مادة 44 ) توزيع المحكوم عليهم بين مختلف المنشآت 
يراعى العود وطبيعة الجريمة في توزيع المحكوم عليهم في السجون الخاصة والعادية. 
( مادة 45 ) تشغيل المحكوم عليهم وأجورهم 
يعطى المحكوم عليهم أجوراً على ما يقومون به من أعمال أثناء قضاء عقوبتهم، وذلك وفقاً لما تقرره لائحة السجون، وتقبل هذه المبالغ الخصم منها أو التنفيذ عليها. 
الفصل الخامس 
في تعدد العقوبات 
( مادة 46 ) تجمع العقوبات 
تتعدد العقوبات المقيدة للحرية على أن لاتجـاوز ما نص عليه في المـادة (48) 
(مادة 47) ترتيب تنفيذ العقوبات المتعددة 
إذا تنوعت العقوبات المتعددة وجب تنفيذها كاملة كل عقوبة على حدة حسب الترتيب الآتي، وذلك مع مراعاة المادة التالية :- 
أولاً : السجن. 
ثانياً : الحبس مع الشغل. 
ثالثاً : الحبس البسيط. 
وتجب عقوبة السجن المؤبد سائر العقوبات الأخرى. 
( مادة 48 ) الحد الأقصى لتعدد العقوبات 
المقيدة للحرية 
إذا ارتكب الشخص جرائم متعددة قبل الحكم عليه في جريمة منها وتعددت عقوبات السجن أو تجمعت عقوبات سجن وحبس وجب أن لا تزيد العقوبة مجتمعة
على ثلاثين سنة، وإذا تعددت عقوبات حبس وجب أن لاتزيد على عشر سنوات. 
( مادة 49 ) تعدد العقوبات النقدية 
تتعدد العقوبات بالغرامة دائماً وإن اجتمعت مع عقوبات مقيدة للحرية. 
( مادة 50 ) تحديد العقوبات التبعية 
لتحديد العقوبات التبعية والآثار الجنائية الأخرى عند تعدد العقوبات الأصلية تراعى كل جريمة صدر في شأنها الحكم والعقوبات الأصلية المنطوق بها في كل
جريمة على حدة. 
وإذا تعددت عقوبات تبعية متماثلة طبقت كلها بكاملها. 
( مادة 51 ) الحد الأقصى لتعدد العقوبات التبعية 
لايجوز أن يزيد مجموع العقوبات التبعية المحددة بزمن على عشر سنوات. 
الباب الثالث 
فـــي الجــرائــــم 
الفصل الأول 

أنــــواع الجــرائـــم 
( مادة 52 ) أنواع الجرائم 
الجرائم أنواع ثلاثة : جنايات وجنح ومخالفات حسب العقوبات المقررة لها في هذا القانون. 
( مادة 53 ) الجنايات 
الجنايات هي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالعقوبات الآتية :- 
- الإعدام. 
- السجن المؤبد. 
- السجن 
( مادة 54 ) الجنح 
الجنح هي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالعقوبات الآتية :- 
- الحبس الذي تزيد مدته على شهر. 
- الغرامة التي يزيد أقصى مقدارها على عشرة جنيهات. 
( مادة 55 ) المخالفات 
المخالفات هي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالعقوبات الآتية :- 
- الحبس الذي لاتزيد أقصى مدته على شهر. 
- الغرامة التي لايزيد أقصى مقدارها على عشرة جنيهات. 
الفصل الثاني 
الركن المادي للجريمة 
( مادة 56 ) استحالة الجريمة 

لا جريمة إذا استحال حدوث الضرر أو وقوع الخطر لعدم جدوى الفعل أو لعدم وجود موضوعه. 

ومع ذلك يعاقب على الأفعال التي ارتكبت إذا كونت هذه الأفعال بذاتها جريمة أخرى. 

( مادة 57 ) صلة السببية 

لا يعاقب أحد على فعل يعتبر جريمة قانوناً إذا كان الضرر أو الخطر الذي يترتب عليه وجود الجريمة لم ينشأ عن عمله أو تقصيره. 

وتطبق على الممتنع أحكام الفاعل إذا لم يحل دون وقوع حادث يفرض القانون الحيلولة دون وقوعه. 

( مادة 58 ) اجتماع الأسباب 

لا ينفي صلة السببية بين الفعل أو الامتناع من جهة وبين الحادث من جهة أخرى وجود أسباب أخرى سابقة عليه أو مصاحبة له أو لاحقة به وإن كانت

الأسباب هذه مستقلة عن فعل الفاعل أو امتناعه. 

وتنتفي صلة السببية بين الحادث وبين الوقائع اللاحقة له إذا كانت هي وحدها كافية لوقوعه. 

وفي هذه الحالة إذا كون الفعل أو الامتناع السابق جريمة في ذاته تطبق عليه العقوبة المقررة له. 

ويستبدل بعقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد عقوبة السجن لمدة لاتقل عن عشر سنوات، وتخفف العقوبات الأخرى بمقدار لا يزيد على الثلث إذا كان الجاني لا يعلم بالأسباب السـابقة أو المصاحبة للفعل أو كـانت الأسباب اللاحقة مستقلة عن فعله أو امتناعه على أن يكون لسائر هذه الأسباب أهمية كبرى لوقوع الحادث. 

وتطبق الأحكام السابقة حتى وإن كان السبب السابق أو المصاحب اللاحق للفعل غير مشروع قام به شخص آخر. 

الفصل الثالث 

الشروع 

( مادة 59 ) الشروع 

الشروع هو البدء في تنفيذ فعل بقصد ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لادخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها. 

ولا يعتبر شروعاً في جناية أو جنحة مجرد العزم على ارتكابها ولا الأفعال التحضيرية لذلك. 

( مادة 60 ) عقوبات الشروع في الجنايات 

يعاقب على الشروع في الجناية بالعقوبات الآتية إلا إذا نص القانون على خلاف ذلك:- 

بالسجن المؤبد إذا كانت عقوبة الجناية الإعدام. 

بالسجن الذي لا تقل مدته عن ثماني سنوات إذا كانت عقوبة الجناية السجن المؤبد. 

وفي الأحوال الأخرى يحكم بعقوبة السجن مع خفض حديها إلى النصف. 

( مادة 61 ) معاقبة الشروع في الجنح 

يعاقب على الشروع في الجنح بالعقوبات المقررة للجنحة الكاملة مع خفض حديها إلى النصف. 

الفصل الرابع 

الركن المعنوي للجريمة 

( مادة 62 ) توفر الشعور والإرادة 

لا يعاقب على فعل أو امتناع يعده القانون جريمة إلا إذا ارتكب عن شعور وإرادة. 

ولا يعاقب على فعل يعد جناية أو جنحة قـانوناً إذا لم يرتكب بقصد عمدي ويستثني من ذلك الجـنايات والجنح التي ينص القـانون صراحة على إمكان ارتكابها

خطأ أو بتجاوز القصد. 

وخلافاً لما ذكر يحدد القانون الأحوال التي يعزى فيها الفعل إلى الفاعل نتيجة لفعله أو امتناعه. 

أما في المخـالفات فالكل مسئول عن فعله أو امتنـاعه سواء اقترن بقصد جنائي أو خطأ مادام ناتجاً عن شعور وإرادة. 

( مادة 63 ) القصد الإجرامي وتجاوز القصد والخطأ 

ترتكب الجناية أو الجنحة عن قصد عمدي إذا كان مقترفها يتوقع ويريد أن يترتب على فعله أو امتناعه حدوث الضرر أو وقوع الخطر الذي حدث والذي يعلق عليه القانون وجود الجريمة. 

وترتكب مع تجاوز القصد إذا نجم عن الفعل أو الامتناع ضرر أو خطر أكثر جسامه مما كان يقصده الفاعل. 

وترتكب عن خطأ عندما لا يكون الحادث مقصوداً ولو كان الفاعل يتوقعه إذا وقع عن إهمـال أو طيش أو عدم دراية أو عن عدم مراعاة القوانين أو اللوائح أو الأوامر أو الأنظمة. 

وتراعى في المخالفات أيضاً التفرقة المذكورة بين الجرائم العمدية والجرائم الخطئية كلما اشترط القانون وجود تلك التفرقة لأي غرض قانوني. 

( مادة 64 ) الجرائم التي ترتكب عن طريق المطبوعات 

مع مراعاة مسئولية المؤلف وباستثناء حالات الاشتراك، إذا ارتكبت إحدى الجرائم عن طريق الصحافة الدورية يعاقب حسب الأحكام الآتية :- 

المدير أو المحرر المسئول الذي لايمنع النشر عندما لا تتوافر الموانع الناتجة عن القوة القاهرة أو الحادث الطارئ أو الإكراه المادي أو المعنوي الذي لا يمكن

دفعه. 

إذا كون الفعل جناية أو جنحة تتوفر فيها النية الإجرامية، تطبق العقوبة المقررة للجريمة المرتكبة مع خصمها إلى حد النصف، وإذا كون الفعل جريمة خطئية

أو مخالفة فتطبق العقوبة المقررة لها. 

وفي حـالة النشر غير الـدوري إذا كـان المؤلف مجهولاً أو غير قابل للمعـاقبة أو لايوجد داخل أراضى الدولة فتطبق الأحكام السابقة على الناشر، فإن كان هذا

مجهولاً أو غير قابل للمعاقبة أو لايوجد داخل أراضي الدولة يعاقب الطابع. 

( مادة 65 ) المطبوعات السرية 

تطبق أحكام المادة السابقة أيضاً حتى ولو لم تراع أحكام القوانين الخاصة بالمطبوعات ونشر المطبوعات الدورية وغير الدورية. 

وإذا كان الأشخاص المبينون في المادة السابقة مجهولين أو غير معاقبين أو غير موجودين في أراضي الدولة يعد مسئولاً عن الجرائم المذكورة كل من قام بتوزيع المطبوعات على أي وجه. 

( مادة 66 ) الظروف الذاتية للجريمة 

إذاعلق القانون العقاب على جريمة على تحقق شرط، كان الفاعل مسئولاً عن الجريمة المتحقق فيها الشرط ولو لم يقصد الحادث الذي يتوقف تحقق الشرط عليه.

( مادة 67 ) الغلط المادي 

الغلط في الفعل المكون لجريمة يعفى الفاعل من العقاب عليها. 

ومع ذلك إذا كان الغلط ناشئاً عن خطأ الفاعل فلا إعفاء له من العقوبة إذا اعتبر القانون الفعل جريمة خطئية. 

وكذلك يعاقب الفاعل كلما كون الفعل جريمة أخرى. 

( مادة 68 ) الغلط الناتج عن التضليل 

تطبق أحكام المادة السابقة أيضاً إذا وقع الغلط في الفعل المكون للجريمة نتيجة لتضليل الغير، وفي هذه الحالة يعاقب على الفعل من حمل على ارتكابه. 

الفصل الخامس 

أسباب الإباحة 

( مادة 69 ) ممارسة الحق أو القيام بواجب 

لا عقاب إذا وقع الفعل ممارسة لحق أو أداء لواجب فرضه القانون أو فرضه أمر مشروع صدر من السلطة العمومية، وإذا وقعت جريمة تنفيذاً لأمر تلك

السلطة كان مسئولاً عنها دائماً الموظف العمومي الذي صدر منه الأمر، ويكون منفذ الأمر مسئولاً أيضاً ما لم يكن يعتقد بناء على خطأ في الوقائع أنه ينفذ أمراً مشروعاً. 

ولا عقاب على من ينفذ أمراً غير مشروع إذا منعته القوانين منعاً باتاً من الجدال في مشروعيته. 

( مادة 70 ) الدفاع المشروع 

لا عقاب إذا ارتكب الفعل أثناء استعمال حق الدفاع الشرعي. ويبيح هذا الحق للشخص ارتكاب كل فعل يلزم لدفع جريمة تقع أضراراً به أو بغيره وليس لهذا

الحق وجود متى كان من الممكن الركون في الوقت المناسب إلى الاحتماء برجال السلطة العامة. 

( مادة 70 ) مكررا أ ( ) 

لا يبيح حق الدفاع الشرعي مقاومة الموظفين العموميين أثناء قيامهم بحسن نية بأمر بناء على واجبات وظيفتهم ولو تخطوا حدودها إلا إذا خيف أن ينشأ من

أفعالهم موت أو جراح بالغة وكان لهذا الخوف سبب معقول. 

( مادة 70 ) مكررة ب ( ) 

حق الدفاع الشرعي لا يبيح القتل العمد إلا إذا كـان مقصـوداً به دفع أحد الأمـور الآتيـة :- 

1 – فعل يتخوف أن يحدث منه الموت أو جروح بالغة إذا كان لهذا الخوف أسباب معقولة. 

2- مواقعة إنسان أو هتك عرضه بالقوة أو بالتهديد. 

3 – خطف إنسان. 

4 – سرقة من السرقات المعدودة من الجنايات. 

5 – الدخول ليلاً في منزل مسكون أو في أحد ملحقاته. 

( مادة 71 ) الاستعمال المشروع للسلاح 

لا عقاب على الموظف العمومي الذي يستعمل السلاح أو أية وسيلة أخرى من وسائل القمع المادي أو يأمر باستعماله تنفيذاً لواجب وظيفته إذا أرغمته على

استعماله ضرورة رد عنف أو تغلب على مقاومة الغير للسلطات العامة، وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المواد السابقة. 

ويطبق الحكم ذاته على كل من ساعد الموظف العمومي تلبية لطلب مشروع. 

أما الاحوال الأخرى التي يخول فيها استعمال السلاح وغيره من وسائل القمع فينظمها القانون. 

( مادة 72 ) الضرورة 

لا عقاب على من ارتكب فعلاً أرغمته على ارتكابه ضرورة انقاذ نفسه أو غيره من خطر محدق يهدد بضرر جسيم للنفس على وشك الوقوع به أو بغيره، ول

م يكن لإرادته دخل في حلوله، ولا في قدرته منعه بطريقة أخرى مادام الفعل متناسباً مع الخطر. 

ولا يطبق هذا الحكم على من يخضعه واجب قانوني لتعريض نفسه للخطر. 

ولايطبق حكم الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة أيضاً إذا نتجت حالة الضرورة عن تهديد الغير، إلا أنه في هذه الحالة يكون مسئولاً عن الفعل الشخص الذي استعمل التهديد للإرغام على ارتكابه. 

( مادة 73 ) تعدي حدود الدفاع المشروع 

إذا تعدت، خطأ الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة الحدود التي يعينها القانون أو أمر السلطة أو داعي الضرورة يعاقب مرتكبها بعقوبة الجرائم الخطئية للأفعال التي يرتكبها، إذا نص القانون على إمكان ارتكاب تلك الجرائم خطأ. 

( مادة 74 ) الحادث الطارئ والقوة القاهرة 

لا يعاقب من ارتكب الفعل لحادث طارئ أو لقوة قاهرة. 

( مادة 75) الإكراه 

لا عقاب على من ارتكب فعلاً اكرهه الغير على ارتكابه بقوة مادية عجز عن دفعها أو لم يستطع التخلص منها. 

وفي هذه الحالة يكون مسئولاً عن الجريمة من صدر عنه الإكراه. 

الفصل السادس 

تعـدد الجرائـم 

( مادة 76 ) الجرائم المتعددة عن فعل واحد والجرائم المرتبطة 

إذا كون الفعل الواحد جرائم متعددة وجب اعتبار الجريمة التي عقوبتها أشد والحكم بعقوبتها دون غيرها. 

وإذا ارتكبت عدة جرائم لغرض واحد وكانت مرتبطة ببعضها بحيث لا تقبل التجزئة، وجب اعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة والحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لأشد تلك

الجرائم مع زيادتها إلى حد الثلث. 

( مادة 77 ) الجرائم المستمرة 

إذا ارتكبت عدة أفعال تنفيذاً لدافع إجرامي واحد فإنها تعد جريمة واحدة إذا كانت خارقة لحكم قانوني واحد وإن إختلفت في جسامتها أو ارتكبت في أوقات

مختلفة، إلا أن العقوبة في شأنها تزاد إلى حد الثلث. 

( مادة 78 ) الحكم على جرائم متعددة 

إذا تعددت الجرائم حكم القاضي بالعقوبات المقررة لكل منها مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين السابقتين، وتطبق في شأنها الأحكام الخاصة بتعدد العقوبات. 

الباب الرابع 

في الفاعل 

الفصل الأول 

المسئولية الجنائية 

( مادة 79 ) قوة الشعور والإرادة 

لا يسأل جنائياً إلا من له قوة الشعور والإرادة. 

ولا يعاقب على فعل يعتبر جريمة قانوناً إذا لم تجز مساءلة الفاعل وقت ارتكاب الفعل. 

( مادة 80 ) الصغير الذي تقل سنه عن الرابعة عشرة 

لا يكون مسئولاً جنائياً الصغير الذي لم تبلغ سنه الرابعة عشرة، غير أن للقاضي أن يتخذ في شأنه التدابير الوقائية الملائمة إذا كان قد أتم السابعة من عمره

وقت ارتكاب الفعل الذي يعد جريمة قانوناً. 

( مادة 81 ) الصغير ما بين الرابعة عشرة 

والثامنة عشرة 

يسأل جنائياً الصغير الذي أتم الرابعة عشرة ولم يبلغ الثامنة عشرة وقت ارتكاب الفعل وكانت له قوة الشعور والإرادة على أن تخفض العقوبة في شأنه بمقدار

ثلثيها. 

وإذا ارتكب الصغير المسئول جناية عقوبتها الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد يستبدل بهاتين العقوبتين السجن لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات، ويمضي الصغير المحكوم

عليه عقوبته في محل خاص بالأحداث المسئولين جنائياً يخضع فيه لنظام خاص لتثقيفه وتهذيبه بشكل يكفل ردعه وتهيئته ليصبح عضواً صالحاً في المجتمع. 

وتطبق المادة 150 على الصغير ما بين الرابعة عشرة والثامنة عشرة إذا كان غير مميز. 

( مادة 82 ) مدة إيواء القصر المسئولين جنائياً 

على القاضي في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة أن يفرض الحد الأدنى للعقوبة فقط، ويظل الإيواء قائماً إلى أن يبرهن القاصر بالفعل على ارتداعه،

وصلاحيته لأن يكون عضواً نافعاً في المجتمع. 

ويأمر قاضي الإشراف بالإفراج فوراً عن المحكوم عليه عندما تثبت لديه الشروط المبينة في الفقرة السابقة بناء على رأي مدير المحل الخاص والطبيب القائ

م بشئون تربية القاصر. 

فإذا بلغ القاصر الثامنة عشرة قبل انقضاء مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها أو ثبت بعد انقضائها ارتداعه يحال إلى قسم خاص من المحل ذاته. 

ولقاضي الإشراف عندما تنتهي مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها أن يستبدل بالاعتقال الحرية المراقبـة. 

( مادة 83 ) العيب الكلي في العقل 

لا يسأل جنائياً من كان وقت ارتكاب الفعل في حالة عيب عقلي كلي ناتج عن مرض أفقده الشعور والإرادة. 

( مادة 84 ) العيب الجزئي في العقل 

يسأل من كان وقت اقتراف الفعل في حالة خلل عقلي غير مطبق ناتج عن مرض انقص قوة شعوره وإرادته بقدر جسيم دون أن يزيلها. 

إلا أنه تستبدل في شأنه بعقوبة الإعدام السجن لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات وبعقوبة السجن المؤبد السجن لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات. 

وتخفض العقوبات الأخرى بمقدار ثلثيها. 

( مادة 85 ) عدم تعيين الحد الأقصى في 

العقوبة المفروضة. 

اذا وجـد عيب جزئي في العقل يستوجب إنقـاص المسئولية وفقـاً للمادة السابقة أو تسمم مزمن ناتج عن تعاطي الخمور أو المخدرات وكذلك عند إدانة الأصم

الأبكم، ويقضي هؤلاء مدة عقوبتهم في محل خاص يوضعون فيه تحت رعاية خاصة للعلاج الملائم. 

وليس للقاضي أن يعين مدة العقوبة إلا في حدها الأدنى، وتظل قائمة إلى أن تسمح الحالة النفسية والعقلية للمحكوم عليهم بإرجاعم إلى المجتمع. 

وفي هذه الحالة يأمر قاضي الإشراف بالإفراج عنهم بناء على رأي مدير المصلحة والطبيب النفساني التابع لها، مع فرض المراقبة عليهم إذا اقتضى الحال. 

( مادة 86 ) الصم البكم 

لا يسأل الأصم الأبكم الذي لم تكن له، بسبب عاهته، قوة شعور وإرادة وقت اقتراف الفعل. 

واذا كانت قوة الشعور والإرادة منقوصة بشكل جسيم دون أن تكون مفقودة طبقت أحكام المادتين السابقتين. 

( مادة 87 ) السكر الناتج عن حادث طارئ 

أو قوة قاهرة 

لا يسأل من ارتكب فعلاً وكان وقت ارتكابه فاقد الشعور والإرادة لسكر كلي ناتج عن حادث طارئ أو قوة قاهرة أو عن مواد أخذها على غير علم منه بها. 

وإذا كان السكر غير كلى ولكنه كان من الجسامة بحيث أنقص قوة الشعور والإرادة دون أن يزيلها يسأل الفاعل وتطبق في شأنه العقوبة التي يقررها القانون

مع إبدالها أو تخفيفها على الوجه المبين في المادة 84. 

( مادة 88 ) السكر المدبر 

لا يبرئ مـن المسئولية الجنـائية ولا ينقص منـها السكر المدبر لارتكاب الجريمة أو لتبريرها وإنما تزاد العقوبة بمقدار لا يجاوز الثلث. 

( مادة 89 ) ملغاة ( ) 

( مادة 90 ) السكر الاختياري 


لا يحول السكر الاختياري دون مسئولية الفاعل ولا ينقصها. 

( مادة 91 ) ارتكاب الفعل تحت تأثير 

المواد المخدرة 

تطبق أحكام المواد 87 و 88 و 90، أيضاً عندما يرتكب الفعل تحت تأثير المواد المخدرة. 

( مادة 92 ) التسمم المزمن لتعاطي 

الكحول أوالمخدرات 

تطبق أحكام المواد 83 و 84 و 85 على الأفعال المقترفة في حالة تسمم مزمن ناتج عن تعاطي الكحول أو المخدرات. 

( مادة 93 ) افقاد الغير الشعور 

لاقتراف الجريمة 

من أفقد الغير شعوره أو إرادته لحمله عن ارتكاب جريمة، كان مسئولاً عن الفعل المقترف وتزاد عقوبته بمقدار لا يجاوز الثلث. 

( مادة 94 ) تدبير فقدان الشعور والإرادة 

لاتطبق أحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة 79 على من أفقد نفسه قوة الشعور والارادة لارتكاب جريمة أو لتبريرها. 

( مادة 95 ) حالات الانفعال أو الهوى 

لا تعفى حالات الانفعال والهوى من المسئولية الجنائية ولا تنقصها. 

الفصل الثاني 

العود 

( مادة 96 ) العائد 

يعتبر عائداً :- 

أولاً : من حكم عليه بعقوبة جناية وثبت ارتكابه بعد ذلك لجناية أو جنحة. 

ثانياً : من حكم عليه بالحبس مدة سنة أو أكثر وثبت أنه ارتكب جنحة قبل مضي خمس سنين من تاريخ انقضاء هذه العقوبة أو من تاريخ سقوطها بمضي المدة.

ثالثاً : من حكم عليه لجناية أو جنحة بالحبس مدة أقل من سنة واحدة أو بالغرامة وثبت أنه ارتكب جريمة مماثلة للجريمة الأولى قبل مضي خمس سنين من

تاريخ الحكم المذكور. 

وتعد الجرائم متماثلة في القانون الجنائي إذا اشتركت في خواصها الأساسية أما من حيث طبيعة الأعمال المكونة لها وأما من حيث الدوافع التي حملت عليها وإن

لم تخالف قانوناً واحداً بالذات. 

( مادة 97 ) زيادة عقوبة العائد 

تزاد العقوبة بمقدار لا يجاوز الثلث في أحوال العود المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة. 



وإذا تكرر العود المتماثل وجبت زيادة العقوبة بمقدار لا يقل عن الربع ولا يزيد على النصف ومع هذا لا يجوز أن تزيد مدة السجن على عشرين سنة. 

( مادة 98 ) العود والصغار 

لا تطبق أحكام العود على الصغار الذين لم يبلغوا الثامنة عشرة. 

الفصل الثالث 

اشتراك عدة أشخاص في جريمة 

( مادة 99 ) الفاعل وعقوبته 

يعد فاعلاً للجريمة : 

أولاً : من يرتكبها وحده أو مع غيره. 

ثانياً : من يدخل في ارتكابها إذا كانت تتكون من جملة أعمال فيأتي عمداً عملاً من الأعمال المكونة لها. 

وتنطبق على كل فاعل العقوبة المقررة للجريمة المقترفة. 

ومع ذلك إذا وجدت أحـوال خاصة بأحد الفاعلين تقتضي تغيير وصف الجريمة أو العقوبة بالنسبة له فلا يتعدى أثرها إلى غيره منهم إذا كان غير عالم بتلك

الأحوال، وكذلك إذا تغير الوصف باعتبار قصد مرتكب الجريمة أو كيفية علمه بها. 

( مادة 100 ) الشريك 

يعد شريكاً في الجريمة : 

أولاً : كل من حرض على ارتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة إذا كان هذا الفعل قد وقع بناء على هذا التحريض. 

ثانياً : من أعطى الفاعل أو الفاعلين سلاحاً أو آلات أو أي شيء آخر مما استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة مع علمه بها أو ساعدهم بأي طريقة أخرى في الأعمال

المجهزة أو المسهلة أو المتممة لارتكابها. 

ثالثاً : من اتفق مع غيره على ارتكاب الجريمة فوقعت بناء على هذا الاتفاق. 

( مادة 101 ) عقوبة الشريك 

من اشترك في جريمة فعليه عقوبتها إلا ما استثني قانوناً بنص خاص. 

ومع هذا : 

أولاً : لا تأثير على الشريك من الأحوال الخاصة بالفاعل التي تقتضي تغيير وصف الجريمة إذا كان الشريك غير عالم بتلك الأحوال. 

ثانياً : إذا تغير وصف الجريمة نظراً إلى قصد الفاعل منها أو كيفية علمه بها يعاقب الشريك بالعقوبة التي يستحقها لو كان قصد الفاعل من الجريمة أو علمه بها

كقصد الشريك منها أو علمه بها. 

( مادة 102 ) معاقبة الشريك دون الفاعل 

اذا كان فاعل الجريمة غير معاقب لسبب من أسباب الإباحة أو لعدم وجود القصد الجنائي أو لأحوال أخرى خاصة به وجبت مع ذلك معاقبة الشريك بالعقوب

ة المنصوص عليها قانوناً. 

( مادة 103 ) الجريمة المعاقب عليها الشريك 

من اشترك في جريمة فعليه عقوبتها، ولو كانت غير التي تعمد ارتكابها متى كانت الجريمة التي وقعت بالفعل يحتمل وقوعها عادة نتيجة للتحريض أو الاتفاق

أو المساعدة التي حصلت. 

( مادة 103 ) مكررة ( ) 

في الأحوال التي ينص فيها القانون على تشديد العقاب لتعدد الفاعلين يتحقق التعدد بحضور الشريك تنفيذ الجريمة. 

( مادة 103 ) مكررة ( ) 

إذا حكم على جملة متهمين بحكم واحد لجريمة واحدة فاعلين كانوا أو شركاء فالغرامات يحكم بها على كل منهم على إنفراد خلافاً للغرامات النسبية فإنهم يكونون

متضامنين في الالتزام بها. 

( مادة 104 ) التعاون في الجرائم الخطئية 

في الجريمة الخطئية إذا نتج الحادث عن تعاون عدة أشخاص يعاقب كل منهم بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة. 

الباب الخامس 

سقوط الجريمة وانقضاء العقوبة 

الفصل الأول 

سقوط الجريمة 

( مادة 105 ) وفاة المتهم قبل الإدانة 

تسقط الجريمة بوفاة المتهم قبل الإدانة. 

( مادة 106 ) العفو العام 

تسقط الجريمة بصدور العفو العام عنها كما تسقط بمقتضاه العقوبات الأصلية والتبعية التي حكم بها. 

وإذا تعددت الجرائم إقتصر أثر العفو العام على الجرائم المعفو عنها دون غيرها. 

كما يقتصر سقوط الجريمة بالعفو العام على الجرائم التي ارتكبت قبل صدور قانون العفو العام إلا إذا نص فيه على موعد آخر. 

ولا يطبق العفو العام على العائدين عوداً متكرراً في الجرائم المتماثلة ولا على معتادي الإجرام ولا محترفيه ولا المنحرفين فيه، كل ذلك ما لم ينص قانون العف

و العام على غير ذلك. 

( مادة 107 ) سقوط الجريمة بمضي المدة 

تسقط الجنايات بمضي عشر سنين من يوم وقوع الجريمة، والجنح بمضي ثلاث سنوات والمخالفات بمضي سنة، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. 

ولا يوقف سريان المدة التي تسقط بها الجريمة لأي سبب كان. 

( مادة 108 ) انقطاع المدة 

تنقطع المدة بصدور حكم بالإدانة أو بإجراءات الاتهام أو التحقيق أو المحاكمة، وكذلك بالأمر الجنائي أو بإجراءات الاستدلال إذا اتخذت بمواجهة المتهم أو إذا

أخطربها بوجه رسمي، وتسري المدة من جديد ابتداء من يوم الانقطاع. 

وإذا تعددت الإجراءات التي تقطع المدة فإن سريان المدة يبدأ من تاريخ آخر إجراء. 

( مادة 109 ) أثر انقطاع المدة بالنسبة 

للمتهمين الآخرين 

اذا تعدد المتهمون فإن انقطاع المدة بالنسبة لأحدهم يترتب عليه انقطاعها بالنسبة للباقين ولو لم تكن قد اتخذت ضدهم إجراءات قاطعة للمدة. 

( مادة 110 ) الصلح 

يجوز الصلح في مواد المخالفات إذا لم ينص القانون فيها على عقوبة الحبس بطريق الوجوب أو على الحكم بشيء آخر غير الغرامة أو الحبس. 

ويجب على محرر المحضر في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها الصلح أن يعرض الصلح على المتهم الحاضر ويثبت ذلك في المحضر. 

( مادة 111 ) أركان الصلح القانونية 

يجب على المتهم الذي يرغب في الصلح أن يدفع لخزانة المحكمة أو أي خزانة عامة أخرى في ظرف عشرة أيام من يوم عرض الصلح عليه مبلغ خمسين قرش

اً في الحالات التي لايعاقب فيها القانون بغير الغرامة، ومائة قرش في الحالات التي يجيز فيها القانون الحكم بالحبس أو الغرامة بطريق الخيرة. 

وتسقط المخالفة بدفع مبلغ الصلح. 

( مادة 112 ) تعليق تنفيذ الأحكام على شرط 

يجوز للمحكمة عند الحكم بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة أن تأمر في نفس الحكم بايقاف تنفيذ العقوبة لمدة خمس سنين تبدأ من اليوم الذي يصبح فيه

الحكم نهائياً. 

ويجوز للمحكمة أن تطبق حكم الفقرة السابقة على الصغير الذي يقل عمره عن الثامنة عشرة وعلى من بلغ السبعين عند الحكم عليه بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على

سنتين. 

ولتطبيق هذا الإجراء عند الحكم بعقوبة لم تعين مدتها تكون العبرة بالحد الأدنى للعقوبة المحكوم بها ما دامت تتوافر فيها سائر الأركان التي يتطلبها القانون. 

( مادة 113 ) متى يوقف التنفيذ 

لا يصـدر الأمر بايقاف التنفيذ إلا إذا رأت المحكمـة من أخـلاق المحكوم عليه أو ماضيه أو سنه أو الظروف التي ارتكب فيها الجريمة ما يبعث على الاعتقاد

بأنه لن يعود إلى ارتكاب جرائم أخرى، ويجب أن تبين في الحكم أسباب ايقاف التنفيذ. 

ويترتب على الأمر بالايقاف، فضلاً عن وقف تنفيذ العقوبة الأصلية المحكوم بها، وقف تنفيذ العقوبات التبعية وسائر الآثار الجنائية إلا إذا نص في الحكم على

عدم وقفها. 

( مادة 114 ) إلغاء ايقاف التنفيذ 

يلغى الأمر الصادر بايقاف التنفيذ إذا حدث خلال المدة المقررة في المادة 112 :- 

1 – إن ارتكب المحكوم عليه جناية أو جنحة وحكم عليه من أجلها بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية مدة تزيد على شهر. 

2 – أو حكم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية لمدة تزيد على شهر في جناية أو جنحة ارتكبت قبل صدور الأمر بالايقاف. 

( مادة 115 ) اجراءات إلغاء إيقاف التنفيذ 

يأمر بالغاء ايقاف التنفيذ القاضي الذي يحكم في القضية الأخيرة، وإذا قصر القاضي في ذلك صدر الحكم بالإلغاء بناء على طلب النيابة العمومية من المحكمة التي أمرت بايقاف التنفيذ منعقدة في غرفة مشورة بعد تكليف المحكوم عليه بالحضور. 

( مادة 116 ) آثار الإلغاء 

يترتب على الإلغاء تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها وجميع العقوبات التبعية والآثار الجنائية التي تكون قد أوقفت. 

( مادة 117 ) سقوط الجريمة 



إذا انقضت مدة الايقاف ولم يصدر خلالها حكم بإلغائه سقطت الجريمة ولا يجوز تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها ولا العقوبات التبعية. 

( مادة 118 ) العفو القضائي عن الصغار 

إذا ارتكب الصغير دون الثامنة عشرة جريمة يعاقب عنها بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية لمدة تزيد على سنتين أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً أو بالعقوبتين معاً جاز

للقاضي أن يمنحه العفو القضائي إذا توافرت الظروف المنصوص عليها في المادة 113 من هذا القانون، وتسقط الجريمة بصيرورة الحكم بالعفو نهائياً. 

ولا يجوز منح العفو القضائي للصغير الذي سبق الحكم عليه بعقوبة جناية كما لايجوز منحه أكثر من مرة واحدة. 

الفصل الثاني 

انقضاء العقوبة 

( مادة 119 ) وفاة الجاني 

تنقضي العقوبة بوفاة الجاني بعد الحكم عليه. 

( مادة 120 ) سقوط العقوبة بمضي المدة 

تسقط العقوبة المحكوم بها في جناية بمضي عشرين سنة ميلادية، إلا عقوبة الإعدام فإنها تسقط بمضي ثلاثين سنة. 

وتسقط العقوبة المحكوم بها في جنحة بمضي خمس سنين. 

وتسقط العقوبة المحكوم بها في مخالفة بمضي سنتين. 

( مادة 121 ) بدء سريان المدة 

تبدأ المدة المسقطة للعقوبة من وقت صيرورة الحكم نهائياً. 

( مادة 122 ) انقطاع المدة 

تنقطع المدة بالقبض على المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية وبكل إجراء من إجراءات التنفيذ التي تتخذ في مواجهته أو تصل إلى علمه رسمياً. 

وفي غير مواد المخالفات تنقطع المدة أيضاً إذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه خلالها جريمة من نوع الجريمة المحكوم عليه من أجلها أو مماثلة لها. 

( مادة 123 ) ايقاف سريان المدة 

يوقف سريان المدة كل مانع يحول دون مباشرة التنفيذ سواء كان قانونياً أو مادياً. 

( مادة 124 ) العفو الخاص 

العفو عن العقوبة المحكوم بها يقتضي إسقاطها كلها أو بعضها أو إبدالها بعقوبة أخرى أخف منها مقررة قانوناً، ولا تسقط العقوبات التبعية ولا الآثار الجنائية

الأخرى المترتبة على الحكم بالادانة ما لم ينص مرسوم العفو على خلاف ذلك. 

( مادة 125 ) الآثار الطبيعية للعفو الخاص 

ما لم ينص المرسوم على خلاف ذلك :- 

1 – يستبدل بعقوبة الإعدام السجن المؤبد. 

2 – تفرض الحرية المراقبة مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات على المحكوم عليه بالسجن المؤبد الذى أبدلت عقوبته أو عفى عنها. 

الفصل الثالث 

أحكام مشتركة بشأن انقضاء 

العقوبات والجرائم 

( مادة 133 ) آثار انقضاء الجريمة أو العقوبة 

لا ينتفع بسقوط الجريمة أو العقوبة إلا الشخص الذي يتعلق به سبب السقوط ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. 

( مادة 134 ) تجمع أسباب الانقضاء 

تسري أسباب سقوط الجريمة أو العقوبة وقت حدوثها. 

وإذا اجتمع سببان أحدهما ينهي الجريمة والآخر ينهي العقوبة كانت العبرة بسبب سقوط الجريمة وإن لحق بسبب انقضاء العقوبة. 

واذا وجدت أسباب متعددة في أوقات مختلفة تسقط الجريمة أو العقوبة فالسبب السابق يسقط الجريمة أو العقوبة، والأسباب اللاحقة تنهي آثار الإدانة التي لم تكن

قد انقضت بعد نتيجة للسبب السابق. 

واذا وجدت أسباب متعددة في وقت واحد سرى السبب الأنسب لمصلحة الجاني لإنهاء الجريمة أو العقوبة، وفي هذه الحالة تطبق أحكام الفقرة السابقة اذا ل

م تنقض جميع آثار الإدانة نتيجة لذلك السبب الأنسب. 

الباب السادس 

في المجرمين الخطرين وفي 

التدابير الوقائية 

الفصل الأول 

تعريفات وأحكام عامة 

( مادة 135 ) الخطورة الإجرامية 

الشخص الخطر هو من يرتكب فعلاً يعده القانون جريمة ويحتمل – نظراً للظروف المبينة في المادة 28 – أن يرتكب أفعالاً أخرى يعدها القانون جرائم وإن ل

م يكن مسئولاً أو معاقباً جنائياً. 

وتفترض الخطورة في الإحوال التي ينص عليها القانون. 

وتطبق على الشخص الخطر التدابير الوقائية وفقاً لأحكام القانون. 

( مادة 136 ) أنواع خاصة من الخطورة الإجرامية 

يخضع معتادو الإجرام ومحترفوه والجناة المنحرفون لنوع خاص من التدابير الوقائية ينص عليه القانون. 

( مادة 137 ) فرض التدابير الوقائية 

لا تفرض التدابير الوقائية إلا بناء على نص في القانون وفي حدود ذلك النص. 

( مادة 138 ) تعاقب القوانين 

يكون تنفيذ التدابير الوقائية وفقاً للقانون المعمول به وقت الأمر بها. 

وإذا أختلف ذلك القانون عن القانون الساري وقت تنفيذها طبق هذا الأخير. 

( مادة 139 ) التثبت من الخطورة 

يؤمر باتخاذ التدابير الوقائية متى ثبتت خطورة الشخص أو كانت مفترضة. 

على أنه يلزم لتطبيق التدابير الوقائية التثبت من الخطورة، ولو كانت مفترضة قانوناً، وذلك في الحالتين التاليتين :- 

1 – بعد عشر سنوات من اليوم الذي ارتكب فيه الفعل إذا كان الشخص من مختلي الشعور في الأحوال التي تنص عليها المادة 149. 

2 – بعد مضي خمس سنوات من اليوم الذي ارتكب فيه الفعل في سائر الأحوال الأخرى. 

( مادة 140 ) قرار القاضي باتخاذ التدابير الوقائية 

يقرر القاضي اتخاذ التدابير الوقائية في نفس الحكم الصادر بالإدانة أو البراءة. 

ويجوز اتخاذها بناء على قرار آخر يصدره قاضي الإشراف في الأحوال التالية :- 

1 – في حالة صدور حكم بالإدانة أثناء تنفيذ العقوبة أو أثناء هرب المحكوم عليه من تنفيذ العقوبة. 

2 – في حالة الحكم بالبراءة عندما تكون صفة الخطورة الاجتماعية مفترضة ولم يطبق التدبير الوقائي مدة تعادل الحد الأدنى المقرر له. 

( مادة 141 ) إلغاء التدابير الوقائية الشخصية 

وإعادة النظر في الخطورة 

ا يجوز إلغاء التدابير الوقائية المأمور بها مادامت الخطورة قائمة. 

وعلى القاضي عند انقضاء الحد الأدنى للمدة المقررة في القانون للتدبير الوقائي أن يعيد النظر في حالة الشخص الخاضع له، فإذا تبين أنه لازال خطراً عين

مدة إضافية يعاد بعدها النظر في حالته. 

ومع ذلك إذا زالت خطورة الشخص المتخذة في شأنه تدابير وقائية جاز الأمر بإلغائها قبل انقضاء الحد الأدنى للمدة التي يفرضها القانون أو قبل انقضاء المدة

الإضافية التي أمر بها القاضي وذلك حتى في الحالة التي تفترض فيها قانوناً خطورة الشخص. 

( مادة 142 ) آثار انقضاء الجريمة أو العقوبة 

يحول سقوط الجريمة دون تطبيق التدابير الوقائية وينهي تنفيذها، كما يمنع سقوط العقوبة تطبيق التدابير الوقائية باستثناء ما فرض منها كإجراء تبعي لحكم

بالسجن تزيد مدته على عشر السنوات. 

ومع ذلك فإن التدابير المقيدة للحرية تستبدل بها الحرية المراقبة مدة لاتقل عن سنتين. 

( مادة 143 ) تنفيذ التدابير الوقائية 

التدبير الوقائي المضاف إلى عقوبة مقيدة للحرية ينفذ بعد قضائها أو انقضائها بشكل آخر. 

وإذا كان التدبير الوقائي مضافاً إلى عقوبة غير مقيدة للحرية فينفذ بعد أن يصبح الحكم بالإدانة نهائياً. 

الفصل الثاني 

في التدابير الوقائية الشخصية 

( مادة 144 ) أنواع التدابير الوقائية الشخصية 

تنقسم التدابير الوقائية الشخصية إلى تدابير مقيدة للحرية وتدابير غير مقيدة وتعتبر التدابير التالية مقيدة للحرية :- 

1 – الإحالة إلى معتقل. 

2 – الإيواء في مستشفى للأمراض العقلية. 

3 – الإيواء في إحدى الإصلاحيات. 

وتعتبر التدابير التالية غير مقيدة للحرية :- 

1 – الحرية المراقبة. 

2 – حظر الإقامة في مقاطعة أو أكثر أو في منطقة معينة أو أكثر. 

3 – حظر ارتياد الحانات أو المحال العامة التي تتعاطى فيها المسكرات. 

4 – إبعاد الأجنبي عن أراضي الدولة. 

( مادة 145 ) الإحالة إلى محال اعتقال 

يحال الأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم إلى معتقلات خاصة :- 

1 – من تقرر اعتيادهم للإجرام أو احترافهم له أو انحرافهم فيه. 

2 – من سبق تقرير اعتيادهم الإجرام أو احترافهم له أو انحرافهم فيه ورفعت عنهم التدابير الوقائية السابقة، ثم ارتكبوا عمداً جريمة جديدة من نفس النوع تعد

دليلاً آخر على اعتيادهم أو احترافهم الإجرام أو انحرافهم فيه. 

3 – من لم تتوافر فيه الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لاعتباره مجرماً أعتاد الإجرام أو احترفه أو انحرف فيه وأظهر خطورة شديدة تدل على أن لا فائدة من

وضعه تحت المراقبة أو فرض ضمان حسن السلوك، وفي هذه الحالة لا تقل مدة الاعتقال عن سنة. 

( مادة 146 ) اعتياد ارتكاب الجنايات أو الجنح 

إذا سبق الحكم على شخص لجنايتين أو جنحتين عمديتين وحكم عليه مرة أخرى لجناية أو جنحة عمدية فللقاضي، إذا ظهر له من طبيعة الجريمة المرتكب

ة وخطورتها والزمان الذي ارتكبت فيه وسلوك الفاعل وسيرته ومن الظروف الأخرى المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 28 أن المتهم قد تفرغ للإجرام، أن يقرر اعتباره مجرماً اعتاد الإجرام ويأمر باحالته إلى معتقل خاص يقضى فيه ما لايقل عن سنتين بعد إنهاء مدة عقوبته. 

( مادة 147 ) احتراف الإجرام 

من توافرت فيه الشروط المقررة لاعتباره مجرماً معتاداً وحكم عليه لجريمة أخرى يعد مجرماً محترفاً عندما يبدو للقاضي من طبيعة الجرائم ونوعها وسيرت

ه والظروف الأخرى المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 28 ) أنه يعتمد عادة في معيشته ولو جزئياً على ما يجنيه من الإجرام. 

وفي هذه الحالة لا تقل مدة اعتقاله عن ثلاث سنوات. 

( مادة 148 ) الانحراف في الإجرام ضد الأشخاص 

من ارتكب ضد حياة فرد أو سلامته جناية معاقباً عليها بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية مدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات بدافع تافه أو لأسباب دنيئة أو كان ارتكابه إياها بغلظة

وتوحش، عد مجرماً منحرفاً وإن لم يكن عائداً أو معتاداً الإجرام أو محترفه ويحال إلى محل اعتقال يبقى فيه مدة لا تقل عن أربع سنوات. 

( مادة 149 ) الايواء في مستشفى للأمراض العقلية 

في حالة تبرئة المتهم لعاهة نفسية أو لتسمم مزمن ناتج عن تعاطي الخمور أو المخدرات أو كان المتهم أصما أبكما يؤمر دائماً بإيوائه في مستشفى للأمراض

العقلية مدة لا تقل عن سنتين ما لم يكن الفعل المرتكب مخالفة أو جنحة خطئية أو جريمة أخرى مما يقرر القانون العقاب عليه بغرامة أو عقوبة مقيدة للحرية لا

يجاوز حدها الأقصى السنتين. 

فإذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للفعل الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد فلا تقل مدة الإيواء في مستشفى الأمراض العقلية عن عشر سنوات وتكون المدة خمس سنوات على

الأقل إذا كان الحد الأدنى للعقوبة المقررة للفعل السجن لمدة عشر سنوات، إلا أن هذا النص على الحد الأدنى للإيواء لا يحول دون تطبيق الفقرة الأخيرة من

المادة 141. 

ويقتضي الإيواء في مستشفى الأمراض العقلية تأجيل تنفيذ أية عقوبة مقيدة للحرية. 

وتطبق أحكام هذه المادة على القصر غير المسئولين جنائياً إذا توافر شرط من الشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة. 

( مادة 150 ) إيواء الأحداث في إصلاحية قانونية 

الإيواء في إصلاحية قانونية من التدابير الوقائية الخاصة بالقصر غير المسئولين جنائياً، ويجب أن لاتقل مدة الإيواء عن سنة. 

( مادة 151 ) الصغير غير الملاحق جنائياً 

اذا ارتكب الصغير الذي تقل سنه عن أربع عشرة سنة فعلاً ينص القانون على اعتباره جناية أو جنحة عمدية وكان الصغير خطراً وجب على القاضي بعد

مراعاة جسامة الفعل وظروف أسرة القاصر الاجتماعية، أن يأمر بإيوائه في إصـلاحية قانونية أو بوضعه تحت المراقبة، ولا يجوز الأمر بوضعه تحت

المراقبة إلا في الحالة التي يمكن فيها تنفيذ تلك المراقبة بتسليمه لوالديه أو لمن كانوا ملزمين بتربيته والعناية به، أو لإحدى مؤسسات المساعدة الاجتماعية. 

ويطبق الحكم السابق كذلك على القاصر الذي أتم الرابعة عشرة ولم يبلغ الثامنة عشرة إذا ثبت عدم قدرته على الإدراك والإرادة وقت اقتراف الفعل الذي يعد

جريمة قانوناً مما يجعله غير مسئول جنائياً. 

وإذا ظهر أثناء مدة وضعه تحت المراقبة ما يحمل على الشك في ارتداعه استبدل بالحرية المراقبة الإيواء في إصلاحية. 

( مادة 151 ) مكررة ( ) 

في حالة تسليم الصغير وفقاً للمادة 151 إلى غير والديه أو الملزمين بنفقته، يجب على القاضي أن يلزم بنفقاته كلها أو بعضها الشخص الملزم بالإنفاق عليه

قانوناً إن كان ظاهر اليسار. 

وان كان الحدث ذا مال يجب أن يأمر القاضي بتحصيل نفقاته كلها أو بعضها من ماله ويحدد القاضي في الحالتين المبلغ ومواعيد دفعه. 

( مادة 151 ) ( ) 

إذا أمر بتسليم الصغير لوالديه أو غيرهم من الملزمين بتربيته والعناية به وفقاً للمادة 151 وارتكب الصغير جريمة خلال سنة من تاريخ الأمر بالتسليم يحكم

على من تسلمه بغرامة لا تزيد على الخمسين جنيهاً إذا كانت الجريمة الثانية جناية وغرامة لاتزيد على عشرين جنيهاً إذا كانت جنحة. 

( مادة 152 ) الأحوال التي يجوز فيها 

فرض مراقبة الحرية 

يجوز فرض مراقبة الحرية : 

1 – عند الحكم بالسجن أو الحبس مدة تزيد على سنة. 

2 – في الأحوال التي يرى فيها القاضي أنه ليس من المناسب فرض ضمان حسن سلوك بعد انتهاء مدة الإيواء في معتقل. 

3 – في الأحوال الأخرى التي ينص عليها القانون. 

( مادة 153 ) الأحوال التي يتحتم فيها الأمر 

بمراقبة الحرية 

تفرض دائماً مراقبة الحرية في الأحوال الآتية :- 

1 – عندما يحكم بعقوبة سجن مدة لاتقل عن عشر سنوات، وفي هذه الحالة يجب ألا تقل مدة المراقبة عن سنتين. 

2 – عندما يمنح المحكوم عليه الإفراج تحت شرط. 

3 – في الأحوال الأخرى المنصوص عليها في القانون. 

( مادة 153 ) مكررة 

يجب ألا تقل مدة مراقبة الحرية عن سنة، مالم ينص القانون على غير ذلك، مع مراعاة المادة 151 فيما يتعلق بمراقبة الأحداث. 

( مادة 154 ) ملغاة ( ) 

( مادة 155 ) ملغاة ( ) 

مادة ( 156 ) حظر الإقامة 

يجوز أن يفرض حظر الإقامة في مديرية أو أكثر أو في أية منطقة إدارية أخرى يعينها القاضي على من ثبتت عليه جريمة ضد الدولة أو ضد الأمن العام، أو جريمة سببتها ظروف خاصة اجتماعية أو أدبية وجدت في مكان معين. 

ويجب ألاتقل مدة حظر الإقامة عن سنة. 

وإذا وقع إخلال بشروط الإقامة بدأ سريان المدة من جديد في حدها الأدنى كما يجوز علاوة على ذلك الأمر بمراقبة الحرية. 

( مادة 157 ) حظر ارتياد الحانات والمحال 

العامة التي تقدم فيها المسكرات 

يكون حظر ارتياد الحانات والمحال العامة التي تقدم فيها المسكرات لمدة لا تقل عن سنة. 

ويجب أن يفرض الحظر مع العقوبة في جميع الأحوال التي يكون فيها المحكوم عليه من مدمني الخمر أو عندما ترتكب الجريمة في حالة سكر وثبت إدمان الجاني. 

وإذا أخل المحكوم عليه بالحظر المفروض جاز أن تفرض عليه، علاوة على الحظر، مراقبة الحرية أو تقديم ضمان حسن السلوك. 

( مادة 158 ) إبعاد الأجنبي عن أراضي الدولة 

على القاضي أن يأمر بإبعاد كل أجنبي يصدر ضده حكم بالسجن لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات، كما يجوز إبعاد الأجنبي في الأحوال الأخرى التي ينص عليها القانون. 

وتطبق على الأجنبي الذي يخالف أمر الإبعاد القوانين المتعلقة بمخالفة أوامر الإبعاد الصادرة من السلطات الإدارية. 

الفصل الثالث 

في التدابير الوقائية المالية 

( مادة 159 ) تعريف وأحكام عامة 

تعد من التدابير الوقائية المالية الإجراءات التالية :- 

1 – ضمان حسن السلوك. 

2 – المصادرة. 

ولا تطبق في شأن المصادرة أحكام الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة ( 135 ) والمادة ( 139 ) والفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 140 ) والمادة ( 143 ). 

وتطبق المادة ( 141 ) على ضمان حسن السلوك. 

( مادة 160 ) ضمان حسن السلوك 

يقدم ضمان حسن السلوك بايداع مبلغ من المال في خزانة مكتب استيفاء الغرامات والمصارف على أن لايقل ذلك المبلغ عن عشرين جنيهاً ولا يزيد على ثلاثمائة جنيه. 

ويجوز بدل الايداع تقديم ضمان برهن أو كفالة تضامنية. 

ولا يجوز أن تقل مدة الضمان عن سنة ولا أن تزيد على خمس سنوات اعتباراً من اليوم الذي يقدم فيه الضمان. 

( مادة 161 ) مخالفة إلزام تقديم الضمان 

يجوز للقاضي، إذا لم يقدم الضمان أو لم تقدم الكفالة، أن يفرض الحرية المراقبة بدل الضمان. 

( مادة 162 ) الوفاء بحسن السلوك أو الإخلال به 

إذا لم يرتكب الشخص المفروض عليه ضمان حسن السلوك جناية أو جنحة عمدية طيلة قيام الإجراء يؤمر بإنهاء الضمان وبإرجاع المبلغ المودع أو بإزالة

الرهن أو إنهاء الكفالة. 

وفي الحالات الأخرى يؤول إلى خزانة الدولة المبلغ المودع أو المقدم ضماناً. 

( مادة 163 ) وجوب المصادرة 

يحكم دائماً بمصادرة الأشياء الآتية :- 

1 – الأشيـاء المحصـلة أو المكتسبة من الجريمة التي صـدر فيها الحكم بالإدانة أو بالعفو القضائي، ما لم يكن المالك شخصاً لا يدله في الجريمة. 

2 – الأشياء التي يعد صنعها أو استعمالها أو حملها أو حيازتهاأو التصرف فيها جريمة في ذاته، وذلك حتى لو لم يصدر الحكم بالإدانة. 

( مادة 164 ) جواز المصادرة 

في حالة الحكم بالعقوبة أو بالعفو القضائي، تجوز مصادرة الأشياء التالية :- 

1 – الأشياء التي استعملت أو أعدت لارتكاب الجريمة. 

2 – الأشياء التي يعد صنعها أو استعمالها أو حملها أو حيازتها أو التصرف فيها جريمة، ما لم يوجد تصريح في شأنها من السلطات الإدارية. 

ولا تطبق الأحكام السابقة إذا كان المالك شخصاً لا يدله في الجريمة. 

الكتاب الثاني 

الجنايات والجنح ضد المصلحة العامة 

الباب الأول 

الجنايات والجنح ضد شخصية الدولة 

الفصل الأول 

الجنايات والجنح المضرة بكيان الدولة 

( مادة 165 ) رفع الليبيين السلاح ضد الدولة 

يعاقب بالإعدام كل ليبي رفع السلاح على ليبيا أو إلتحق على أي وجه بعمل في القوات المسلحة لدولة تحارب ليبيا. 

ولا عقاب على من وجد في أراضي الدولة المعادية وارتكب الفعل مرغما بمقتضى واجب تفرضه عليه قوانين تلك الدولة. 

( مادة 166 ) دس الدسائس مع الدولة الأجنبية لإثارة 

الحرب ضد ليبيا 

كل من خـابر دولة أجنبية أو أحد موظفيها أو أي شخص آخر يعمـل لمصلحتها أو ألقى الدسائس إليها أو إليه بقصد استعدائها على ليبيا أو تمكينها من العدوان عليها يعاقب بالإعدام سواء تحقق الغرض المطلوب أو لم يتحقق. 

( مادة 167 ) دس الدسائس مع الأجنبي للإضرار ( ) 

بمركز البلاد العسكري والسياسي 

يعاقب بالسجن كل من ألقى الدسائس زمن السلم إلى دولة أجنبية أو الى أحد م،وظفيها وقصد بذلك الإضرار بمـركز الجمهورية العربية الليبية الحربي أو

السياسي أو الدبلوماسي. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من أتلف عمداً أو أخفى أو زور وثائق يعلم أنها تصلح لإثبات حقوق الجمهورية العربية الليبية قبل دولة أجنبية. 

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا ارتكبت الجرائم المذكورة زمن حرب، أو كان الجاني موظفاً عاماً أو موفداً في مهمة عامة أو كانت الحكومة قد عهدت إليه بأية مهمة كانت. 

( مادة 168 ) التجنيد ضد دولة أجنبية ( ) 

أو اتيان أعمال عدوانية ضدها 

يعـاقب بالسجن كل من قام بغير إذن من الحكـومة بجمع جند ضد دولة أجنبية أو قام بأعمال أخرى عدوانية من شأنها أن تعرض الجمهورية العربية الليبية لخطر الحرب. 

وتكـون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا نجـم عن الفعل قطـع العلاقات الدبلوماسية أو ترتب على الأعمال العدوانية انتقام من الجمهورية العربية الليبية أو من مواطنيها أينما كانوا، أما إذا قامت الحرب فيعاقب الجاني بالإعدام. 

( مادة 169) الارتشاء من الأجنبي ( ) 

إذا حصل الليبي ولو عن طريق غير مباشر على نقود أو أية منفعة أخرى من أجنبي أو حصل على وعد بذلك بقصد الاتيان بأعمال ضارة بمصالح البلاد يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة تتراوح بين ألف دينار وخمسة الآف دينار، إذا اقترف الفعل في زمن سلم. 

ويعاقب بالسجن المؤبد إذا ارتكبت الجريمة في زمن الحرب، فإذا وقع الضرر بالفعل تكون العقوبة الإعدام. 

ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة الأجنبي الذي قدم النقود أو غيرها أو وعد بها. 

( مادة 170 ) المساس بأراضي الدولة وتسهيل ( ) 

الحرب ضدها 

يعاقب بالإعـدام كل من سهل دخـول العدو في البلاد أو سلمه مدناً أو حصوناً أو منشآت أو مواقع أو مواني أو مخازن أو مصانع أسلحة أو سفناً أو طائرات مما

يستعمل في الدفاع عن البلاد أو مما أعد لذلك أو وسائل مواصلات أو أسلحة أو ذخائر أو مهمـات حربية أو مؤناً أو أغذية أو أمده بالجنود أو بالرجـال أو بالنقود أو خدمه بأن نقل إليه أخباراً أو بأن كان له مرشداً أو حرض الليبيين سواء كانوا عسكريين أو مدنيين على الانضمام إلى العدو وبوجه عام كل من ساعد تقدم قوات العدو وذلك بإثارة الفتن أو بإلقاء الرعب في نفوس قوات الدفاع عن البلاد أو المدنيين أو بمنع اتصال القوات المسلحة بعضها بالبعض الآخر في لقاء العدو أو بزعزعة اخلاص القوات الوطنية للبلاد أو بأية طريقة أخرى. 

( مادة 171 ) إفشاء أسرار تتعلق بأمن الدولة ( ) 

لعملاء الحكومات الأجنبية أو الحصول عليها لغرض التجسس 

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من زود حكومة أجنبية أو أحد عملائها أو أي شخص آخر يعمل لمصلحتها على أي وجه من الوجوه وبأية وسيلة، بسر يتعلق بالدفاع عن البلاد أو أي سر مماثل له. 

ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل من حصل على سر من هذا القبيل بأي طريقة كانت بقصد إفشائه رأسا أو بالواسطة إلى حكومة أجنبية أو أعدم ذلك السر لمصلحة دولة أجنبية أو جعله غير صالح للانتفاع به كلياً أو جزئياً. 

( مادة 172 ) التسلل إلى الأماكن العسكرية ( ) 

وحيازة وسائل التجسس دون مبرر 

يعاقب بالسجن:- 

1 – كل من دخل خلسة أو بالاحتيال في أماكن أو مناطق برية أو بحرية أو جوية يكون دخولها محظوراً حفظاً لمصلحة الدولة العسكرية. 

2 – كل من عثر عليه في تلك الأماكن أو المناطق أو بجوارها وفي حيازته دون مبرر قانوني وسائل صالحة للتجسس. 

3 – كل من عثر عليه يحمل دون مبرر قانوني أوراقاً أو وثائق أو أي شيء آخر أريد به تزويد معلومات تتعلق بسلامة البلاد أو أية معلومات أخرى تعتبر قانوناً من هذا القبيل. 

وإذا ارتكب فعل من الأفعال المنصوص عليها فيما تقدم زمن حرب كانت العقوبة السجن المؤبد. أما إذا استفاد العدو من ذلك الفعل فتكون العقوبة الإعدام. 

( مادة 173 ) الحصول على أخبار سرية تتعلق بالدفاع ( ) 

عن البلاد والأسرار المماثلة 

يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة تتراوح خمسمائة دينار وألف دينار :- 

1 – كل من حصل بأية وسيلة من وسائل الاحتيال على سر من أسرار الدفاع عن البلاد وذلك لغرض غير تسليمه لدولة أجنبية أو لاحد عملائها أو لأي شخص يعمل لمصلحتها. 

2 - كـل مـن نظـم أو استعمل أية وسيلة من وسـائل الاتصـال السلكي أو اللاسلكي أو ما إليها بقصد الحصول على أسرار الدفاع عن البلاد أو ما هو في حكمها أو بقصد تبليغها لغير أغراض التجسس. 

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا ارتكب الفعل زمن حرب. 

( مادة 174 ) إذاعة أسرار الدفاع ( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة تتراوح بين خمسمائة دينار وألف دينار كل من أذاع بأية وسيلة كانت أسراراً تتعلق بالدفاع عن البلاد أو ما هو في حكمها. 

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا كان الجاني موظفاً عمومياً أو ذا صفة نيابية عامة أو موفداً في مهمة أو عهدت إليه الحكومة بعمل أو إذا ألحقت الجريمة ضرراً بالاستعدادات الحربية للدفاع عن البلاد. 

وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا ارتكبت الجريمة زمن حرب. 

( مادة 175 ) إثارة روح الهزيمة السياسية 

يعـاقب بالعقوبات المنصـوص عليـها في المادة 173 كل من أذاع عمداً أخباراً أو بيانات أو إشاعات كاذبة أو مغرضة أو عمد أثناء حالة الحرب أو ما في حكمها إلى دعاية مثيرة، وكان من شأن ذلك كله إلحاق الضرر بالاستعدادات الحربية للدفاع عن البلاد أو إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو إضعاف الجلد في الأمة. 

( مادة 176 ) إثارة روح الهزيمة العسكرية( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من حرض العسكريين على عدم إطاعة القوانين أو على الحنث في اليمين المؤداة أو على الخروج على النظام العسكري أو الواجبات العسكرية أو حبذ لهم أعمالاً خارجة على القانون أو على اليمين أو على النظام العسكري أو الواجبات العسكرية. 

ويعاقب الجاني بالإعدام إذا ارتكب الجريمة زمن الحرب. 

( مادة 177 ) بث روح الهزيمة الاقتصادية( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات وبغرامة تتراوح بين خمسمائة دينار وألف دينار كل من استعمل في زمن الحرب وسيلة يراد منها الاضرار بسوق الصرف أو التأثير على أسواق الأوراق والسندات المالية سواء أكانت عامة أو خاصة بشكل يعرض للخطر مقدرة البلاد على مقاومة العدو. 

وتكون العقوبة بالسجن المؤبد إذا ارتكب الفعل نتيجة تجسس مع أجنبي. 

وتكون العقوبة بالإعدام إذا تعرضت بالفعل للخطر مقدرة البلاد على مقاومة العدو. 

( مادة 178 ) نشاط الليبي في الخارج ( ) 

ضد مصالح البلاد 

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل ليبي قام في الخارج بنشر أو تبليغ أخبار أو إشاعات كاذبة أو مبالغ فيها أو مثيرة للقلق حول الحالة الداخلية في الجمهورية العربية الليبية بشكل يسئ إلى سمعتها، أو يزعزع الثقة بها في الخارج أو قام على أي وجه من الوجوه بنشاط من شأنه إلحاق الضرر بمصالح البلاد. 

( مادة 179 ) تخريب أو اتلاف المنشآت العسكرية 

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من أعـدم أو أتلف عمداً أسلحة أو سفناً أو طـائرات أو مهمات أو منشآت أو وسائل مواصلات أو مرافق أو مؤنا أو أغذية مما يستعمل في الدفاع عن البلاد أو مما أعد لذلك أو أساء صنعها عمداً إساءة من شأنها أن تجعلها غير صالحة لأن ينتفع بها أو أن تعرض للخطر حياة الأشخاص الموجودين فيها أو الذين يناط بهم استعمالها أو أن ينشأ عنها حادث ما. 

فإذا ارتكبت الجريمة زمن حرب كانت العقوبة الإعدام. 

( مادة 180 ) عدم تنفيذ التزامات التوريد ( ) 

للحكومة أو الغش فيها 

يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة من ألف دينار إلى خمسة الآف دينار كل من تعمد في زمن حرب أن لا ينفذ كل أو بعض الالتزامات التي يفرضها عليه عقد توريد أو

أشغال عامة ارتبط بها مع الحكومة لسد حاجات الجيش أو المدنيين أو ارتكب غشاً في تنفيذ مثل هذا العقد أو تباطأ عمداً، ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة المقاولون من

الباطن إذا وقع منهم عدم التنفيذ أو الغش أو التباطؤ. 

واذا كان عدم التنفيذ الكلي أو الجزئي عن خطأ خفضت العقوبة بمقدار لا يجاوز النصف. 

( مادة 181 ) شراء أسلحة أو مؤن فاسدة ( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من عهد إليه بحكم وظيفته القيام بشراء أسلحة أو ذخائر أو مؤن لتجهيز الجيش فاشترى أو أوصى بشراء أسلحة أو مؤن يعلم أنها غير صالحة للغرض المعد له، أو خطرة على حياة الأشخاص. 


إذا نجم عن الفعل موت شخص أو ترتب عليه إيذاء خطير لشخصين أو أكثر أو اقترف الفعل في زمن حرب كانت العقوبة الإعدام. 

( مادة 182 ) استغلال أسرار الدولة 

إذا استعمل الموظف العمومي لصالحه أو لصالح الغير اكتشافات أو اختراعات علمية أو ابتكارات صناعية يعلم بحكم وظيفته أو خدمته بوجوب بقائها سرية لصالح أمن الدولة يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات وبغرامة لاتقل عن مائتي جنيه. 

وإذا ارتكب الفعل لصالح دولة تحارب ليبيا أو إذا أخل بالاستعدادات الحربية للدولة أو بصلاحيتها أو بالعمليات الحربية كانت العقوبة الإعدام. 

( مادة 183 ) خيانة شئون الدولة ( ) 

كل من عهدت إليه الدولة بالتفاوض عنها في الخارج في شئونها فخان الأمانة، يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد، إذا كان من المحتمل أن يترتب على عمله ضرر بمصالح

البلاد. 

( مادة 184 ) تسهيل ارتكاب الجرائم السالفة الذكر ( ) 

يعاقب بذات العقوبة المقررة بموجب المواد 165 و 166 و 168 و 170 و 171 و 174 و 176 و 179 و 181 و 211 :- 

1 – كل من كان عالماً بنيات شخص ارتكب أو شرع في ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المذكورة، وقدم إليه إعانة للتعيش أو للسكنى أو مأوى أو مكاناً للاجتماع أو أية مساعدة أخرى. 

2 – كل من أخفى الأشياء أو الأدوات التي استعملت أو التي أعدت للاستعمال في ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المذكورة أو الأشياء أو المهمات أو الوثائق التي حصل عليها من الجريمة وهو عالم بذلك. 

3 – كل من حمل رسائل شخص ارتكب أو شرع في ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المذكورة أو سهل له بأية طريقة كانت البحث عن موضوع الجريمة أو إخفائه أو نقله أو إبلاغه وهو عالم بذلك في الحالتين. 

( مادة 185 ) تسهيل ارتكاب الجرائم ( ) 

السالفة الذكر عن خطأ 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة دينار كل من سهل نتيجة للخطأ ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد المشار إليها في المادة السابقة. 

واذا ارتكبت الجريمة زمن حرب كانت العقوبة الحبس لمدة لاتقل عن سنتين وغرامة لاتجاوز ألف دينار. 

( مادة 186 ) عدم التبليغ عن جرائم المادة 184 

يعاقب بالعقوبات المبينة في المادة السابقة كل من علم بارتكاب فعل من الأفعال المذكورة في المواد المشار إليها في المادة 184 أو بالشروع فيه، دون أن يكون مشتركاً في تحضيره، ولم يبلغ أمره للسلطات الإدارية أو القضائية حال علمه به. 

( مادة 187 ) بعض الأحوال المانعة من العقاب 

يعفى من العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المشار إليها في هذا الباب كل من كان البادئ بإبلاغ السلطات الإدارية أو القضائية عن الجريمة قبل الشروع في تنفيذ أي فعل منها. 

ويجوز الإعفاء من العقوبة إذا حدث الإبلاغ بعد تمام الجناية أو الجنحة أو الشروع فيها ولكن قبل البدء في التحقيق. 

وكذلك يجوز إعفاء الجاني الذي يكون بعد البدء في التحقيق قد مكن من القبض على الجناة أو شركائهم في نفس الجريمة أو في جرائم أخرى مماثلة لها في النوع أو الخطورة. 

( مادة 188 ) إذاعة أسرار التحقيقات 

يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 185 كل من أذاع بيانات متعلقة بتحقيقات أو تحريات خاصة بجريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب.

وتزاد العقوبة بمقدار لا يجاوز الضعف إذا ارتكب الفعل من علم بهذه البيانات بحكم وظيفته أو أثناء القيام بما عهد إليه من مهام. 

( مادة 189 ) تفسير 

في تطبيق أحكام هذا الباب : 

أولاً : يبقى ليبيا من فقد جنسيته الليبية بقصد تفادي واجب الولاء لوطنه. 

ثانياً : يقصد بعبارة (( البلاد )) الأراضي التي للدولة الليبية عليها سيادة أو سلطان. 

ثالثاً : يقصد بعبارة (( أسرار الدفاع عن البلاد )) الأشياء والوثائق والبيانات والمعلومات التي يجب لمصلحة الدفاع عن البلاد ألا يعلم بها غير من أنيط بهم حفظها. 

رابعاً : وتعتبر في حكم أسرار الدفاع عن البلاد الأشياء والوثائق والمعلومات التي اعتبرت سراً بمقتضى أمر من الجهة الحكومية المختصة أو التي ليست في ذاتها سراً ولكن إذاعتها قد تؤدي الى كشف أسرار الدفاع عن البلاد. 

خامساً : تعتبر في حكم حالة الحرب الفترة التي يكون فيها خطر الحرب محدقاً إذا لحقته الحرب فعلاً. 

سادساً : إذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب ضد دولة حليفة زمن حرب اعتبرت في حكم الجرائم التي تقع على الدولة الليبية. 

سابعاً : تشمل عبارة (( الدولة التي تحارب ليبيا )) الجماعات السياسية التي تعامل معاملة الدولة المحاربة ولو لم يكن معترفاً بها كدولة. 

الفصل الثاني 

الجنايات والجنح المضرة بأمن الدولة الداخلي 

( مادة 190 ) ( ) 

( مادة 191 ) ( ) 

( مادة 192 ) ( ) 

( مادة 193 ) ( ) 

( مادة 194 ) ( ) 

( مادة 195 ) إهانة السلطات الدستورية أو الشعبية ( ) 

مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر، يعاقب بالسجن كل من صدر عنه ما يشكل مساساً بثورة الفاتح العظيم أو قائدها. 

ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من أهـان السلطة الشعبية أو إحدى الهيئات القضائية أو الدفاعية أو الأمنية وما في حكمها من الهيئات النظامية الأخرى أو أهان علانية

الشعب العربي الليبي أو شعار الدولة أو علمها. 

( مادة 196 ) الاعتداء على الدستور ( ) 

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من شرع بالقوة أو بغيرها من الوسائل التي لا يسمح باستعمالها النظام الدستوري في تغيير الدستور أو شكل الحكم. 

( مادة 197 ) استعمال المفرقعات في ارتكاب 

الجريمة السابقة 

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من استعمل قنابل أو آلات مفرقعة أخرى بنية ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة أو بغرض الاغتيال السياسي. 

ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات كل من صنع أو استورد من الخارج أو أحرز قنابل أو ديناميتاً أو مفرقعات أخرى بنية ارتكاب فعل مما ذكر. 

ويعتبر في حكم المفرقعات كل مادة معدة لأن تدخل في تركيب المفرقعات، وكذلك الأجهزة والآلات والأدوات والأشياء التي تستخدم لصنعها أو تفجيرها. 

( مادة 198 ) تخريب مباني الحكومة أو مستودعات 

ذخيرتها أو ممتلكاتها 

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو السجن مدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات كل من خرب عمداً مباني أو مخازن ذخائر أو غيرها من أملاك الحكومة. 

( مادة 198 ) مكرر ( ) 

يعاقب بالحبس كل من قام بعمل من أعمال الشغب أو التظاهر أو إثارة الفوضى أثناء ممارسة الأنشطة الرياضية أو بسببها سواءً داخل الملاعب الرياضية أو

خارجها، فإذا نتج عن الفعل إتلاف أو تخريب مباني أو أموال مملوكة للدولة أو لأحد الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة أو الخاصة أو للأفراد تكون العقوبة السجن

والغرامة التي تعادل أربعة أضعاف قيمة الضرر الذي وقع. أما إذا نتج عن الفعل أضرار جسيمة في الأرواح أو الممتلكات فتكون العقوبة الإعدام. 

( مادة 199 ) اغتصاب قيادة عسكرية أو التمسك 

بها دون حق 

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من تولى، لغرض إجرامي، قيادة فرقة أو وحدة من وحدات الجيش أو قسم من الأسطول أو سفينة حربية أو طائرة حربية أو نقطة عسكري

ة أو ميناء أو مدينة بغير تكليف من الحكومة أو بغير سبب مشروع، ويعاقب كذلك بالإعدام كل من استمر، رغم الأمر الصادر له من الحكومة، في قيادة

عسكرية أياً كانت وكل رئيس قوة استبقى جنوده تحت السلاح أو مجتمعين بعد صدور أمر الحكومة بتسريحهم. 

( مادة 200 ) استعمال القوات مخالفة لأوامر الحكومة 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتقل عن ثلاث سنوات كل شخص له حق الأمر في أفراد الجيش أو البوليس فطلب إليهم أو كلفهم العمل على تعطيل أوامر الحكومة

الصادرة بالتجنيد أو استخدامهم في ذلك، فإذا ترتب على هذا الأمر أو التكليف أثره بإن تعطل تنفيذ أوامر الحكومة بسبب طاعة الجنود لهذا الأمر أو التكليف

غير المشروعين يعاقب بالإعدام. 

أما من دونه من رؤساء الجنود أو قوادهم الذين أطاعوا هذه الأوامر غير المشروعة فيعاقبون بالسجن مدة لاتقل عن ثلاث سنوات. 

( مادة 201 ) استعمال القوة ضد سلطات الدولة 

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من دبر أو اشترك في أي عملية مسلحة ضد سلطات الدولة ولو كانت الأسلحة المعدة لذلك الغرض موضوعة في مستودع ما دامت لغرض الاستعمال. 

( مادة 202 ) أفعال التخريب والنهب والتقتيل 

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من ارتكب في أرض الدولة فعلا يرمى الى التخريب أو النهب أو قتل الناس جزافاً بقصد الاعتداء على سلامة الدولة. 

( مادة 203 ) الحرب الأهلية ( ) 

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من يرتكب فعلاً غايته إثارة حرب أهلية في البلاد، أو تفتيت الوحدة الوطنية أو السعي للفرقة بين مواطني الجمهورية العربية الليبية. 

( مادة 204 ) الاعتداء على السلطات الدستورية ( ) 

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من ارتكب فعلا يرمى إلى منع رئيس الدولة أو السلطة الشعبية أو الحكومة منعاً كلياً أو جزئياً من مزاولة أعمالهم أو مباشرة سلطاتهم

المخولة لهم قانوناً ولو كان المنع مؤقتاً. 

( مادة 205 ) إهانة الأمة وشعائرها 

كل من أهان علانية الأمة الليبية أو العلم الوطني أو شعار الدولة يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتزيد على ثلاث سنوات. 

وفي القانون الجنائي تشمل عبارة (( العلم الوطني )) علم الدولة الرسمي وكل علم آخر يحمل الألوان الوطنية. 

وتطبق أحكام هذه المادة أيضاً على من أهان علانية الألوان التي ترمز مجتمعة للعلم الوطـني. 

( مادة 206 ) التنظيمات والتشكيلات غير المشروعة ( ) 

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من دعا إلى إقامة أي تجمع أو تنظيم أو تشكيل محظور قانوناً أو قام بتأسيسه أو تنظيمه أو إدراته أو تمويله أو أعد مكاناً لاجتماعاته، وكل من أنظم إليه أو حرض على ذلك بأية وسيلة كانت، أو قدم أية مساعدة له، وكذلك كل من تسلم أو حصل مباشرة أو بطريق غير مباشر بأية وسيلة كانت على نقود أو منافع من أي نوع أو من أي شخص أو من أية جهة بقصد إقامة التجمع أو التنظيم أو التشكيل المحظور أو التمهيد لإقامته، ويتساوى في العقوبة الرئيس والمرؤوس مهما دنت درجته في التجمع أو التنظيم أو التشكيل أو ما شابه ذلك، وسواء أكان مقر هذا التجمع في الداخل أو الخارج. 

( مادة 207 ) الترويج لأي عمل ضد نظم الدولة ( ) 

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من روج في البلاد بأية طريقة من الطرق نظريات أو مبادئ ترمي لتغيير مبادئ الدستور الأساسية أو النظم الأساسية للهيئة الاجتماعية أو لقلب نظم الدولة السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية أو لهدم أي نظام من النظم الأساسية للهيئة الإجتماعية باستعمال العنف والإرهاب أو أية وسيلة أخرى غير

مشروعة. 

ويعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من حاز كتباً أو منشورات أو رسومات أو شعارات أو أي أشياء أخرى بقصد تحبيذ الأفعال المذكورة، أو حبذها بأية طريقة أخرى.

كما يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من تسلم أو حصل مباشرة أو بالوساطة بأية طريقة كانت نقوداً أو منافع من أي نوع ومن أي شخص أو أية جهة كانت داخل البلاد أو خارجها متى كان ذلك في سبيل الترويج لما نص عليه في هذه المادة. 

( مادة 208 ) تأسيس الجمعيات الدولية غير السياسية ( ) 

أو الانضمام إليها دون إذن 

يعاقب بالحبس كل من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار في البلاد دون ترخيص من الحكومة أو بترخيص صدر بناء عن بيانات كاذبة أو ناقصة جمعيات أو هيئات أو أنظمة ذات صفة دولية غير سياسية أو فرعاً لها. 

ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لاتزيد على مائتي دينار كل من إنضم إلى الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو الأنظمة المذكورة وكذلك كل ليبي مقيم في البلاد إنضم أو اشترك بأية صورة دون ترخيص من الحكومة في أي من الأنظمة المذكورة وكان مقرها في الخارج. 

( مادة 209 ) ملغاة ( ) 

( مادة 210 ) عقوبات تبعية 

تقضي المحكمة عند الحكم بالإدانة في الأحوال المبينة في المادتين 206 و 208 بحل التشكيلات المذكورة وإغلاق مقارها. 

وفي سائر الأحوال المبينة في المواد الخمس السابقة للمحكمة أن تأمر عند النطق بالإدانة بمصادرة النقود والأمتعة والأوراق وغيرها مما استعمله الجناة في ارتكاب الجريمة أو آل إليهم منها على أي وجه. 

( مادة 211 ) الاتفاق على ارتكاب الجرائم وتكوين ( ) 

الجمعيات والعصابات لارتكابها 

إذا اتفق عدة أشخاص على ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم العمدية المنصوص عليها في الفصلين الأول والثاني من هذا الباب والتي يفرض القانون العقاب عليها بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد او السجن، أو كونوا أو أسسوا أو نظموا جمعية أو عصابة مسلحة أو غير مسلحة لارتكاب جريمة من تلك الجرائم، يعاقب كل مشترك في الاتفاق أو الجمعية أو العصابة بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة، المتفق على ارتكابها ولو لم تقم الجريمة، ويتساوى في العقوبة كل من تسبب في الاتفاق أو إيجاد الجمعية أو العصابة أو أسسها أو نظمها أو رأسها وغيره ممن انظم أو اشترك في الاتفاق أو الجمعية أو العصابة. 

( مادة 212 ) ملغاة ( ) 

( مادة 213 ) ملغاة ( ) 

( مادة 214 ) ملغاة ( ) 

( مادة 215 ) موانع العقاب في حالات خاصة بالتآمر 

لا يعاقب في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 211 و 212 الأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم: 

1 – من حل الجمعية أو تسبب في حلها بأي وجه من الوجوه. 

2 – من انسحب من الاتفاق أو الجمعية دون أن يكون رئيساً أو مؤسساً قبل اقتراف الجريمة التي تم الاتفاق عليها أو تشكلت الجمعية من أجلها وقبل إلقاء

القبض على أعضائها أو قبل بدء الإجراءات ضدهم. 

ولا يعاقب كذلك من حال على أي وجه من الوجوه دون تنفيذ الجريمة التي تم الاتفاق عليها أو تشكلت الجمعية من أجلها. 

( مادة 216 ) موانع العقاب في حالات خاصة بالعصابة 

لا يعاقب في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادتين 213 و 214 الأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم : 

1 – من حل العصابة أو تسبب في حلها. 

2 – من إنسحب من العصابة أو استسلم بدون مقاومة وسلم سلاحه أو تركه دون أن يكون قائداً للعصابة أو مؤسساً لها. 

ويشترط أن يتم ذلك قبل ارتكاب الجرائم التي شكلت العصابة من أجلها وقبل أن تصدر أوامر السلطة العامة أو القوات المسلحة في الدولة أو بعد صدورها مباشرة، وكذلك لا عقاب لمن حال على أي وجه دون تنفيذ الجريمة التي أنشئت العصابة من أجلها. 

( مادة 217 ) الاعتداء على حقوق المواطن السياسية 

يعاقب بالحبس كل من منع الغير من ممارسة حق سياسي منعاً كلياً أو جزئياً بالعنف أو التهديد أو الخداع، وكذلك من حمل الغير على ممارسة ذلك الحق على وجه يخالف إرادته. 

الفصل الثالث 

الجنايات والجنح ضد الدول الأجنبية 

( مادة 218 ) الاعتداء على رؤساء الدول الأجنبية 

كل من اعتدى على حياة رئيس دولة أجنبية أو على سلامته أو اعتدى على حريته الشخصية اعتداء خطيراً داخل الأراضي الليبية يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد إذا كان الاعتداء على الحياة وبالسجن مدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات في الأحوال الأخرى المذكورة. وإذا نجم عن الفعل وفاة المعتدي عليه يعدم الجاني إذا كان الاعتداء على الحياة، ويعاقب بالسجن المؤبد في الأحوال الأخرى. 

( مادة 219 ) الاعتداء على حرية رؤساء الدول الأجنبية 

يعاقب بالسجن ما بين سنة وعشر سنوات كل من اعتدى في الأراضي الليبية على حرية رئيس دولة أجنبية في الأحوال التي لم ينص عليها في المادة السابقة. 

( مادة 220 ) العيب في ذات رؤساء الدول الأجنبية 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كل من عاب علانية في ذات رئيس دولة أجنبية أو مس كرامته وهو داخل الأراضي الليبية. 

( مادة 221 ) الاعتداء على ممثلي الدول الأجنبية 

تطبق أحكام المواد الثلاث السابقة أيضاً إذا وقع الاعتداء على ممثلي الدول الأجنبية المعتمدين لدى الحكومة الليبية بوصفهم رؤساء بعثات دبلوماسية وبسبب أداء مهامهم أو أثناء قيامهم بواجباتهم. 

( مادة 222 ) الاعتداء على علم دولة أجنبية أو هيئة دولية 

كل من أهان داخل أراضي الليبية في محل عام أو معد للكافة علماً رسمياً أو شعاراً لدولة أجنبية متى كان استعمالها متمشياً مع القانون الليبي يعاقب بالحبس. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها إذا لحقت الإهانة بعلم أو شعار لهيئة الأمم المتحدة أو جامعة الدول العربية أو أية هيئة دولية أخرى يصدر بتعيينها قرار من وزير الخارجية. 

( مادة 223 ) شرط المعاملة بالمثل 

لا تطبق أحكام المواد 218 و 219 و 220 و 221 و 222 إلا إذا تضمن قانون الدولة الأجنبية مساواة في الحماية الجنائية على أساس المعاملة بالمثل. 

ولا يعامل رؤساء البعثات الدبلوماسية معاملة رؤساء الدول الأجنبية وفقاً للمادة 221 إلا إذا منحت تلك الدول مساواة في الحماية الجنائية لرؤساء البعثات

الدبلوماسية الليبية. 

وإذا لم توجد مثل تلك الحماية طبقت أحكام القانون الجنائي العامة. 

الفصل الرابع 

أحكام مشتركة بشأن الفصول السابقة 

( مادة 224 ) الإذن بالإجراء وطلبه ( ) 

لا تجوز إقامة الدعوى بشأن الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 167 و 168 و 175 و 177 و 178 و 180 و 181 و 195 و 208 إلا بإذن من وزير العدل. 

أما فيما يتعلق بالجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين 219 و 220 والمادة 221 بالنسبة للمادتين المذكورتين، وكذلك الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 222 فلا تقام الدعوى إلا بناء على طلب من وزير العدل. 

( مادة 225 ) الإبعاد 

يبعد الأجنبي من الدولة إذا حكم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية لإحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب. 

الباب الثاني 

الجرائم ضد الإدارة العامة 

لفصل الأول 

الجرائم التـي يرتكبها الموظفون العموميون 

ضد الإدارة العامة. 

( مادة 226 ) الرشوة ( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن كل موظف عمومي طلب لنفسه أو لغيره أو قبل أو أخذ عطية أو وعد بشيء لاحق له فيه نقداً كان أو أي فائدة أخرى لأداء عمل أو للامتناع عن عمل من أعمال وظيفته، أو يعتقد خطأ أو يزعم أنه من أعمال وظيفته أو للإخلال بواجباتها، ولو كان يقصد عدم القيام بالعمل أو عدم الامتناع عنه أو عدم الإخلال بواجبات وظيفته، أو إذا قبل الموظف العمومي العطية عن عمل من أعمال وظيفته تم القيام به 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على الراشي وعلى من توسط عمداً بين الراشي والمرتشي. 

( مادة 227 ) أفعال في أحكام الرشوة ( ) 

يعد قانوناً في حكم المرتشي ويعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة كل موظف عمومي طلب لنفسه أو لغيره أو قبل أو أخذ عطية أو وعداً بشيء لاحق له فيه نقداً كان أو أي فائدة أخرى، لاستعمال نفوذ حقيقي أو مزعوم للحصول أو محاولة الحصول من أية سلطة عامة أو أية جهة خاضعة لإشرافها على أعمال أو التزام أو مقاولة أو اتفاق توريد أو ترخيص، أو أوامر أو قرارات أو أحكام أو وظيفة أو خدمة أو رتبة أو أوسمة أو أية مكافأة أو مزية من أي نوع. 

( مادة 227 ) مكررة 

إذا كان الغرض من الرشوة ارتكاب فعل يعاقب عليه القانون بعقوبة أشد من العقوبة المقررة للرشوة يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للفعل مع الغرامة المقررة للرشوة.

( مادة 228 ) حكم مشدد للرشوة 

إذا ترتب على الفعل المنصوص عليه في المادتين 226 و 227 صدور حكم بالسجن المؤبد أو بالسجن كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لاتقل عن ست سنوات وغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي جنيه.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا نجم عن الفعل حكم بالإعدام. 

( مادة 228 ) مكررة 

يعفى الراشي أو الوسيط من العقوبة إذا أخبر السلطات بالجريمة قبل وقوعها وقبل اتخاذ إجراء ما، فإذا حصل الإخبار بعد اتخاذ الإجراءات تعين أن يؤدي إلى إدانة الجناة الآخـرين. 

( مادة 229 ) رفض الرشوة ( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن كل من عرض على موظف عمومي دون أن يقبل منه عرضه عطية أو وعداً بشيء لاحق له فيه نقداً كان أو أي فائدة أخرى لحمله على أداء عمل من أعمال وظيفته أو لعمل مخالف لواجباته أو للامتناع عنه أو تأخيره. 

( مادة 229 ) مكررة ( أ ) 

كل شخص أخذ أو قبل العطية أو الفائدة بقصد إيصالها لغيره مع علمه بسبب ذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين جنيها ولا تزيد على مائة جنيه إذا لم يكن قد توسط في الرشوة. 

( مادة 229 ) مكررة ( ب ) 

كل مستخدم طلب لنفسه أو لغيره أو قبل أو أخذ وعداً أو عطية بغير علم مخدومه أو رضائه لأداء عمل من الأعمال المكلف بها أو الامتناع عنه يعاقب بالحبس.

( مادة 229 ) مكررة ( ج ) ( ) 

مع عدم الإخلال بتعريف الموظف العمومي الوارد في البند ( 4 ) من المادة ( 16 ) يعد أيضاً في حكم الموظف العمومي : 

أ ) رؤساء وأعضاء الهيئات النيابية أو المحلية سواء كانوا منتخبين أو مختارين بأية طريقة أخرى. 

ب ) رؤساء وأعضاء اللجان الشعبية. 

ج ) رؤساء وأعضاء مجالس إدارة ومديرو وموظفو ومستخدمو الشركات والمؤسسات والجمعيات والمنشآت إذا كانت الدولة أو إحدى الهيئات أو المؤسسات العامة تساهم في رأس مالها. 

( مادة 230 ) إختلاس الأموال العامة والخاصة ( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن كل موظف عمومي يكون في حيازته بحكم وظيفته أو مهنته نقود أو أي مال منقول من أموال الإدارة العامة أو الأفراد وإختلسها أو ادعى ملكيتها أو ملكها لغيره. 

( مادة 231 ) ابتزاز الأموال ( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتقل عن عشر سنوات كل موظف يسئ استعمال وظيفته أو مهامه ويرغم غيره أو يحمله على إعطائه أو الوعد بإعطائه هو أو غيره نقوداً أو منفعة أخرى لا حق له فيها. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تقل عن سنتين إذا استلم الموظف العمومي الشيء غير المستحق مستغلاً غلط الغير فقط. 

( مادة 231 ) مكررة ( أ ) ( ) 

يحكم على الجاني في جميع الأحوال المبينة بالمواد 226 و 227 و 229 و 230 و231، بغرامة تعادل ضعف ما طلب الموظف العمومي أو قبل أو وعد به أو عرض عليه أو إختلس على ألا تقل عن مائة دينار. 

( مادة 231 ) مكررة ( ب ) 

إذا كان أداء العمل أو الامتناع عنه المبين بالمواد 226 و 227 و 229 حقاً، تخفض العقوبات إلى النصف. 

( مادة 232 ) التدليس ضد الإدارة العامة 

يعاقب بالسجن ما بين سنة وخمس سنين وبغرامة تساوي ضعف المبلغ الذى دلس به كل موظف عمومي عهد إليه بعمل فاستخدم عدداً من الأشخاص أقل من العدد الواجب استخدامه وأظهر أنه استخدمهم جميعاً فحصل لنفسه من ذلك على ما خصص لسداد ما يستحق لهم من مرتبات أو أجور أو قيد في دفاتر الحكومة أو الهيئة العمومية الاخرى أسماء أشخاص استخدمهم في أمور خاصة، ليتمكن من دفع مرتباتهم أو أجورهم مما خصص من مال الدولة أو الهيئة. 

( مادة 233 ) استغلال الوظيفة للمصلحة الخاصة. 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن ستة أشهر كل موظف عمومي يحصل لنفسه، سواء مباشرة أو عن طريق غيره أو بأفعال مختلفة، على منفعة من أي عمل من أعمال الإدارة التي يمارس فيها وظيفته. 

( مادة 234 ) سوء التصرف أضراراً بمصالح 

الإدارة العامة أو القضاء 

يعاقب بالحبس والعزل كل موظف عمومي استغل سلطة وظيفته لايقاف تنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة من الحكومة أو تنفيذ القوانين أو اللوائح المعمول بها أو تأخير تحصيل الأموال أو الرسوم المقررة قانوناً أو وقف تنفيذ حكم أو امر صادر من المحكمة أو من أي جهة مختصة. 

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل موظف عمومي امتنع عمداً عن تنفيذ حكم أو أمر مما ذكر بعد مضي عشرة أيام من إنذاره على يد محضر إذا كان تنفيذ الأمر أو الحكم داخلاً في اختصاصه. 

( مادة 235 ) سوء استعمال السلطة حيث لا قانون 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن ستة أشهر كل موظف عمومي يسئ استعمال سلطات وظيفته لنفع الغير أو الإضرار به وذلك إذا لم ينطبق على فعله نص جنائي آخر في القانون. 

( مادة 236 ) إفشاء أسرار الوظيفة 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن ستة أشهر كل موظف عمومي يخل بواجبات وظيفته أو يسئ استعمالها بأن يفشي معلومات رسمية يلزم بقاؤها سرية، أو يسهل بأي طريقة كانت الوصول إلى الإفشاء بها. 

( مادة 237 ) التقصير أو الامتناع عن القيام بالواجب 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لاتجاوز مائتي جنيه ليبي كل موظف عمومي يمتنع بدون وجه حق عن أداء عمل من أعمال وظيفته أو يهمله أو يعطله. 

وإذا كان الموظف العمومي قاضياً أو عضواً بالنيابة العـامة اعتبر ممتنعاً أو مهملاً أو معطلاً إذا توافرت الشروط القانونية اللازمة لمخاصمته وتضاعف العقوبة في شأنه. 

( مادة 238 ) ترك الوظيفة أو الخدمة العامة 

أو العمل عن طريق التمرد 

إذا ترك ثلاثة أو أكثر من الموظفين العموميين أو موظفي ومستخدمي المرافق العامة مكاتبهم أو وظائفهم أو أعمالهم أو أدوها بشكل يؤثر في سيرها سيراً متواصلاً منتظماً، متفقين على ذلك أو مبتغين منه تحقيق غرض مشترك، يعاقب كل منهم بالحبس مدة تتراوح بين ثلاثة أشهر وسنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائة جنيه. 

ويضاعف الحد الأقصى لهذه العقوبة إذا كان الترك أو التقصير في تأدية الواجب من شأنه أن يجعل حياة الناس أو صحتهم أو أمنهم في خطر أو كان من شأنه أن يحدث اضطرابا أو فتنة بين الناس أو إذا أضر بمصلحة عامة. 

وكل موظف عمومي ترك عمله أو امتنع عن عمل من أعمال وظيفته بقصد عرقلة سير العمل أو الإخلال بانتظامه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيها. 

ويضاعف الحد الأقصى لهذه العقوبة إذا كان الترك أو الامتناع من شأنه أن يحدث اضطراباً مما نص عليه في الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة. 

(مادة 239 ) التحريض على التمرد وتحبيذه 

يعاقب بضعف العقوبات المقررة في المادة السابقة كل من اشترك بطريق التحريض في ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المبينة فيها. 

ويعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة بالفقرة الأولى من المادة المذكورة كل من حمل أو حرض أو شجع موظفاً عمومياً بأية طريقة كانت على ترك العمل أو الامتناع عن أداء واجب من واجبات الوظيفة إذا لم يترتب على تحريضه أو تشجيعه أية نتيجة. 

ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل من حبذ جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين الثانية والرابعة من المادة 238 أو أذاع عنها أخباراً غير صحيحة أو كاذبة بإحدى طرق العلانية. 

وفضلا عن العقوبات المتقدم ذكرها يحكم بالحرمان من الوظائف العمومية إذا كان مرتكب الجريمة من الموظفين العموميين. 

( مادة 240 ) التعدي على حرية الموظفين 

والمستخدمين العموميين في وظائفهم 

يعاقب بالعقوبات المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 238 كل من يتعدى أو يشرع في الاعتداء على حق الموظفين العموميين في العمل، باستعمال القوة أو العنف أو الإرهاب أو التهديد أو التدابير غير المشروعة على الوجه المبين في المادة 359 من هذا القانون. 

( مادة 241 ) إخفاء المضبوط أو المحجوز 

أو إتلافه أو تبديده 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن ستة أشهر وبالغرامة ما بين عشرة جنيهات وخمسين جنيهاً كل شخص، سواء أكان موظفاً عمومياً أم لم يكن إختلس أو أخفى أو أعدم أو بدد أو أتلف شيئاً محجوزاً أو مضبوطاً قضائياً أو إدارياً عهدت إليه حراسته وكان قصده الأوحد من أفعاله المذكورة مساعدة صاحب ذلك الشيء. 

ويعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنتين وبالغرامة من خمسة جنيهات إلى خمسة وعشرين جنيهاً صاحب الشيء المعهودة إليه حراسته إذا ارتكب فعلاً من الأفعال المذكورة. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز السنة أو الغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسة وعشرين جنيها إذا اقترف الفعل صاحب الشيء دون أن تكون حراسته معهودة إليه.

( مادة 242 ) التعدي خطأ على الواجبات المتعلقة 

بحراسة الأشياء المضبوطة أو المحجوزة 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتجاوز ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرين جنيهاً كل شخص سواء أكان موظفاً عمومياً أم غير ذلك كان في حيازته شيء محجوز أو مضبوط قضائياً أو إدارياً وتسبب خطأ في إعدامه أو تبديده أو سهل إخفاءه أو إختلاسه. 

( مادة 243 ) التعرض لحرية المزايدات 

يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة تتراوح ما بين عشرة جنيهات وخمسين جنيهاً الموظفون العموميون وسائر الأشخاص الذين يتعرضون لحرية البيوع القضائية عن طريق المزاد العلني أو للمزايدات أو المناقصات العامة أو التي يجريها الأفراد نيابة عن الإدارة العامة وذلك باستعمال العنف أو التهديد عن طريق العطايا أو الوعود أو التواطؤ أو بأية طريق أخرى إضراراً بسير الإجراءات سيراً طبيعياً أو بقصد الغش. 

وإذا كان الجاني شخصاً عينه القانون أو السلطات العامة للقيام بتلك المزيدات أو المناقصات أو البيوع كانت العقوبة السجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى خمس سنوات وغرامة تتراوح بين خمسة وعشرين جنيهاً ومائة جنيه. 

وإذا كان التعرض موجهاً للبيوع الخاصة التي تجري لمصلحة الأفراد تحت إشراف موظف عمومي أو أي شخص آخر خول بذلك قانوناً فتطبق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى. 

( مادة 244 ) الاطلاع على المراسلات واتلافها وإفشاؤها 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن ستة أشهر كل موظف عمومي تابع لمصلحة البريد والتليفون والبرق أخفي أو أوقف أو أخر رسالة أو أطلع عليها وأفشى للغير ما حوته. 

وفي هذه المادة يراد من (( الرسالة )) المكاتيب والمحادثات التليفونية والبرقيات وما إلى ذلك من وسائل الإرسال. 

واذا ارتكب الأفعال المذكورة أشخاص آخرون تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لاتزيد عن ستة أشهر أو الغرامة التي لاتجاوز عشرين جنيهاً وذلك بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

الفصل الثاني 

الجنايات والجنح التـي يرتكبها الناس 

ضد الإدارة العامة 

( مادة 245 ) إهانة الموظف العمومي ورجال 

القضاء والهيئات 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز السنة كل من أهان موظفاً عمومياً أو حط بكرامته أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسبب تأديتها بالإشارة أو القول أو التهديد أو عن طريق

البرق أو التليفون أو المحررات أو الرسوم الموجهة إليه. 

وتزاد العقوبة بمقدار لا يجاوز النصف إذا كان الاعتداء موجهاً الى أحد رجال القضاء أثناء المرافعة أو ضد أي عضو من أعضاء هيئة قضائية أو إدارية أثناء

انعقاد تلك الهيئة. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا وجه الاعتداء ضد شرف هيئة إدارية أو قضائية أو كرامتها وهي منعقدة. 

( مادة 246 ) استعمال القوة أو التهديد ضد الموظف العمومي 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن ستة أشهر كل من استعمل القوة أو التهديد ضد أي موظف عمومي ليرغمه على القيام بعمل مخل بوظيفته أو الخدمة المكلف بها أو

ليحمله على الامتناع عن القيام بما هو واجب عليه قانوناً. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا اقتصر الفعل المقترف على إرغام أحد الأشخاص المذكورين على القيام بعمل يتعلق بوظيفته أو الخدمة المكلف بها أو التأثير عليه ف

ي مزاولة مهامه أو خدمته بأية طريقة. 

( مادة 247 ) مقاومة الموظف العمومي 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين كل من استعمل القوة أو التهديد لمقاومة أي رجل من رجال الأمن أو أي موظف عمومي آخر أثناء تأدية وظيفته. 

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من استعمل القوة أو التهديد ضد من قدم مساعدته عند الطلب للأشخاص المذكورين. 

وإذا حصل مع الفعل ضرب أو نشأ عنه جرح تكون العقوبة الحبس. 

( مادة 248 ) استعمال القوة أو التهديد ضد 

هيئة إدارية أو قضائية 

إذا ارتكبت الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين ضد هيئة إدارية أو قضائية تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة. 

( مادة 249 ) ظروف التشديد 

تزاد العقوبة المقررة في المواد الثلاث السابقة بقدر لا يجاوز النصف إذا تم استعمال القوة أو التهديد عن طريق السلاح أو من شخص متنكر أو من عدة

أشخاص مجتمعين أو بكتاب مجهول الامضاء أو مؤشر عليه برمز أو بإرهاب صادر من جمعيات سرية حقيقية كانت أو وهمية. 

وإذا استعمل القوة أو التهديد خمسة أشخاص أو أكثر مجتمعين مع استعمال السلاح ولو قام به شخص واحد منهم أو كان عدد الأشخاص يزيد على عشرة ولو

لم يستعمل السلاح تكون العقوبة في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 246 وفي المادتين 247 و 248 السجن مدة لاتزيد على عشر سنوات. 

وفي الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية للمادة 246 السجن مدة لاتزيد على خمس سنوات. 

( مادة 250 ) انتحال الصفات أو الوظائف 

كل من تدخل في أعمال وظيفة من الوظائف العمومية مدنية كانت أو عسكرية أو زاولها أو مارس مقتضياتها من غير أن تكون له صفة رسمية من الحكومة أو

إذن منها يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتجاوز السنتين. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على الموظف العمومي الذي يستمر في مزاولة وظيفته أو ممارسة مقتضياتها بعد علمه باعفائه منها أو ايقافه. 

ويجب نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة على الصحف. 

( مادة 251 ) الاحتراف بالمهن من غير حق 

كل من زاول بغير حق مهنة من المهن التي تتطلب إذنا خاصاً من الدولة يعاقب بالحبس مد لاتزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة ما بين عشرين جنيهاً ومائة جنيه. 

( 252 ) فك الأختام 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنة كل من فك ختماً من الأختام الموضوعة لحفظ محل أو لإثبات موقعه أو لصيانة أوراق أو أمتعة أخرى بناء على إجراء

قانوني أو أمر صادر من السلطة الإدارية أو القضائية. 

وتزاد العقوبة بمقدار لا يجاوز الضعف إذا كان الجاني ممن عهدت إليهم حراسة الشيء المحافظ عليه بالاختام. 

( مادة 253 ) تسهيل فك الأختام عن خطأ 

يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً كل من عهدت إليه حراسة شيء محفوظ تحت الأختام فسهل بتقصيره فك الأختام أو جعل الفك ممكناً. 

فإذا كانت الأختام موضوعة على أوراق أو أمتعة المتهم في جناية أو المحكوم عليه في جناية يعاقب الحارس الذي وقع منه إهمال بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنة.

( مادة 254 ) التعدي على الأشياء المحروسة 

كل من أختلس أو أعدم أو أتلف أو بدد أو أفسد موضوع جريمة أو أحرازاً أو مستندات أو سجلات أو أي منقول آخر يهم الإدارة العامة وكان محفوظاً في مكتب عمومي أو مسلماً إلى شخص مأمور بحراسته قانوناً يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ما لم تكون تلك الأفعال جريمة أشد. وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على ست سنوات إذا ارتكب الجريمة الموظف العمومي الذي في عهدته تلك المنقولات. 

مادة ( 255 ) تسهيل الجريمة عن خطأ 

إذا اقترن ارتكاب الفعل المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة بإهمال الحارس بحيث سبب ذلك وقوع الجريمة أو سهله يعاقب الحارس بغرامة من خمسين جنيها

ً إلى مائة وخمسين جنيهاً. 

مادة ( 256 ) استعمال القوة 

إذا وقع فك الأختام أو إختلاس المستندات أو غيرها أو إتلافها مع استعمال العنف ضد الأشخاص المعهود إليهم بحراستها أو إيداعها يعاقب الجاني بالسجن مدة تتراوح بين ثلاث سنين وعشر سنوات. 

مادة ( 257 ) الإدعاء بالتأثير( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة دينار كل من أدعى أن له تأثيراً في موظف عمومي وأخذ لنفسه أو لغيره أو حمل الغير على أن يدفع له أو لغيره مالاً أو منفعة أخرى أو حصل على وعد بذلك لقاء توسطه لدى الموظف العمومي. 

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من أخذ لنفسه أو لغيره مالاً أو منفعة أخرى أو حصل على وعد بذلك بدعوى وجوب استخدام المال أو المنفعة لكسب عطف الموظف العمومي ومكافأته به. 

الباب الثالث 

الجرائم التـي ترتكب ضد القضاء 

الفصل الأول 

الجرائم ضد أعمال السلطة القضائية 

مادة ( 258 ) التقصير في التبليغ 

إذا علم موظف عمومي أثناء ممارسة مهامه أو بسببها بوقوع جريمة مما يجب اتخاذ الإجراءات بشأنها دون التوقف على شكوى الطرف المتضرر وأهمل أو تأخر في التبليغ إلى السلطات المختصة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة تتراوح بين عشرة جنيهات وخمسين جنيهاً. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين إذا تعلق الفعل بجناية عقوبتها الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو السجن الذي لا يقل حده للأقصى عن عشر سنوات. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا ارتكب الفعل أحد رجال الضبط القضائي أياً كانت طريقة علمه بالجريمة. 

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها رجال الضبط القضائي أو غيرهم من المسئولين عن تسلم الشكوى أو التبليغ إذا أهملوا أو تأخروا في إحالتها الى السلطة المختصة. 

ولا عقاب على من ارتكب الفعل بدافع ضرورة انقاذ نفسه أو أحد ذوي قرباه من ضرر جسيم على حريته أو شرفه تعذر دفعه. 

مادة (259) التقصير في تقديم التقرير الطبي 

كل من أسدى مساعدة بحكم مهنته الطبية في حالات يشير ظاهرها إلى وقوع جريمة مما يجب اتخاذ الإجراءات بشأنها دون التوقف على شكوى الطرف

المتضرر وتأخرأو أهمل في إبلاغ السلطات المختصة يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً. 

ولا يطبق هذا الحكم إذا كان التبليغ يعرض الشخص الذي قدمت له المساعدة إلى أي إجراء جنائي، وكذلك لا تطبق في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة السابقة. 

مادة (260) رفض القيام بما يستوجب قانونا ً 

كل من عينته السلطة القضائية خبيراً أو مترجماً أو حارساً على أشياء محجوزة وحصل بوسائل احتيالية على الإعفاء من واجب الحضور أو من تقديم ما هو

ملزم به بحكم وظيفته يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بغرامة تتراوح بين عشرة جنيهات خمسين جنيهاً. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من أستدعى أمام السلطة القضائية للقيام بإحدى المهام المذكورة ورفض الإدلاء بالبيانات الشخصية عن نفسه أو أداء اليمين المطلوبة أو القيام بما عهد إليه. 

وتطبق الأحكام السابقة على الشخص الذي يستدعى للشهادة أمام السلطة القضائية وعلى كل شخص آخر استدعى لممارسة مهمة قضائية. 

وإذا كان الجاني خبيراً أو مترجماً يترتب على الحكم الحرمان من المهنة أو الحرفة. 

مادة (261) اختلاق الجريمة 

يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنين كل من شكا إلى السلطات المختصة أو أبلغها كذباً بوقوع فعل يعد جريمة قانوناً أو أصطنع آثاره بشكل ٍيمكن معه مباشرة أي إجراء جنائي للوقوف على الحقيقة ولو كانت الشكوى أو التبليغ مجهوله الإمضاء أو تحت اسم مستعار.

مادة (262) الإفتراء 

يعاقب بالحبس كل من اتهم شخصاً بفعل يعتبر جريمة قانوناً مع علمه بأن ذلك الشخص برئ أو اختلق ضده آثار جريمة وكان الاتهام أو الاختلاق بشكلٍ يمكن معه مباشرة أي إجراء جنائي ضد المتهم كذباً إذا حصل الاتهام أو الاختلاق أمام السلطات المختصة، ولو كانت الشكوى أو الدعوى مجهولة الإمضاء أو تحت اسم مستعار. 

وتزاد العقوبة بمقدار لا يجاوز النصف إذا اتهم الشخص بجريمة يعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو السجن الذي يزيد أقصاه على عشر سنوات. 

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات إذا ترتب على الاتهام أو الاختلاق دون غيره حكم بالسجن لمدة تزيد على خمس سنين فإذا حكم بالسجن
المؤبد كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات. 
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا حكم بالإعدام. 

مادة (263) الافتراء على النفس 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين كل من اتهم نفسه كذباً بفعل يعتبر جريمة قانوناً بالتصريح بذلك أمام السلطات المختصة ولو كان الاتهام بكتاب مجهول الإمضاء أو تحت اسم مستعار أو بالاعتراف أمام السلطة القضائية إذا تم ذلك الاتهام بشكل يمكن معه مباشرة أي إجراء جنائي. 
ويعفى من العقاب في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 258. 

مادة (264)الاختلاق أو الافتراء في المخالفات 
إذا تعلق الاختلاق أو الافتراء بفعل يعد مخالفة بمقتضى القانون كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تتجاوز شهراًأو غرامة لا تزيد على عشرة جنيهات. 

مادة (265)اليمين الكاذبة 
من كان طرفا في قضية مدنية وحلف كذباً يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين ويجوز أن تضاف للحبس غرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه. 

مادة (266) شهادة الزور 
كل من أدلى بشهادة أمام القضاء فأخفى الحقيقة أو أنكرها أو غيرها أو سكت عن كل أو بعض ما يعلمه من الوقائع التي سئل عنها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين. 
وإذا نجم عن الفعل حكم بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كانت العقوبة الحبس وإذا صدر حكم بالسجن مدة تزيد على خمس سنوات فالعقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات.
أما إذا ترتب على الشهادة حكم بالسجن المؤبد فالعقوبة السجن. 
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا ترتب على الشهادة حكم بالإعدام. 
مادة (267) كذب الخبير أو المترجم 
كل من عينته السلطة القضائية خبيراً أو مترجماً في قضية مدنية أو تجارية أو جنائية أو إدارية وأدلى عمداً بآراء كاذبة أو ترجمة غير صحيحة أو أكد وقائع لا تتفق مع الحقيقة يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة في المادة 266 الخاصة بشهادة الزور. 
ويترتب على الحكم، علاوة على الحرمان من الوظائف العامة الحرمان من مزاولة المهنة أو الحرفة. 
مادة ( 268 ) النكل والحالات الأخرى المانعة من العقاب 
في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادتين 266 و 267 لا يعاقب الجاني إذا رجع عن الكذب أو أظهر الحقيقة أثناء سير التحقيق الذي قام فيه بمهمته قبل أن ينتهي التحقيق بإصدار قرار يقضي بعدم إقامة الدعوى أو قبل انتهاء المحاكمة أو تأجيلها بسبب الكذب نفسه. 
وإذا وقع الكذب في قضية مدنية أو إدارية فلا يعاقب الكاذب إذا تراجع وأظهر الحقيقة قبل أن يصدر حكم نهائي في الدعوى ولو لم يكن الحكم قطعياً. 
ولا تطبق العقوبة إذا ارتكب الفعل من كان يستوجب قانوناً عدم استخدامه شاهداً أو خبيراً أو مترجماً وكذلك من كان من الواجب إنذاره بأن له الحق في الامتناع عن الإدلاء بالشهادة أو الرأي أو الترجمة. 
وكذلك يعفي من العقاب في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 258. 
مادة ( 269 ) رشوة الشاهد أو الخبير 

كل من قدم عطية نقدية أو قدم أي منفعة أخرى أو وعداً بها إلى شاهد أو خبير أو مترجم ولو كان ذلك قبل اتخاذه تلك الصفة، لحمله على شهادة زور أو الإدلاء برأي غير صحيح أو القيام بترجمة كاذبة ولم تقبل العطية أو المنفعة أو الوعد يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 266 و 267 مع خفضها بمقدار يتراوح بين النصف والثلثين. 

ويطبق نفس الحكم إذا قبلت العطية أو الوعد دون حصول الكذب أو الزور. 

مادة ( 270 ) تسهيل الفرار من العدالة 

كل من ساعد بعد وقوع جناية أو جنحة شخصاً يشتبه في أنه الفاعل أو ساعد شخصاً مقبوضاً عليه أو فاراً من السجن على الاختفاء من تعقب السلطات أو

ضلل التحقيقات الجارية في شأنه بإيوائه أو بإعدام أدلة الجريمة او إخفائها أو بالإدلاء بمعلومات كاذبة أو بأية طريقة أخرى يعاقب بالعقوبات الآتية: 

إذا كانت الجريمة التي وقعت أو قبض عليه فيها أو وضع في السجن من أجلها يعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو بالسجن المؤبد تكون العقوبة الحبس. 

وإذا كانت تلك الجريمة يعاقب عليها بالسجن تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين. 

وفي الأحوال الأخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة، على أن لا تتجاوز العقوبة الحد الأقصى للجريمة نفسها. 

وتطبق أحكام هذه المادة ولو لم يكن الشخص المساعد مسئولاً أو ثبت عدم إقترافه للجريمــة. 

ولا تطبق العقوبة إذا ارتكب الفعل لمساعدة أحد ذوي القربى. 

( مادة 271 ) ملغاة 

( مادة 272 ) تسهيل المخالفات 

إذا ارتكبت الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة في شأن مخالفات يعاقب الجاني بغرامة لا تزيد على جنيهين. 

مادة ( 273 ) إهانة أسرة القضاء 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أخل بمقام أحد رجال القضاء أو هيبته أو سلطته علانية في صدد دعوى. 

ولا تخل أحكام هذه المادة بالأحوال الخاصة بإهانة رجال القضاء في الجلسة. 

مادة ( 274 ) التأثير في سير الدعوى 

يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة في المادة السابقة كل من صدرت عنه علانية أفعال أو نشر محررات أو مطبوعات من شأنها التأثير في القضاة الذين يناط بهم الفصل في دعوى مطروحة أمام أية جهة من جهات القضاء في البلاد أو في رجال القضاء أو النيابة أو غيرهم من الموظفين المكلفين بتحقيق أو التأثير في الشهود الذين قد يطلبون لأداء الشهادة في تلك الدعوى أو في ذلك التحقيق أو أموراً من شأنها منع شخص من الإفضاء بمعلومات لأولى الأمر أو التأثير في الرأي العام لمصلحة طرف الدعوى أو التحقيق أو ضده. 

فإذا كان الفعل بقصد إحداث التأثير المذكور يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين جنيهاً ولا تزيد على مائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 

مادة ( 275 ) خيانة أمانة التوكيل والمشورة الفنية 

يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنين وبغرامة تتراوح بين عشرين ومائة جنيه كل محام أو وكيل قضائي أو مستشار فني لا يخلص في القيام بواجبات مهنته إضراراً بمصالح الفريق الذي يدافع عنه أو يساعده أو يمثله أمام القضاء، أو قدم خدماته لكلا الطرفين المتخاصمين في القضية ذاتها وفي الوقت نفسه ولو تم ذلك عن طريق شخص آخر. 
وتزاد العقوبة بمقدار لا يجاوز الثلث إذا ارتكب الفعل إضراراً بمتهم، وتضاعف إذا ارتكبت إضراراً بمتهم بجناية يعاقب عليها القانون بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو السجن لمدة تزيد على خمس سنوات. 
ويعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً كل محام أو وكيل قضائي أو مستشار يتولى الدفاع في القضية نفسها أو تقديم النصح للطرف الثاني دون موافقة الطرف الأول بعد دفاعه أو مساعدته أو تمثيله للطرف الأول. 
( مادة 276 ) إدعاء الوكيل القضائي بالنفوذ 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً ولا تزيد على مائتي جنيه كل محام أو وكيل قضائي يزعم كذباً أن له نفوذاً لدى القاضي أو عضو النيابة، أو الشهود أو الخبير أو المترجم ويأخذ بناء على ذلك من موكله لنفسه أو لغيره مالاً أو منفعة أخرى أو وعداً بذلك في سبيل ما ادعاه من الحصول على مساعدة أحد المذكورين وكذلك إذا إدعى بلزوم مكافآتهم. 
الفصل الثاني 
الجرائم ضد تدابير السلطة القضائية 
( مادة 277 ) الهرب 
كل من قبض عليه قانوناً فهرب يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة شهور أو بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرين جنيهاً. 
فإذا كان صادراً ضد المتهم أمر بالقبض عليه أو كان محكوماً عليه بالحبس أو بعقوبة أشد يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه. 
وتتعدد العقوبات إذا كان الهرب في إحدى الحالتين السابقتين مصحوباً بالقوة أو بجريمة أخرى. 
( مادة 278 ) خطأ الحارس 
كل من كان مكلفاً بحراسة مقبوض عليه أو بمرافقته أو بنقله وهرب بإهمال منه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً إذا
كان المقبوض عليه الذي هرب محكوماً عليه بعقوبة جناية أو متهماً في جناية. 
وأما في الأحوال الأخرى فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة شهور أو غرامة لا تجاوز عشرين جنيهاً. 
ولا يعاقب الحارس المخطئ إذا مكن من القبض على الهارب أو جعله يسلم نفسه إلى السلطة خلال ثلاثة أشهر من الهرب. 
( مادة 279 ) مساعدة الحارس للمقبوض عليه 
على الهرب أو تسهيله له 
كل من كان مكلفاً بحراسة مقبوض عليه أو بمرافقته أو بنقله وساعده على الهرب أو سهله له أو تغافل عنه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر. 
وإذا كان المقبوض عليه محكوماً عليه بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو كان متهماً بجناية معاقب عليها بإحدى العقوبتين كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات. 
( مادة 280 ) مساعدة الآخرين للمقبوض عليه 
على الهرب أو تسهيله له 
كل من مكن مقبوضاً عليه من الهرب أو ساعده عليه أو سهله له في غير الأحوال السالفة يعاقب طبقاً للأحكام الآتية: 
إذا كان المقبوض عليه محكوماً عليه بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو كان متهماً في جناية معاقب عليها بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات. 
وأما في الأحوال الأخرى فتكون العقوبة الحبس. 
( مادة 281 ) تمرد المقبوض عليهم والمساجين 
إذا تمرد علانية عشرة أو أكثر من المسجونين أو المقبوض عليهم قانوناً مجتمعين أو استعملوا العنف أو حرضوا المقبوض عليهم أو المسجونين الآخرين على التمرد أو إثارة الفتنة بأي وجه عوقبوا بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة إذا رفضوا أو امتنعوا عن إطاعة الإنذار لهم بالعودة إلى النظام. 
وتزاد العقوبة بما لا يجاوز النصف إذا استغلت لارتكاب الفعل ظروف الزمان أو المكان أو الظروف الشخصية بحيث تعرقل المحافظة على النظام أو يحال دونها. 
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات بالنسبة لمن تزعم التمرد أو نظمه أو رأسه.
( مادة 282 ) الإخلال بالعقوبات التبعية 
كل من صدر ضده حكم ترتبت عليه إحدى العقوبات التبعية المنصوص عليها في المواد 33و 35و 37 من هذا القانون وشغل وظيفة أو مارس سلطة أو صلاحية حرمت عليه قانوناً نتيجة للحكم يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً. 
( مادة 283 ) تهيئة التملص من التدابير الوقائية 
المقيدة للحرية وتسهيله 
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سنتين كل من مكن من الهرب شخصاً محكوماً عليه بأحد التدابير الوقائية المقيدة للحرية أو سهل له ذلك أو أخفاه بأية طريقة أو ساعده على التخلص من قبضة السلطات القائمة بالبحث عنه. 
وإذا حصل الفرار نتيجة خطأ من كانت له حراسة المحكوم عليه ولو مؤقتاً بحكم وظيفته يعاقب المخطئ بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً. 

وإذا كان الغرض من الفعل هو الكسب جاز للقاضي أن يضيف إلى العقوبة غرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه. 

( مادة 284 ) إذاعة معلومات تتعلق بإجراء جنائي سري 

يعاقب بالحبس مـدة لا تزيـد على سنة وبغرامة تتراوح بين عشرين ومائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أذاع بطريقة الصحافة أو بأي طريق آخر من طرق العلانية بياناً عن قضية جنائية نظرت سراً أو أذاع محتويات وثائق أو أوراق تتعلق بالتحقيق في قضية يجب أن تبقى سرية قانوناً. 

ولا يطبق هذا الحكم على الوثائق وحيثيات التحقيق التي أدلى بها فيما بعد في مناقشة علنية وبوجه عام لا يطبق على سائر أوراق الإجراءات الجنائية القضائية بعد انقضاء ثلاثين سنة على الفصل فيها أو قبل ذلك إذا أذن وزير العدل بالنشر صراحة. 

ولا يعاقب في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة على مجرد الإعلان عن القضية ولا على نشر الحكم فيها فقط. 

مادة ( 285 ) توسيع تطبيق المادة السابقة 

في غير الدعاوى التي ينطبق عليها حكم المادة السابقة يجوز للمحاكم نظراً لنوع وقائع الدعوى، أن تحظر، في سبيل المحافظة على النظام العام أو الآداب، نشر المرافعات القضائية أو الأحكام كلها أو بعضها بأحد طرق العلانية ومن يخالف ذلك يعاقب بالحبس مـدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لاتقل عن عشرين جنيهاً ولا تزيد على مائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 

( مادة 286 ) إفشاء المداولات السرية والنشر الكاذب 

يعاقب بالعقوبات المذكورة في المادة السابقة كل من نشر بأي طريقة من طرق العلانية المداولات السرية بالمحاكم أو نشر بغير أمانة وبسوء قصد ما جرى في الجلسات العلنية بالمحاكم. 

الفصل الثالث 
استيفاء الحق تحكماًًً 
( مادة 287 ) استيفاء الحق بالذات 
يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه كل من كان بإمكانه الرجوع إلى السلطة القضائية للحصول على حق مزعوم وانتزع ذلك الحق بيده باستعمال العنف ضد الأشياء. 
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة إذا كان الفعل مصحوباً بتهديد الأشخاص أو باستعمال العنف ضدهم. 
فإذا اقترن العنف أو التهديد على الأشخاص بالعنف ضد الأشياء فتطبق العقوبتان المذكورتان في الفقرتين السابقتين. 
ولا تقام الدعوى إلا بناء على طلب الطرف المتضرر. 
مادة ( 288 ) ظروف مشددة 
في الحالات المذكورة في المادة السابقة تزاد العقوبات بمقدار لا يجاوز الثلث: 
1 - إذا ارتكب الفعل بعد اللجوء إلى القضاء وقبل النطق بالحكم. 
2 - أو إذا كان استعمال العنف على الأشخاص أو تهديدهم مصحوباً بالسلاح. 
الباب الرابع 
الجرائم ضد الدين والشعائر الدينية المعترف بها 
والتعدي على حرمة الأموات 
مادة ( 289 ) التعرض لإقامة الشعائر الدينية 
وإهانة المقدسات 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً كل من شوش على إقامة شعائر دينية تؤدى علانية أو على احتفال ديني خاص بها أو عطلها بالعنف أو التهديد. 
ويعاقب بالعقوبات ذاتها كل من خرب أو كسر أو أتلف أو دنس مباني معدة لإقامة شعائر دينية أو أشياء أخرى لها حرمة عند أبناء ملة أو فريق من السكان. 
ادة ( 290 ) التعدي على الأديان 
يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة كل من اعتدى بإحدى طرق العلانية على أحد الأديان التي تؤدى شعائرها علناً، ويقع تحت حكم هذه المادة:
ولاً: طبع أو نشر كتاب مقدس في نظر أهل دين من الأديان التي تؤدى شعائرها إذا حرف عمداً نص هذا الكتاب تحريفاً يغير معناه. 
ثانياً: تقليد احتفال ديني أو شعيرة دينية في مجتمع عام بقصد السخرية أو لتسلية الجمهور. 
مادة ( 291 ) إهانة دين الدولة 
كل من اعتدى علانية على الدين الإسلامي الذي هو دين الدولة الرسمي بموجب دستور ليبيا أوفاه بألفاظ لا تليق بالذات الإلهية أو الرسول أو الأنبياء يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز السنتين. 
مادة ( 292 ) إهانة الجثث وتدنيس القبور 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً كل من انتهك حرمة القبور أو الجبابين أو دنسها أو أخل بنظام الجنازة. 
مادة ( 293 ) إتلاف الجثث وإعدامها وإختلاسها 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة كل من مثل بجثمان أو أعدمه أو أتلف جزءاً منه أو شتت رفاته. 
مادة ( 294 ) إخفاء الجثث 
يعاقب بالحبس كل من أخفى جثة أو جزءاً منها أو أخفى رفاتها أو دفنها بغير إخبار الجهة المختصة وجعل إجراء بحث أو تحقيق بشأنها. 
مادة ( 295 ) تشريح الجثث 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً أو بالعقوبتين معاً كل من أقدم لغرض علمي أو تعليمي في الحالات التي لا يسمح بها القانون على أخذ جثة أو تشريحها أو على استعمالها بأي وجه آخر. 
الباب الخامس 
الجرائم ضد السلامة العامة 
الفصل الأول 
جرائم العنف التـي تكون خطراًً عاماً 
مادة ( 296 ) القتل جزافاً 
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات كل من قام بقصد القتل بأفعال من شأنها تعريض السلامة العامة للخطر دون حالة الاعتداء على سلامة الدولة. 
وإذا نتج عن الفعل موت شخص أو أكثر كانت العقوبة الإعدام. 
وإذا نتج عن الفعل أذى لشخص أو أكثر تطبق الأحكام الخاصة بتعدد الجرائم. 
مادة ( 297 ) الحريق 
كل من وضع النار عمداً في ملك الغير يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد عن سبع سنوات. 
ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنين كل من وضع النار في ملكه إذا ترتب على الفعل حرق ملك الغير أو تعريض السلامة العامة للخطر. 
مادة ( 298 ) الكوارث 
كل من عرض السلامة العامة للخطر بإحداث فيضان أو غور أو غريق أو إغراق سفينة أو أية عائمة أخرى أو بإسقاط طائرة أو بوقوع حادثة للسكك الحديدية أو انهيار بناء أو حدوث أية كارثة أخرى يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى عشر. 
وفي حالة إحداث غرق أو إغراق سفينة أو إسقاط طائرة أو إيقاع حادثة بالسكك الحديدية تزاد عقوبة السجن إذا اقترن الفعل بتخريب المصابيح أو العلامات
الأخرى أو بإزالتها أو إخفائها أو باستعمال علامات مضللة أو أية وسيلة أخرى من وسائل التضليل. 
مادة ( 299 ) الكوارث والأخطار الناجمة 
عن أحداث ضرر 
1 - يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر كل من أضرم النار في ملكه لمجرد الإضرار بملك الغير إذا نتج عن فعله تعريض ملك الغير لخطر حريق أو كارثة. 
2 - وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على كل من أتلف أو أعطب إحدى المنشآت المعدة لجمع المياه أو تصريفها أو ما يقام لدرء خطر المياه وغور الأرض أو صيرها غير صالحة كل ذلك إذا ارتكب الفعل بنية الإضرار وترتب عليه خطر كارثة. 
3 - فإذا نجـم عن الفعل المنصوص عليه في إحـدى الفقرتين السـابقتين حريق أو كارثة أخرى كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات. 
مادة ( 300 ) ظروف مشددة 
تزاد العقوبات المقررة في المادتين 297 و 299 بمقدار لا يجاوز النصف إذا ارتكب الفعل على إحدى المباني أو المنشآت الآتية: 
1 - المباني العمومية أو المعدة للاستعمال العام أو للعبادة أو النصب التذكارية أو المقابر أو ملحقاتها أو الغابات أو الأحراش. 
2 - الأبنية المسكونة أو المعدة للسكنى أو المعامل أو ساحات العمل أو المحـاجر أو المناجم أو الترع أو منشآت توزيع المياه أو ما إلى ذلك مما يعد لجمع المياه، أو تصريفها. 
3 - السفن أو العائمات الأخرى أو الطائرات. 
4 - محطات السكك الحديدية أو مواني السفن أو مهابط الطائرات أو المخازن العامة مستودعات البضائع أو الغلال أو أكـوام أو مستودعات المفرقعات أو المواد المحرقة أو الوقود. 
مادة ( 301 ) الاعتداء على السلامة العامة 
مع مراعاة أحكام المواد السابقة يعاقب بالسجن من سنة إلى خمس سنوات كل من عرض للخطر سلامة وسائل النقل العـامة أو أربك المواصلات أو سبب انقطـاعها أو عرقلها أو ارتكب فعلاً ضد صيـانة المنشآت أو الوسـائل الأخـرى المعدة للإنتاج أو توزيع الطاقة الكهربائية أو غاز الإنارة أو الصناعة، إذا نجم عن الفعل خطر على السلامة العامة. 
وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من قام بعمل يرمي لهدم بناء أو جزء منه أو لوقوع كارثة أخرى إذا نجم عن الفعل خطر على السلامة العامة. 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين كل من ألقى أجساماً صلبة أو قذائف على مركبات معدة للنقل العام في أثناء سيرها. 
وفي القانون الجنائي تشمل عبارة (( وسائل النقل )) الوسائل البرية والبحرية والجوية، كما تشمل لفظة (( مواصلات )) التليفون والبرق واللاسلكي والتلفزيون والرادار. 
مادة ( 302 ) عدم تمكين الدفاع عن السلامة العامة 
يعاقب بالسجن من ثـلاث سنوات إلى سبـع سنوات كل من اختلس أو أخفى أو أتلف، عند حدوث حريق أو كارثة، وسائل معدة لإطفاء الحريق أو وسيلة من وسائل الوقاية ضد الكوارث أو الإنقاد أو النجدة. 
وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على كل من عطل أو حال بأية طريقة كانت دون إطفاء الحرائق أو تقديم المساعدة أو الوقاية. 
مادة ( 303 ) إزالة الوسائل المعدة للوقاية ضد 
إصابات العمل 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر كل من قصر عمداً في وضع الوسائل أو الأجهزة أو العلامات المعدة للحيلولة دون وقوع كوارث العمل أو إصاباته، ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من أزال تلك الوسائل أو الأجهزة أو العلامات أو أتلفها. 
وإذا نجم عن الفعل كارثة أو إصابة كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات. 
مادة ( 304 ) نقل المفرقعات وما يشبهها خلسة 
يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على مائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من نقل مفرقعات أو مواد قابلة للإلتهاب في قطارات السكك الحديدية أو مركبات أخرى معدة لنقل الركاب مخالفاً في ذلك اللوائح الخاصة بالنقل. 
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة الموظف المختص الذي أعطى الإذن مخالفاً اللوائح. 
الفصل الثاني 
جرائم الغش التـي يترتب عليها خطر عام 
مادة ( 305 ) الوباء 
كل من سبب وقوع وباء بنشر الجراثيم الضارة يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات. 
وإذا نتج عن الفعل موت شخص واحد تكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد، أما إذا مات أكثر من شخص فالعقوبة الإعدام. 
مادة ( 306 ) تسميم المياه أو المواد الغذائية 
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات كل من سمم مياهاً أو مواد غذائية قبل توزيعها أو بلوغها المستهلك. 
وإذا نجم عن الفعل موت شخص واحد تكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد وإذا مات أكثر من شخص واحد فالعقوبة الإعدام. 
مادة ( 307 ) غش المستهلكات وتقليدها 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين كل من أفسد أو غش أو قلد مياهاً أو مواد غذائية أو غيرها مما هو معد للاستهلاك العام قبل سحبها أو توزيعها أو الإتجار بها فصيرها خطرة على الصحة العامة. 
وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا وقع الغش أو التقليد على مواد طبية. 
مادة ( 308 ) الإتجار بالمواد المسممة أو المغشوشة أو المقلدة 
يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 306 و 307 كـل من حاز للتجارة أو عرض للبيع أو وزع للاستهـلاك مياهاً أو مواد أو أشياء أخـرى كان قد سممها أو غشها أو قلدها غيره بحيث أصبحت خطرة على الصحة العامة مع علمه بذلك وذلك إذا لم يكن شريكاً في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين المذكورتين. 
مادة ( 309 ) الإتجار بأغذية أو أدوية فاسدة 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين كل من حاز للتجارة أو عرض للبيع أو وزع للاستهلاك أو أعطى مواد غذائية خطرة على الصحة العامة دون أن تكـون مقلدة أو مغشوشة مع علمه بذلك. 
وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا كان محل الجريمة أدوية فاسدة أو معيبة. 
مادة ( 310 ) إعطاء أدوية بطريقة خطرة على 
السلامة العامة 
يعاقب بالحبس كل متجر بالمـواد الطبية بترخيص أو بدونه إذا أعطـاها بشكل أو وصفة أو كمية لا تتفق مع توصيات الطبيب أو تختلف عن المعلن عنه أو المتفق عليه. 
مادة ( 311 )( ) 
مادة ( 312 )( ) 
الفصل الثالث 
الجرائم الخطئية التـي ينجم عنها خطر مشترك 
مادة ( 313 ) الكارثة الناجمة عن خطأ 

كل من تسبب خطأ في حريق أو كارثة مما نص عليه في الفصل الأول من هذا الباب يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين. 
وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا كانت الكارثة غرقاً أو لحقت بإحدى وسائل نقل الركاب كالسكك الحديدية والسفن والطائرات. 
مادة ( 314 ) الشروع في إيقاع كارثة عن خطأ 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة كل من تسبب خطأ في وقوع خطر أو كارثة مما نص عليه في الفصل الأول من هذا الباب أو تغاضى عن خطر قائم. 
مادة ( 315 ) التقصير في اتخاذ وسائل الحيطة ضد 
الكوارث أو إصابات العمل 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بغرامة تتراوح بين ثلاثين ومائة جنيه كل من قصر عن خطأ في وضع أجهزة الإطفاء أو الإنقاد أو النجدة ضد الكوارث أو إصابات العمل أو الوسائل الأخرى المعدة لذلك في موضعها أو أزالها أو صيرها غير صالحة للاستعمال. 
مادة ( 316 ) الجرائم الخطئية ضد الصحة العامة 
إذا ارتكبت خطأ إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد من 305 إلى 310 يستبدل بعقوبة الإعدام الحبس لمدة أقصاها خمس سنوات، وبعقوبة السجن المؤبد الحبس، وبعقوبة السجن لمدة أقصاها سنتان، وبعقوبة الحبس الحبس لمدة لا تزيد على سنة أو الغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً. 
الباب السادس 
الجرائم ضد الأمن العام 
مادة ( 317 ) التحريض على الإجرام 
كل من حرض علانية على ارتكاب جريمة أو أكثر دون أن ينتج عن تحريضه أثر يعاقب بالعقوبات الآتية:
1 - بالحبس إذا كان التحريض على ارتكاب جنايات. 
2 - بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بغرامة تتراوح بين عشرة جنيهات وثلاثين جنيهاً إذا كان التحريض على ارتكاب جنح أو مخالفات. 
وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا كان التحريض على ارتكـاب جنحة أو أكثر مع مخالفة أو أكثــر. 
مادة ( 318 ) إثارة الفتنة بين الطوائف 

كل من حرض علانية على بغض طائفة أو طوائف من الناس أو الإزدراء بها من شأنه أن يخل بالأمن العام يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة تتراوح بين عشرين جنيهاً ومائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
مادة ( 319 ) التحريض على عصيان القوانين 
يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة كل من حرض غيره علانية على عصيان القوانين أو زين له أمراً يعد جناية أو جنحة قانوناً. 

مادة ( 320 ) افتتاح تبرعات لمساعدة جان في دفع الغرامات 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من فتح علانية اكتتاباً أو أعلن عنه بقصد مساعدة الجاني في أداء الغرامات المحكوم بها قضائياً في جناية أو جنحة، وكذلك من أعلن قيامه أو قيام آخر بالمساعدة المشار إليها أو بعضها أو أظهر عزمه على ذلك. 

مادة ( 321 ) عصابات الإجرام 

إذا كون ثلاثة أشخاص أو أكثر عصابة لارتكاب عدة جنايات أو جنح عوقب كل مشترك فيها بالسجن لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات إذا كان الغرض ارتكاب جنايات، وبالحبس إذا كان الغرض ارتكاب جنح. 

ويعاقب من رأس العصابة أو شكلها أو نظمها بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات إذا كان الغرض ارتكاب جنايات وبالسجن مدة تتراوح بين سنتين وخمس سنوات إذا كان الغرض ارتكاب جنح. 

وتزاد العقوبة بمقدار لا يجاوز النصف إذا أغار أعضاء العصابة بالسلاح على الأرياف أو الطرق العامة. 

ويعفى من العقوبة كل من بادر من الأعضاء إلى إبلاغ السلطات العامة عن العصابة وعن شخصية أعضائها الآخرين أو تسبب في حلها على أي وجه قبل اقتراف أية جريمة من الجرائم التي شكلت العصابة من أجلها وقبل الشروع في الإجراءات الجنائية ضدها. 

ولا يعفى الرؤساء والمؤسسون إلا إذا تسببوا في حلها. 

مادة ( 322 ) مساعدة أفراد العصابات 

كل من آوى أو مون أحد المشتركين في عصابة إجرام يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين إذا لم يكن قد اشترك في الجريمة أو سهلها. 

ولا عقاب على من قام بتلك الأفعال في صالح أحد ذوي قرباه. 

مادة ( 323 ) أعمال التخريب والنهب 

كل من ارتكب فعلاً من أفعال التخريب أو السلب أو النهب يعاقب بالسجن إذا وقع الفعل لغرض غير الاعتداء على سلامة الدولة. 

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات إذا وقع الفعل على أسلحة أو ذخائر أو مؤن موجودة في مكان بيع أو ايداع. 

مادة ( 324 ) إدخال الرعب في قلوب الناس 

كل من هـدد بارتكاب جرائم ضد السـلامة العامة أو بارتكاب أفعـال التخريب أو السلب أو النهب وأدخل الرعب في قلوب الناس يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على

سنتين. 

مادة ( 325 ) إدخال الرعب في قلوب الناس 

باستعمال المفرقعات 

كل من فجر قنابل أو مواد مفرقعة أو أجهزة من هذا القبيل لإدخال الرعب في قلوب الناس أو لإثارة الإضطراب أو الفوضى يعاقب بالحبس إذا لم يكوِّن فعل جريمة أخطر. 

الباب السابع 

الجرائم المخلة بالثقة العامة 

الفصل الأول 

تزييف النقود والطوابع 

مادة ( 326 ) تزييف النقود وإدخال النقد المزيف وصرفه 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف جنيه كل من قلد النقود الوطنية أو الأجنبية المتداولة قانوناً أو عرفاً في البلاد أو غير

النقود الصحيحة بأي وجه بأن زاد من قيمتها الظاهرية أو أنقص من قيمتها الجوهرية أو أدخل إلى ليبيا نقداً مزيفاً بإحدى الطرق المذكورة أو صرفه فيها أو عمل على تداوله. 

ويعد في حكم النقد في القانون الجنائي أوراق العملة المتداولة والسندات العامة المعتمدة لحاملها وقصاصاتها والأوراق المالية المتداولة قانوناً أو عرفاً باعتبارها نقدا، والصادرة عن مؤسسات مخول لها إصدارها. 

مادة ( 327 ) صرف النقد المزيف المستلم بنية حسنة 

من تسلم بحسن نية نقداً مقلداً أو مزيفاً وصرفه أو تعامل به بعد علمه بعيبه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تزيد على ستة أمثال النقد الذي صرفه أو تعامل به. 

مادة ( 328 ) تزييف الطوابع وتداولها 

تطبق أحكام المادتـين السابقتـين على الطوابع إذا ارتكب بشأنها الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المادتـين المذكورتين على أن تخفض العقوبة بمقدار النصف. 

ويعد من الطوابع في القانون الجنائي الأوراق التي تحمل دمغة رسمية وطوابع الدمغة وطوابع البريد وغير ذلك مما أعطاه القانون قوة مماثلة. 

مادة ( 329 ) تقليد العلامات الشفافة في الأوراق الرسمية 

و صنع معدات التزييف و اقتناؤها أو حيازتها 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات و بالغرامة مابين خمسين و مائة و خمسين جنيهاً، إذا لم يكون الفعل جريمة أخطر،كل من قلد العلامات الشفافة المستعملة في صنع أوراق السندات العامة أو الطوابع أو حصل على مثل هذا الورق المقلد أو حازه أو تصرف فيه. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على كل من صنع المعدات التي تستعمل فقط لتقليد النقود أوتزوير الطوابع أو الأوراق التي تتخللها العلامات الشفافة أو حازها أو حصل عليها أو تصرف فيها. 

مادة ( 330 ) تزوير الشارات الخاصة بالخدمات العامة 

كل من زور أو زيف تذاكر أو بطاقات أو شارات خاصة تسمح لحاملها بالعمل في إحدى الخدمات العامة أو الاستفادة بالخدمات التي تعد من مرافق النقل العام أو غيرها من المرافق العامة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنتين و بغرامة تتراوح بين عشرين جنيهاً و مائة جنيه. 

مادة ( 331 ) استعمال الشارات المزيفة المتعلقة 

بإحدى الخدمات العامة 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على أربعة أشهر أو بغرامة تتراوح بين خمسة جنيهات وعشرين جنيهاً كل من استعمل التذاكر أو البطاقات أو الشارات الخاصة المذكورة في المادة السابقة مع علمه بذلك دون أن يشترك في تزويرها أو تزييفها. 

وإذا كان من استعمل التذاكر أو البطاقات أو الشارات المذكورة قد حصل عليها بحسن نية كانت العقوبة غرامة لا تزيد على عشرة جنيهات. 

مادة ( 332 ) تزييف أو شطب التأشيرات الموضوعة على 

الطوابع أو التذاكر بقصد إعادة استعمالها 

كل من شطب بأي شكل أو أزال الأمارات الموضوعة على الطوابع أو الشارات المذكورة في المادة 330 للدلالة على سبق استعمالها عوقب بالحبس مدة لا

تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بغرامة تتراوح بين عشرة جنيهات وثلاثين جنيهاً وذلك إذا استعملها أو ترك غيره يستعملها. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على كل من استعمل الطوابع أو الشارات المزيفة دون أن يشترك في تزييفها. 

وإذا استلمت هذه الأشياء بحسن نية واستعملت عمداً تكون العقوبة غرامة لا تزيد على عشرة جنيهات. 

مادة ( 333 ) الإعفاء من العقوبة 

لا يعاقب من ارتكب أحد الأفعال المذكورة في المواد السابقة إذا حال، قبل علم السلطات، دون تقليد الأشياء المذكورة في تلك المواد أو دون تزييفها أو صنعها

أو تداولها. 

الفصل الثاني 

تزييف الأختام والعلامات وما ماثلها 

مادة ( 334 ) تقليد الأختام العامة والأدوات المستعملة 

في التصديق 

كل من قلد أو غير خاتم الدولة أو الولاية المعد لختم أوراق الحكومة أو قلد أو غير الأختام والعلامات الرسمية التي تستعملها المؤسسات أو المصالح العامة للتصديق أو لإثبات الصفـة الرسمية أو استعمل تلك الأختام أو العلامات المقلدة أو المغيرة دون أن 

يشترك في تقليدها أو تغييرها مع علمه بذلك يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على ست سنوات إذا تناول فعله خاتم الدولة أو الولاية وفي الحالات الأخرى تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات. 

مادة ( 335 ) استعمال الأختام والعلامات العامة 

دون حق 

يعاقب بالحبس كل من حصل بغير حق على الأختام والمياسم الصحيحة التي تستعملها الدولة أو الإدارة أو السلطات العامة لإثبات الصفة الرسمية أو استعملها إضراراً بالغير أو لمصلحته أو لمصلحة غيره. 

مادة ( 336 ) الحالات الأخرى لتزييف الأختام 

أو المياسم واستعمالها 

يعاقب بالحبس كل من قلد أختاماً أو دمغات أو علامات لأية سلطة كانت عدا ماذكر في المادة السابقة أو أية شركة مأذونة من قبل الحكومة أو إحدى البيوت

التجارية وكذلك من استعمل شيئاً من الأشياء المذكورة مع علمه بتقليدها. 

مادة ( 337 ) استعمال أختام الشركات أو البيوت 

التجارية دون حق 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين كل من حصل بغير حق على الأختام أو التمغات أو العلامات الصحيحة التي تخص السلطات أو الشركات أو البيوت التجارية المذكورة في المادة السابقة واستعملها استعمالاً مضراً بمصالح أربابها الشرعيين. 

مادة ( 338 ) تقليد العلامات الفارقة وبراءات الاختراع 

كل من قلد أو زور العلامات أو الأمارات المميزة لإنتاج فكري أو منتجات صناعية وطنية كانت أو أجنبية يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة التي تتراوح بين عشرة جنيهات وعشرين جنيهاً. 

تنزل العقوبة ذاتها بكل من قلد أو زور براءات الاختراع أو الرسوم أو النماذج الصناعية وطنية كانت أو أجنبية. 

لا تطبق الأحكام السابقة إلا مع مراعاة القوانين المحلية والاتفاقات الدولية المتعلقة بحماية الملكية الفنية أو الصناعية. 

مادة ( 339 ) استعمال العلامات وبراءات الاختراع المزورة 

أو السلع التي تحمل هذه العلامات 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن سنتين وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائة جنيه كل من استعمل ما قلد أو زور من العلامات أو الأمارات المميزة لإنتاج فكري أو

منتجات صناعية وطنية كانت أو أجنبية دون أن يشترك في تقليدها أو تزويرها. وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من أدخل إلى البلاد تلك العلامات أو الأمارات المقلدة أو المزورة بقصد الإتجار بها أو استلمها للبيع أو عرضها للغرض ذاته أو عمل بأي شكل آخر على تداول النتاج الفكري أو الصناعي وهو يحمل تلك العلامات أو الأمارات المقلدة أو المزورة. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من استعمل البراءات أو الرسوم أو النماذج الصناعية المقلدة أو المزورة وطنية كانت أو أجنبية. وتراعى بخصوص هذه المادة أحكام الفقرة الثالثة من المادة السابقة. 

مادة ( 340 ) عقوبة تبعية 

يجب نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة في الجنح المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين. 

الفصل الثالث 

تزويــر الوثــائـق 

مادة ( 341 ) تزوير الموظف العمومي للأوراق العامة 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات كل موظف عمومي يضع أثناء ممارسته لمهامه وثيقة مزورة في كليتها أو جزء منها أو يزور وثيقة صحيحة. 

مادة ( 342 ) تزوير الموظف العمومي لفحوى 

الوثائق العمومية 

يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة كل موظف عمومي يقرر كذباً صحة وثيقة مما يدخل تسليمه أو تحريره أو مراقبته ضمن اختصاصه، أو يثبت بيانات لم يدل إليه بها أو أغفل ذكر بيانات أدلى بها إليه أو يحرفها أو يقرر كذباً بأي وجه من الوجوه وقائع تعتمد الوثيقة على صحتها. 

مادة ( 343 ) تزوير شهادات القائمين بالخدمات 

العامة الضرورية 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه كل من حرر شهادة وصرح فيها كذباً بوقائع تعتمد الوثيقة عليها في صحتها أثناء ممارسته لمهنة طبية أو قانونية أو لإحدى الخدمات العمومية الضرورية. 

وإذا ارتكب الفعل بقصد الكسب غير المشروع كانت العقوبة الحبس والغرامة معاً. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على كل من حمل أحد الأشخاص المذكورين على التزوير أو استعمل الشهادة المزورة مع علمه بأنها كاذبة. 

مادة ( 344 ) تزوير الشخص العادي للشهادة العمومية 

إذا ارتكب الفعل المنصوص عليه قي المادة 341 أحد الأفراد العاديين أو الموظف العمومي خارج مهامه الرسمية، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس

سنوات. 

مادة ( 345 ) الإدلاء ببيانات كاذبة في الوثائق العمومية 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين كل من أدلى لموظف عمومي ببيانات كاذبة بخصوص إجراء عمومي يعتمد على صحة تلك البيانات. 

ولا تقل العقوبة على ثلاثة أشهر إذا تعلق الكذب بالبيانات الشخصية. 

مادة ( 346 ) تزوير الأوراق العرفية 

كل من حرر ورقة عرفية مزورة كلياً أو جزئياً أو حرف ورقة عرفية صحيحة أو سمح بتحريرها مزورة أو بتحريفها وكان قصده تحقيق منفعة لنفسه أو

للغير أو إلحاق ضرر بآخرين، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر إذا استعملها هو أو سمح للغير باستعمالها. 

وتعد في حكم التحريف أيضاً الإضافات المزورة على ورقة عرفية صحيحة بعد تحريرها نهائياً. 

مادة ( 347 ) استعمال الوثائق المزورة 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كل من استعمل وثيقة رسمية مزورة دون أن يشترك في تزويرها مع علمه بذلك. 

وتطبق عقوبة الحبس على كل من استعمل وثيقة عرفية مزورة مع علمه بذلك دون أن يشترك في تزويرها إذا كان القصد من استعمالها تحقيق منفعة لنفسه أو

للغير أو إلحاق ضرر بآخرين. 

مادة ( 348 ) إهلاك الوثائق الصحيحة أو إتلافها أو إخفاؤها 

كل من أعدم أو أتلف أو أخفى وثيقة صحيحة رسمية يعاقب بالسجن الذي لا تزيد مدته على خمس سنوات. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا تعلق الفعل بأوراق عرفية وتوفر الغرض المبين في المادة السـابقـة. 

مادة ( 349 ) تزوير السجلات والتبليغات 

كل من كان ملزماً قانوناً بمسك سجلات خاضعة لتفتيش سلطات الأمن العام أو كان ملزماً بتقديم بيانات لتلك السلطات عن نشاطه الصناعي أو التجاري أو

المهني وأثبت في السجلات أو البيانات أقوالاً كاذبة أو سمح بإثبات تلك الأقوال الكاذبة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه. 

مادة ( 350 ) تزوير جوازات السفر ( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات كل من زور جواز سفر أو تذكرة مرور أو إذناً بالمرور وما إليها أو استعمل شيئاً من ذلك دون أن يشترك في تزويره مع علمه بذلك. وإذا كان المزور موظفاً عمومياً طبقت في شأنه الأحكام الخاصة بالموظفين العمومين. 

مادة ( 351 ) تزوير الأوراق العرفية الموقعة على بياض 

كل من ائتمن على ورقة موقعة على بياض فأساء استعمالها بأن كتب عليها أو سمح بأن تكتب عليها وثيقة عرفية منشئة لآثار قانونية تختلف عما كان ملزماً بتعبئته أو مأذوناً له في كتابته، يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنين إذا استعملها هو أو سمح للغير باستعمالها وكان غرضه من ذلك تحقيق منفعة لنفسه أو للغير أو إلحاق ضرر بآخرين. 

وتعد موقعة على بياض كل ورقة يترك فيها صاحب التوقيع فراغاً يراد ملؤه. 

مادة ( 352 ) تزوير الأوراق الرسمية الموقعة على بياض 

تنزل العقوبة المقررة في المادة 341 بالموظف العمومي الذي في حيازته بحكم وظيفته ورقة ممضاة على بياض، وكان مفروضاً عليه أو جائزاً له تعبئتها، فأساء استعمالها بأن كتب عليها ورقة رسمية تخالف ما كان مفروضاً عليه أو جائزاً له كتابته، أو سمح بذلك. 

مادة ( 353 ) حالات التزوير الأخرى في الأوراق 

الموقعة على بياض 

تطبق بشأن تزوير الأوراق الموقعة على بياض في الحالات التي لم ينص عليها في المادتين السابقتين الأحكام الخاصة بالتزوير المادي في الأوراق الرسمية أو الأوراق العرفية. 

الفصل الرابع 

انتحال الصفات وتزوير البيانات الشخصية 

مادة ( 354 ) انتحال الألقاب والرتب 

كل من لبس علانية دون حق كسوة أو شارة مميزة لرتبة أو وظيفة عمومية أو هيئة سياسية أو إدارية أو قضائية أو للدلالة على مهنة تتطلب مزاولتها إذناً خاصاً من الدولة أو لبس علانية وبدون حق أزياء رجال الدين، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من ينتحل مكانة أو درجة علمية أو لقباً أو وساماً من ألقاب الشرف أو أوسمته أو شارة من شاراته أو صفة من الصفات الملازمة لإحدى المناصب أو الوظائف أو المهن المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها أيضاً على كل من تقلد علانية بغير تخويل قانوني وساماً أجنبياً أو انتحل لنفسه لقب شرف أجنبي أو رتبة أجنبية. 

وتقتضي الإدانة نشر الحكم. 

مادة ( 355 ) انتحال الشخصية 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة كل من ضلل الغير بانتحال شخصية أخرى لتحقيق منفعة لنفسه أو للغير أو لإلحاق ضرر بآخرين، أو انتحل لنفسه أو لغيره اسماً مزوراً أو صفة كاذبة أو انتحل صفة تترتب عليها آثار قانونية، كل هذا ما لم يكون الفعل جريمة أشد ضد الثقة العامة. 

مادة ( 356 ) البيانات الكاذبة عن الهوية أمام موظف عمومي 

يعاقب بالحبس كل من قرر أو أدلى بصدد إجراء عمومي أمام موظف عمومي ببيانات كاذبة عن هويته أو أحواله أو صفاته الشخصية أو هوية غيره أو أحواله أو صفاته الشخصية. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على كل من يرتكب الفعل بالإدلاء ببيان يراد إثباته في ورقة رسمية. 

ويجب أن لا تقل العقوبة عن سنة في الأحوال التالية: 

1 - إذا تعلقت البيانات بإجراءات الأحوال الشخصية. 

2 - إذا أدلى متهم بتلك البيانات الكاذبة أمام السلطات القضائية أو إذا نجم عن البيانات الكاذبة تسجيل حكم جنائي باسم مزور في سجل السوابق الجنائية. 

مادة ( 357 ) البيانات الكاذبة عن الهوية أو 

الصفات الشخصية عند الاستجواب 

مع مراعاة أحكام المواد السابقة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً كل من أدلى لموظف عمومي ببيانات كاذبة عن هويته أو أحواله الشخصية أو صفاته أو عن هوية غيره أو أحواله الشخصية أو صفاته إذا استجوب عنها وكان الاستجواب أثناء قيام الموظف العمومي بمهام عمله. 

الباب الثامن 

الجرائم ضد الاقتصاد العام والصناعة 

والتجارة وحرية العمل 

الفصل الأول 

الجرائم ضد الاقتصاد العام 

مادة ( 358 ) التلاعب بالأسعار ( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على ست سنوات كل من نشر أو أذاع أخباراً كاذبة من شأنها إثارة الاضطراب في الأسواق المحلية، أو بالغ فيها أو لجأ لطرق مختلفة أخرى تؤدي إلى ارتفاع أو هبوط أسعار البضائع أو العقارات أو الأوراق أو السندات المالية المتداولة في الأسواق وكان غرضه من ذلك إحداث اضطراب في سير المعاملات التجارية والمالية في الأسواق المحلية. 

وتضاعف العقوبة إذا ارتكب الفعل وطني لخدمة مصالح أجنبية ونجم عن العمل نقصان في قيمة النقد الوطني أو في قيمة السندات العامة أو إذا ترتب على الفعل

ارتفاع في سعر البضائع ذات الاستهلاك العام أو التي تستهلك على نطاق واسع. 

مادة ( 359 ) الاعتداء على حرية العمل ( ) 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة دينار ولا تجاوز خمسمائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من استعمل القوة أو العنف أو الإرهاب أو التهديد أو التدابير غير المشروعة بقصد إرغام الغير على الامتناع عن العمل أو إرغام رب العمل على استخدام شخص ما أو منعه من ذلك، وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها إذا كان القصد منع أي شخص من الاشتراك في أية نقابة. 

ويطبق حكم هذه المادة وإن استعملت القوة أو العنف أو الإرهاب أو التدابير غير المشروعة مع زوج الشخص أو مع أولاده. 

وتعد من التدابير غير المشروعة الأفعال الآتية على الأخص: 

أولاً: منع الشخص المقصود من مزاولة عمله بإخفاء أدواته أو ملابسه أو أي شيء آخر مما يستعمله أو بأية طريقة أخرى. 

ثانياً: تتبعه بطريقة مستمرة في غدوه ورواحه. 

ثالثاً: الوقوف موقف التهديد بالقرب من منزله أو بالقرب من أي مكان آخر يقطنه أو يشتغل فيه. 

مادة ( 360 ) تعطيل الإنتاج الزراعي أو الصناعي ( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى خمس سنوات من كان غرضه الأوحد منع سير العمل العادي أو عرقلته وقام في سبيل ذلك بدخول أو احتلال منشآت

زراعية أو صناعية تخص أحد الأشخاص أو تصرف بأي وجه كان وللغرض المذكور بالآلات أو المعدات أو الأدوات أو وسائل النقل المخصصة للزراعة أو الإنتاج الصناعي. 

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات إذا ترتب على الفعل إلحاق ضرر بالمنشآت الزراعية أو الصناعية أو الأشياء المذكورة في الفقرات السابقة. 

وتضاعف العقوبة بالنسبة إلى المحرض على تلك الأفعال أو المنظم لها. 

مادة ( 361 ) إعدام المواد الأولية والمنتجات( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن ألف دينار ولا تجاوز ألفي دينار كل من تسبب بإلحاق ضرر جسيم بالإنتاج الوطني أو نقص واضح في البضائع ذات

الاستهلاك العام أو التي تستهلك على نطاق واسع بإعدام مواد أولية أو منتجات زراعية أو صناعية. 

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن ست سنوات وغرامة لا تقل عن ألفي دينار ولا تجاوز خمسة آلاف دينار إذا كان الفعل ذا خطورة خاصة. 

مادة ( 362 ) نشر أمراض النبات أو الحيوان ( ) 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات كل من تسبب في انتشار مرض من أمراض النبات أو الحيوان الخطرة على الاقتصاد أو على الثروة الحيوانية الوطنية. 

إذا ترتب انتشار الآفة على خطأ، كانت العقوبة الحبس أو الغرامة التي تتراوح بين مائة وخمسمائة دينار. 

الفصل الثاني 

الجرائم ضد الصناعة والتجارة 

مادة ( 363 ) التعرض لحرية الصناعة أو التجارة ( ) 

كل من استعمل العنف ضد الأشياء أو احتال لمنع ممارسة صناعة أو تجارة أو تعرض لذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة وبغرامة لاتزيد على ألف دينار

أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 

( مادة 364 ) الغش في مزاولة التجارة ( ) 

كل تاجر أو صاحب محل مفتوح للجمهور سلم للمشتري منقولاً ملكاً للغير أو منقولاً يختلف من حيث أصله أو مصدره أو وصفه أو كميته عن ذلك الذي أعلن عنه أو تم الاتفاق عليه، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن ستة أشهر وبغرامة لاتقل عن مائة دينار ولاتجاوز ألف دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 

وإذا وقع الفعل على أشياء ثمينة كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة والغرامة التي لاتقل عن مائتي دينار ولاتجاوز ألفي دينار. 

( مادة 365 ) الغش ضد الصناعات الوطنية ( ) 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة دينار ولا تجاوز ألف دينار كل من عرض للبيع أو عمل بأي طريقة أخرى على ترويج

منتجات صناعية في الأسواق الوطنية أو الأجنبية باسمأء أو علامات أو أمارات مميزة مقلدة أو محرفة فتسبب بذلك في إلحاق ضرر بالصناعة الوطنية. 

مادة ( 366 ) بيع منتجات صناعية بسمات كاذبة( ) 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من عرض للبيع أو عمل بأي طريق آخر على

تداول إنتاج فكري أو منتجات صناعية، وطنية كانت أو أجنبية بأسماء أو علامات أو أمارات مميزة من شأنها تضليل المشتري فيما يتعلق بأصلها أو مصدرها أو نوعها. 

مادة ( 367 ) نشر الحكم ( ) 

يجب نشر الحكم عند الإدانة في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 358 و364 و 365 و 366. 

الكتاب الثالث 

الجرائم ضد آحاد الناس 

الباب الأول 

الجرائم ضد الأفراد 

الفصل الأول 

الجرائم ضد حياة الفرد أو سلامته 

مادة ( 368 ) القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار 

كل من قتل نفساً عمداً مع سبق الإصرار على ذلك أو الترصد يعاقب بالإعدام. 

مادة ( 369 ) الإصرار السابق 

الإصرار السابق هو القصد المصمم عليه قبل الفعل لارتكاب جريمة ضد أي شخص كان وتدبير الوسائل اللازمة لتنفيذ الفعل تدبيراً دقيقاً. 

مادة ( 370 ) الترصد 

الترصد هو تربص الإنسان لشخص في جهة أو جهات كثيرة مدة من الزمن طويلة كانت أو قصيرة ليتوصل إلى قتل ذلك الشخص أو إلى الاعتداء عليه بعمل

من أعمال العنف. 

مادة ( 371 ) التسميم 

من قتل أحداً عمداً بمواد يتسبب عنها الموت عاجلاً أو آجلاً يعد قاتلاً بالسم أياً كانت كيفية استعمال تلك المواد ويعاقب بالإعدام. 

مادة ( 372 ) القتل عمداً دون سبق الإصرار أو الترصد 

من قتل نفساً عمداً من غير سبق إصرار ولا ترصد يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو السجن. 

وإذا وقعت الجريمة ضد الأصول أو الفروع أو الزوج أو الأخ أو الأخت أو كان الدافع لارتكابها أسباباً تافهة أو وضيعة أو ارتكبت بغلظة وتوحش تكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد. 

ومع ذلك يحكم على فاعل هذه الجناية بالإعدام إذا تقدمتها أو اقترنت بها أو تلتها جناية أخرى، وأما إذا كان القصد منها التأهب لاقتراف جنحة أو تسهيلها أو

ارتكابها بالفعل أو مساعدة من ارتكبوا جنحة ما أو شركائهم على الهرب أو التخلص من العقوبة فيحكم بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد. 

مادة ( 373 ) قتل الوليد صيانة للعرض 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات كل من قتل حفظاً للعرض طفلاً إثر ولادته مباشرة أو قتل جنيناً أثناء الوضع إذا كان القاتل هو الأم أو أحد ذوي

القربى. 

ويكون عرضة للعقوبة ذاتها كل من اشترك في الفعل وكان قصده الأوحد مساعدة أحد الأشخاص المذكورين في حفظ العرض. 

وفي سائر الأحوال الأخرى يعاقب من اشترك في الفعل بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات. 

مادة ( 374 ) الضرب أو الجرح المفضي للموت 

كل من جرح أو ضرب أحداً عمداً أو أعطاه مواد ضارة ولم يقصد من ذلك قتلاً ولكنه أفضى إلى الموت، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات. 

وأما إذا سبق ذلك إصرار أو ترصد، كانت العقوبة السجن. 

مادة ( 375 ) القتل أو الإيذاء حفظاً للعرض 

من فوجئ بمشاهدة زوجته أو بنته أو أخته أو أمه في حالة تلبس بالزنى أو في حالة جماع غير مشروع فقتلها في الحال هي أو شريكها أو هما معاً رداً للإعتداء الماس بشرفه أو شرف أسرته، يعاقب بالحبس. 

وإذا نتج عن الفعل أذى جسيم أو خطير للمذكورين في الظروف ذاتها فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنتين. 

ولا يعاقب على مجرد الضرب أو الإيذاء البسيط في مثل هذه الظروف. 

مادة ( 376 ) التحريض أو المساعدة على الانتحار 

كل من حمل غيره على الانتحار أو ساعده على ذلك، ووقع الانتحار فعلاً، يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى عشر، وإذا لم يقع الانتحار ونجم ع

الشروع

فيه أذى خطير أو جسيم فتكون العقوبة الحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنتين. 

مادة ( 377 ) القتل خطأ 

من قتل نفساً خطأ أو تسبب في قتلها بغير قصد ولا تعمد يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائتي جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 

فإذا ترتب على الفعل موت أكثر من شخص أو كان الجاني متعاطياً مواد مسكرة أو مخدرة كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وغرامة لاتتجاوز

أربعمائة جنيه أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 

مادة ( 378 ) الضرب 

كل من ضرب شخصاً دون أن يسبب له مرضاً يعاقب، بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر، بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة

جنيهات. 

مادة ( 379 ) الإيذاء البسيط 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً كل من أحدث بغيره أذى في شخصه أدى إلى مرض. 

وإذا لم تجاوز مدة المرض عشرة أيام، ولم يتوافر ظرف من الظروف المشددة المنصوص عليها في المادة 382 فلا يعاقب على الجريمة إلا بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

مادة ( 380 ) الإيذاء الجسيم 

يعد الإيذاء الشخصي جسيماً ويعاقب عليه بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه إذا توافر أحد الظرفين الآتيين: 

1 - إذا نجم عن الإيذاء مرض يعرض للخطر حياة المعتدى عليه أو يعرضه للعجز عن القيام بأعماله العادية مدة لا تزيد على أربعين يوماً. 

2 - إذا وقع الفعل على الحامل ونجم عنه تعجيل الوضع. 

مادة ( 381 ) الإيذاء الخطير 

يعد الإيذاء الشخصي خطيراً ويعاقب عليه بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات إذا نشأ عن الفعل:- 

1- مرض لا يرجى الشفاء منه أو يحتمل عدم الشفاء منه. 

2- فقد حاسة من الحواس أو إضعافها إضعافا مستديماً. 

3- فقد أحد الأطراف أو الأعضاء أو إضعافه إضعافاً مستديماً أو فقد منفعته أو فقد القدرة على التناسل أو صعوبة مستديمة جسيمة في الكلام. 

4- تشويه مستديم في الوجه. 

5- إجهاض الحامل المعتدى عليها. 

( مادة 382 ) ظروف مشددة 

تزاد العقوبة بمقدار لايجاوز النصف إذا حصل الإيذاء المنصوص عليه في المواد 379 و 380 و 381 مع سبق الإصرار أو الترصد أو باستعمال السلاح، أو إذا ارتكب الإيذاء ضد أحد الأصول. 

مادة ( 383 ) تجاوز القصد في الضرب 

كل من ضرب شخصاً دون أن يقصد إلحاق الأذى به فنشأ عن فعله أذى شخصي طبقت عليه أحكام المواد 379 و 380 و 381 مع خفض العقوبة بمقدار لا

يجاوز النصف. 

مادة ( 384 ) الإيذاء خطأ 

كل من تسبب خطأ في إيذاء شخصي للغير يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرين جنيهاً، وإذا كان الإيذاء بسيطاً لا تقام الدعوى إلا بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

مادة ( 385 ) الموت أو الإيذاء الناجم عن جريمة أخرى 

إذا ترتب على فعل يعد جريمة عمدية موت شخص أو إيذاؤه كنتيجة لم يتعمدها الجاني ولم يكن من شأن الفعل إحداثها، تطبق على الجاني أحكام المادتين 377 و 384 المتعلقتين بجريمة القتل والإيذاء خطأ. 

مادة ( 386 ) المشاجرة 

كل من اشترك في مشاجرة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات. 

وإذا قتل احد الأشخاص نتيجة للمشاجرة أو لحق به أذى جسيم أو خطير يعاقب على مجرد الاشتراك في المشاجرة بالحبس أو بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائة جنيه. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها إذا لحق القتل أو الأذى الشخصي المشاجرة مباشرة وإذا كان ناتجاً عنها. 

مادة ( 387 ) تسييب القصر أو العجزة 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة جنيهات كل من سيب شخصاً معهوداً إليه بحراسته أو رعايته إذا كان ذلك الشخص

صغيراً أو عاجزاً عن القيام بشئونه بنفسه لمرض في جسمه أو عقله أو لشيخوخته أو لأي سبب آخر. 

وإذا نتج عن الفعل أذى شخصي للصغير أو العاجز كانت العقوبة الحبس أو غرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه وإذا ترتب عليه الموت كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات. 

مادة ( 388 ) التقصير في تقديم النجدة 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات كل من عثر على صغير سائب أو تائه تقل سنه عن عشر سنوات أو عثر على أي شخص آخر عاجز عن القيام بشئون نفسه لمرض في العقل أو الجسم أو لشيخوخته أو لأي سبب آخر ولم يبلغ السلطات عنه. 

ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل من وجد شخصاً ميتاً أو يبدو أنه ميت أو وجد شخصاً جريحاً أو في خطر ولم يقدم له المساعدة اللازمة أو لم يبلغ السلطات عنه. 

مادة ( 389 ) تسييب الوليد صيانة للعرض 

كل من سيب وليداً إثر ولادته مباشرة صيانة لعرضه أو عرض أحد ذوي قرباه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة. 

وإذا نجم عن الفعل أذى شخصي للوليد تكون العقوبة الحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين. 

وإذا مات نتيجة لتسييبه تكون العقوبة السجن الذي لا يزيد على خمس سنوات. 

الفصل الثاني 

جرائم الإجهاض 

مادة ( 390 ) إسقاط الحامل دون رضاها 

كل من تسبب في إسقاط حامل دون رضاها يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على ست سنيـن. 

مادة ( 391 ) إسقاط الحامل برضاها 

كل من تسبب في إسقاط حامل برضاها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على المرأة التي رضيت بإسقاط جنينها. 

مادة ( 392 ) إسقاط الحامل لنفسها 

تعاقب الحامل التي تسبب إسقاط حملها بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر. 

مادة ( 393 ) إسقاط الحامل أو إيذاؤها 

إذا نتج عن الفعل المنصوص عليه في المادة 390 موت المرأة تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات. 

وإذا نتج عنه أذى شخصي خطير تكون العقوبة مدة لاتزيد على ثماني سنوات. 

وإذا نتج عن الفعل المنصوص عليه في المادة 391 موت المرأة تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات. وإذا نتج عنه أذى شخصي جسيم أو خطير تكون العقوبة السجن من سنة إلى خمس سنين. 

مادة ( 394 ) الإسقاط صيانة للعرض 

إذا ارتكب فعل من الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المواد المتقدمة صيانة لعرض الفاعل أو أحد ذوي قرباه تفرض العقوبات المبينة فيها مع تخفيضها بمقدار

النصف. 

مادة ( 395 ) ظروف تشديد 

إذا ارتكب إحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المواد 390 و 391 فقرة أولى و393 شخصاً يزاول مهنة طبية تزاد العقوبة في شأنه بمقدار لايجاوز النصف.

وفي حالة العود يحرم الفاعل من مزاولة المهنة الطبية مدة تساوي مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه. 

الباب الثاني 

الجرائم ضد الأسرة 

الفصل الأول 

الجرائم المتعلقة بالمساعدة العائلية 

مادة ( 396 ) التقصير في القيام بالواجبات العائلية 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً كل من تخلص من القيام بواجبات الإعانة المترتبة على مكانته الأبوية أو على واجبه كوصي أو على كونه زوجاً بالتخلي عن منزل الأسرة أو باتباع مسلك يتنافى مع نظامها السليم أو أخلاقها. 

وتزاد العقوبة إلى النصف إذا ارتكب الفاعل أحد الأفعال الآتية:- 

1 - إذا سلب أو بذر أموال ابنه القاصر أو أموال من له وصاية عليه أو أموال زوجه. 

2 - إذا جرد من وسائل العيش فروعه القاصرين أو العاجزين عن العمل أو أصوله أو زوجه مالم يكن قد إنفصل عنه قانوناً دون خطأ منه. 

مادة ( 397 ) سوء استعمال وسائل الإصلاح أو التربية 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز السنة كل من استعمل وسائل الإصلاح أو التربية استعمالاً غير مشروع على من هو خاضع لسلطته أو من عهد إليه به لتربيته أو

لتثقيفه أو الاعتناء به أو الإشراف عليه أو رعايته أو لتدريبه على مهنة أو فن إذا كان من شأن الفعل تعريضه لمرض في الجسم أو في العقل. 

فإذا نتج عن الفعل أذى شخصي طبقت العقوبـات المقررة في المواد 379و 380 و 381 مع خفضها إلى النصف، وإذا نتج الموت كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا

تجاوز ثماني سنوات. 

مادة ( 398 ) إساءة معاملة أفراد الأسرة والأطفال 

مع مراعاة أحكام المادة السابقة يعاقب بالحبس كل من أساء معاملة أحد أفراد أسرته أو صغير دون الرابعة عشرة أو أي شخص آخر خاضع لسلطته أو معهود إليه به لتربيته أو تثقيفه أو رعايته أو لتدريبه على مهنة أو فن. 

وإذا نجم عن الفعل أذى شخصي زيدت العقوبة بقدر النصف فإذا نجم عنه الموت كانت العقوبة السجن. 

مادة ( 398 ) مكررة (أ) 

كل من صدر عليه حكم قضائي واجب النفاذ بدفع نفقة لزوجه أو أصوله أو فروعه أو إخوته أو أجرة حضانة أو رضاعة أو مسكن وامتنع عن الدفع مع قدرته عليه مدة شهر بعد التنبيه عليه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة. 

وإذا رفعت بعد الحكم عليه دعوى ثانية عن هذه الجريمة فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تزيد على سنتين. 

وفي جميع الأحوال إذا أدى المحكوم عليه ما تجمد في ذمته أو قدم كفيلاً يقبله صاحب الشأن فلا تنفذ العقوبة. 

مادة ( 398 ) مكررة (ب) 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً كل من امتنع عن تسليم صغير إلى من له الحق في طلبه بناء على حكم قضائي أو قرار

صادر بشأن حضانته أو حفظه، وكذلك كل من خطفه بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره ممن لهم بمقتضى الحكم أو القرار حق حضانته أو حفظه ولو كان ذلك بغير تحايل أو إكراه. 

مادة ( 398 ) مكررة (ج) 

لا تقام الدعوى في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 396 و 397 و 398 مكررة (أ) و 398 مكررة (ب) إلا بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

الفصل الثاني 

الجرائم ضد أخلاق الأسرة 

مادة ( 399 )( ) 

مادة ( 400 )( ) 

مادة ( 401 )( ) 

مادة ( 402 )( ) 

مادة ( 403 )( ) 

مادة ( 403 ) مكررة (أ)( ) 

كل من لقَّح امرأة تلقيحاً صناعياً بالقوة أو التهديد أو الخداع يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات. 

وتكون العقوبة السجن لمدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات إذا كان التلقيح برضاها. 

وتزاد العقوبة بمقدار النصف إذا وقعت الجريمة من طبيب أو صيدلي أو قابلة أو أحد معاونيهم. 

مادة ( 403 ) مكررة (ب) ( ) 

تعاقب المرأة التي تقبل تلقيحاً صناعياً أو تقوم بتلقيح نفسها صناعياً بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات. 

ويعاقب الزوج بذات العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة إذا كان التلقيح بعلمه ورضاه وسواء وقع التلقيح من الزوجة أو من الغير. 

الفصل الثالث 

الجرائم ضد كيان الأسرة 

مادة ( 404 ) إعدام البيانات الشخصية أو تحريفها 

أو إختلاقها 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من أخفى وليداً أو بدله لإعداد وثيقة الولادة أو أدلى بأقوال كاذبة لإدارة تسجيل المواليد أو أعدم أو غير

بيانات الوليد الشخصية أو تسبب في إثبات ولادة مزعومة في سجلات الإدارة المذكورة. 

مادة ( 405 ) إخفاء حالة طفل شرعي أو طبيعي 

معترف به 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر كل من أودع طفلاً شرعياً أو طبيعياً معترفاً به ملجأ لقطاء أو أي مكان آخر من مؤسسات البر أو قدمه إلى مثل هذه

الجهات مخفياً البيانات الحقيقية عنه. 

مادة ( 406 ) خطف القاصر برضاه 

يعاقب بالحبس كل من خطف قاصراً أتم الرابعة عشرة من والده أو وصيه أو أبى تسليمه رغم إرادة والده أو الوصي إذا وقع الفعل برضا القاصر. 

فإذا وقع الفعل على طفل تقل سنه عن الرابعة عشرة أو على مصاب بعاهة في العقل ولو تمكن هذا الأخير من الهرب ممن كانت له حراسته أو مراقبته فتطبق أحكام المادة 428 من هذا القانون. 

الباب الثالث 

الجرائم ضد الحرية والعرض والأخلاق 

مادة ( 407 ) المواقعة 

1 - كل من واقع آخر بالقوة أو التهديد أو الخداع يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات. 

2 - وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من واقع ولو بالرضا صغيراً دون الرابعة عشرة أو شخصاً لا يقدر على المقاومة لمرض في العقل أو الجسم، فإذا كان المجني

عليه قاصراً أتم الرابعة عشرة ولم يتم الثامنة عشرة فالعقوبة بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات. 

3 - وإذا كان الفاعل من أصول المجني عليه أو من المتولين تربيته أو ملاحظته أو ممن لهم سلطة عليه أو كان خادماً عنده أو عند من تقدم ذكرهم يعاقب بالسجن ما بين خمس سنوات وخمس عشرة سنة. 

4 - وكل من واقع إنساناً برضاه يعاقب هو وشريكه بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات.( ) 

مادة ( 408 ) هتك العرض 

1 -كل من هتك عرض إنسان باتباع إحدى الطرق المذكورة في المادة السابقة يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات. 

2 - وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها إذا ارتكب الفعل ولو بالرضا مع من كانت سنه دون الرابعة عشرة أو مع شخص لا يقدر على المقاومة لمرض في العقل أو الجسم. فإذا كانت سن المجني عليه بين الرابعة عشرة والثامنة عشرة كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة. 

3 - وإذا كان الفاعل أحد الأشخاص المذكورين في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة السابقة تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات. 

4 - وكل من هتك عرض إنسان برضاه يعاقب هو وشريكه بالحبس.( ) 

مادة ( 409 ) تحريض الصغار على الفسق والفجور 

يعاقب بالحبس كل من حرض صغيراً دون الثامنة عشرة ذكراً كان أو أنثى على الفسق والفجور أو ساعده على ذلك أو مهد له ذلك أو أثاره بأية طريقة لارتكاب فعل شهواني أو ارتكبه أمامه سواء على شخص من نفس الجنس أو الجنس الآخر. 

وتضاعف العقوبة إذا كان الجاني ممن ورد ذكرهم في المادة ( 407 ). 

مادة ( 410 ) ملغاة ( ) 

مادة ( 411 ) الخطف بقصد الزواج 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر كل من خطف امرأة غير متزوجة أو استبقاها بالعنف أو التهديد أو الخداع بقصد الزواج منها. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة إذا ارتكب الفعل ضد أنثى غير متزوجة يتراوح عمرها بين الرابعة عشرة والثامنة عشرة. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها ولو ارتكب الفعل بالرضا إذا كانت الأنثى دون الرابعة عشرة أو كانت مريضة العقل أو عاجزة عن المقاومة. 

مادة ( 412 ) الخطف لإتيان أفعال شهوانية 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من خطف شخصاًأو احتفظ به بالعنف أو التهديد أو الخداع بقصد ارتكاب أفعال شهوانية. 

وتزاد العقوبة بمقدار لا يجاوز الثلث إذا ارتكب الفعل ضد شخص لم يتم الثامنة عشرة أو ضد امرأة متزوجة. 

مادة ( 413 ) خطف دون الرابعة عشرة أو مختل 

العقل دون إكراه 

يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين الأخيرتين من المادتين السابقتين إذا ارتكب الفعل المبين فيهما دون عنف أو تهديد أو خداع على من كان دون الرابعة عشرة أو على من كان مريضاً في عقله أو عاجزاً عن المقاومة لضعف نفسه أو بدنه ولو كان هذا الضعف غير ناشئ عن فعل الجاني. 

مادة ( 414 ) ظروف مخففة 

تخفض العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد الثلاث المتقدمة إلى النصف إذا بادر الفاعل قبل إدانته وقبل ارتكاب أي فعل شهواني مع المخطوف إلى إعادة الحرية له وإعادته إلى المحل الذي خطفه منه أو إلى وضعه في مكان أمين يمكن لأسرته أو لمن له الولاية عليه استرجاعه منه. 

مادة ( 415 ) التحريض على الدعارة 

كل من أغوى قاصراً أو مختل العقل على الدعارة إرضاء لشهوة الغير أو سهل له ذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على مائتي جنيه. 

وتضاعف العقوبة في الأحوال الآتية: 

1 - إذا ارتكب الفعل ضد من كان دون الرابعة عشرة من عمره. 

2 - إذا كان الفاعل من أصول المجني عليه أو من أصول زوجه أو كان والده بالتبني أو زوجه أو أخاه أو أخته أو الوصي عليه. 

3 - إذا كان الفاعل قد وكل إليه تأديب المجني عليه أو تثقيفه أو مراقبته أو رعايته أو استخدامه في عمل أو تدريبه. 

مادة ( 416 ) الإرغام على الدعارة 

يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى ست سنوات وبغرامة تتراوح بين مائة وخمسين وخمسمائة جنيه كل من استعمل القوة أو العنف لإرغام قاصر أو امرأة بالغة على الدعارة إرضاء لشهوة الغير. 

وتضاعف العقوبة في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة أو إذا وقع الفعل ضد امرأة متزوجة. 

مادة ( 417 ) استغلال المومسات 

كل من يعول في معيشته كلها أو بعضها، رجلاً كان أو امرأة، على ماتكسبه امرأة من الدعارة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائتي جنيه. 

مادة ( 417 ) مكررة (أ) 

كل امرأة اتخذت الدعارة وسيلة للعيش أو الكسب تعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنـة. 

وكل من فتح أو أدار محلاً للفجور أو الدعارة أو عاون بأية طريقة كانت في إدارته يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تزيد على ثلاثمائة جنيه ويحكم بإغلاق المحل وبمصادرة الأمتعة الموجودة فيه. 

ويعتبر محلاً للدعارة والفجور كل مكان يستعمل عادة لممارسة دعارة الغير أو فجوره. 

مادة ( 417 ) مكررة (ب) 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة شهور وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة وعشرين جنيهاً ولا تزيد على ثلاثمائة جنيه: 

أ) كل من أجر أو قدم بأية صفة كانت منزلاً أو مكاناً يدار للفجور أو للدعارة أو لإقامة شخص أو أكثر إذا كان يمارس فيه الفجور أو الدعارة مع علمه بذلك. 

ب) كل من يملك أو يدير منزلاً مفروشاً أو غرفة مفروشة أو محلاً مفتوحاً للجمهور يكون قد سهل عادة الفجور أو الدعارة سواء بقبوله أشخاصاً يرتكبون ذلك

أو بسماحه في محله بالتحريض على الفجور أو الدعارة. 

مادة ( 417 ) مكررة (ج) 

لا تسري أحكام المادتين السابقتين إلا في الجهات التي يصدر بها قرار من مجلس الوزراء بعد موافقة الولاية المختصة. 

مادة ( 418 ) الإتجار بالنساء على نطاق دولي 

كل من أرغم امرأة بالقوة أو التهديد على النزوح إلى مكان في الخارج مع علمه بأنها سوف تستغل فيه للدعارة يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات

وبغرامة تتراوح بين مائة وخمسمائة جنيه. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من حمل بأية طريقة شخصاً قاصراً أو امرأة بالغة ناقصة العقل على النزوح إلى مكان في الخارج مع علمه بأنها سوف تستغل للدعارة. 

وإذا اقترن الفعل بالعنف أو التهديد تزاد العقوبة بمقدار النصف. 

وتضاعف العقوبة في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 415، وكذلك إذا ارتكب الفعل ضد شخصين أو أكثر وإن إختلفت وجهاتهم. 

مادة ( 419 ) تسهيل الإتجار بالنساء 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة تتراوح بين ثلاث سنوات وخمس سنوات وبغرامة تتراوح بين مائة وخمسمائة جنيه كل من سهل بأية طريقة كانت ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة مع علمه بقصد الاستغلال للدعارة وذلك ما لم يكن شريكاً في الجريمة وتطبق في هذه الحالة أيضاً الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة السابقة. 

مادة ( 420 ) إتجار الليبي بالنساء 

يعاقب الليبي على الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين وإن اقترفها وهو في الخارج. 

مادة ( 420 ) مكررة 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد على ستة أشهر كل من تعرض لأنثى على وجه يخدش حياءها بالقول أو الفعل أو الإشارة في طريق عام أو مكان مطروق، وكل من حرض المارة على الفسق بإشارات أو أقوال أو أفعال. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن شهرين ولا تزيد على ستة أشهر إذا عاد الجاني إلى ارتكاب جريمة من نفس الجرائم المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة خلال سنة من تاريخ الحكم عليه، ولا يجوز في هذه الحالة الأمر بايقاف تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها. 

مادة ( 421 ) الأفعال أو الأشياء 

الفاضحة 

كل من ارتكب فعلاً فاضحاً في محل عام مفتوح أو معروض للجمهور يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من أخل بالحياء بتوزيع رسائل أو صور أو أشياء أخرى فاضحة أو بعرضها على الجمهور أو طرحها للبيع، ولا يعد شيئاً فاضحا

ً النتاج العلمي أو الفني إلا إذا قدم لغرض غير علمي لشخص تقل سنه عن الثامنة عشرة ببيعه له أو عرضه عليه للبيع أو تيسير حصوله عليه بأية طريقة. 

مادة ( 422 ) سن المجني عليه 

لا يجوز للفاعل أن يحتج بجهله بسن المجني عليه إذا وقعت الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب على قاصر دون الرابعة عشرة. 

مادة ( 423 ) ملغاة 

مادة ( 424 ) سقوط الجريمة أو وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 

إذا عقد الفاعل زواجه على المعتدي عليها تسقط الجريمة والعقوبة وتنتهي الآثار الجنائية سواء بالنسبة للفاعل أو للشركاء وذلك ما دام قانون الأحوال

الشخصية للجاني لا يخول الطلاق أو التطليق. 

فإذا كان القانون المذكور يخول الطلاق أو التطليق فلا يترتب على الزواج المعقود إلا ايقاف الإجراءات الجنائية أو ايقاف تنفيذ الحكم لمدة ثلاث سنين. 

ويزول الإيقاف قبل مضي ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ الجريمة بتطليق الزوجة المعتدي عليها دون سبب معقول أو بصدور حكم بالطلاق لصالح الزوجة المعتدي

عليها. 

الباب الرابع 

الجرائم ضد حرية الأفراد 

الفصل الأول 

جرائـم الـرق 

مادة ( 425 ) الاستعباد 

كل من استعبد شخصاً أو وضعه في حالة تشبه العبودية يعاقب بالسجن من خمس سنوات إلى خمس عشرة سنة. 

مادة ( 426 ) التعامل بالرقيق والاتجار به 

كل من تعامل بالرقيق أو أتجر به أو على أي وجه تصرف في شخص في حالة عبودية أو في حالة تشبه العبودية يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات. 

وتكون العقوبة السجن من ثلاث سنين إلى اثنتى عشرة سنة لكل من تصرف في شخص مستعبد أو في حالة تشبه العبودية أو سلمه أو حازه أو اكتسبه أو أبقاه

على حالتــه. 

مادة ( 427 ) ارتكاب الفعل في الخارج ضد ليبي 

طبق أحكام هذا الفصل أيضاً إذا ارتكب الفعل في الخارج ضد ليبي. 

الفصل الثاني 

الجرائم ضد الحرية الشخصية 

مادة ( 428 ) الخطف 

1 - يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من خطف إنساناً أو حجزه أو حبسه أو حرمه على أي وجه من حريته الشخصية بالقوة أو بالتهديد أو

الخداع. 

2 - وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات إذا ارتكب الفعل: 

أ) ضد أحد الأصول أو الفروع أو الزوج. 

ب) من موظف عمومي متعدياً في ذلك حدود السلطات المتعلقة بوظيفته. 

ج) إذا وقع الفعل للحصول على كسب مقابل إطلاق السراح، فإذا حقق الجاني غرضه كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على ثماني سنوات. 

مادة ( 429 ) استعمال العنف إرغاماً للغير 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين كل من أرغم الغير بالعنف أو بالتهديد على اتيان فعل أو احتماله أو عدم القيام به. 

ويعاقب بالحبس إذا كان التهديد موجهاً لإرغام الغير على اتيان فعل يكون جريمة، أو كان التهديد كتابة. 

فإذا حصل الجاني على نفع غير مشروع إضراراً بالغير تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات. 

وتزاد العقوبة بمقدار الثلث إذا ارتكب العنف أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح أو قام به عدة أشخاص معتصبين أو شخص متنكر. 

مادة ( 430 ) التهديد 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً كل من هدد الغير بإنزال ضرر غير مشروع به، ولا تقام الدعوى إلا بشكوى

الطرف المتضرر. 

وإذا كان التهديد بارتكاب جريمة ضد النفس أو المال أو بإفشاء أمور مخدشة بالشرف أو بأحد الأشكال المذكورة في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة السابقة تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة ولا تتوقف إقامة الدعوى على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

مادة ( 431 ) إساءة استعمال السلطة ضد آحاد الناس 

يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائة وخمسين جنيهاً كل موظف عمومي استعمل العنف ضد آحاد الناس أثناء ممارسة وظيفته وذلك بطريقة تحط من شرفهم أو بشكل يسبب لهم ألماً بدنياً. 

مادة ( 432 ) تفتيش الناس 

يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عمومي يقوم بتفتيش أحد الأشخاص متعدياً حدود سلطـاتـه. 

مادة ( 433 ) القبض على الناس بدون حق 

يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عمومي قام بالقبض على أحد الأشخاص متعدياً حدود سلطـاتـه. 

مادة ( 434 ) تقييد الحرية الشخصية بدون مبرر 

يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً كل موظف عمومي معهود إليه بإدارة سجن أو محل معد لتنفيذ التدابير الوقائية وقبل فيه شخصاً بدون أمر

من السلطات المختصة أو رفض إطاعة أمرها بالإفراج عنه أو أطال بدون وجه حق مدة تنفيذ العقوبة أو التدبير الوقائي. 

مادة ( 435 ) تعذيب المسجونين 

كل موظف عمومي يأمر بتعذيب المتهمين أو يعذبهم بنفسه يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى عشر. 

الفصل الثالث 

انتهاك حرمة المساكن 

مادة ( 436 ) انتهاك حرمة المساكن 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين كل من دخل بيتاً مسكوناً أو مكاناً آخر معداً للسكن الخاص أو ملحقاته بغير رضا من له الحق في منعه من الدخول وكذلك

من تسلل إليها خلسة أو بالاحتيال. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من يبقى في الأماكن المذكورة رغم أمره بالخروج ممن له الحق في منعه، أو من يبقى فيها خلسة أو بالاحتيال. 

ولا تقام الدعوى إلا بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

وتزاد العقوبة بمقدار لا يجاوز النصف إذا حصل الفعل باستعمال العنف ضد الأشياء أو الأشخاص أو كان المعتدي حاملاً سلاحاً ظاهراً. 

مادة ( 437 ) انتهاك الموظف العمومي لحرمة المساكن 

يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تزيد على عشرين جنيهاً كل موظف عمومي يدخل مسكن أحد الناس بغير رضاه أو يبقى فيه بدون مبرر وذلك اعتماداً على وظيفته فيما عدا الأحوال المبينة في القانون أو بدون مراعاة القواعد المقررة فيه. 

الباب الخامس 

الجرائم الماسة بالشرف 

مادة ( 438 ) السب 

كل من خدش شرف شخص أو اعتباره في حضوره يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة وعشرين جنيهاً. 

تطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من ارتكب الفعل بالبرق أو التليفون أو المحررات أو الرسوم الموجهة للشخص المعتدى عليه. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تجاوز السنة أو الغرامة التي لا تجاوز أربعين جنيهاً إذا وقع الإعتداء بإسناد واقعة معينة. 

مادة ( 439 ) التشهير 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً كل من اعتدى على سمعة أحد بالتشهير به لدى عدة أشخاص، وذلك في غير الأحوال

المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة. 

وإذا وقع التشهير بإسناد واقعة معينة تكون العقوبة الحبس الذي لا تجاوز مدته السنتين أو الغرامة التي لا تجاوز السبعين جنيهاً. 

وإذا حصل التشهير عن طريق الصحف أو غيرها من طرق العلانية أو في وثيقة عمومية تكون العقوبة الحبس الذي لا يقل عن ستة أشهر أو الغرامة التي

تتراوح بين عشرين جنيهاً ومائة جنيه. 

وإذا وجه التشهير إلى هيئة سياسية أو إدارية أو قضائية أو إلى من يمثلها أو إلى هيئة منعقدة انعقاداً صحيحاً فتزاد العقوبات بمقدار لا تجاوز الثلث. 

مادة ( 440 ) دليل مستثني 

لا يقبل من الفاعل في حكم المادتين السابقتين أن يقيم الدليل على صحة ما أسنده أو على اشتهاره ليثبت براءته. 

ومع ذلك يجوز إثبات صحة الإسناد في الأحوال التالية: 

1 - إذا كان المعتدى عليه موظفاً عمومياً وكان ما أسند إليه متعلقاً بممارسة واجباته. 

2 - إذا وقعت الجريمة ضد أحد المرشحين أثناء فترة الانتخابات العامة. 

3 - إذا كان الأمر المسند إلى المعتدى عليه موضوع إجراء جنائي قائم أو مزمع اتخاذه ضده وفي هذه الحالة يعفى الفاعل من العقوبة إذا ثبتت صحة الإسناد أو صدر حكم بإدانة المعتدى عليه. 

مادة ( 441 ) شكوى المعتدى عليه 

لا تقام الدعوى على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين 438 و 439 إلا بشكوى المعتدى عليه. 

مادة ( 442 ) السب أو التشهير أمام السلطات 

القضائية أو الإدارية 

لاعقاب على ما تضمنته المحررات التي يقدمها أو يدلى بها الأخصام أو وكلاؤهم في المرافعات أمام السلطة القضائية أو الإدارية أو الدفاع الذي يقدم أمام تلك السلطات إذا تعلقت الإهانة بموضوع القضية أو الشكوى الإدارية. 

وللقاضي عند الفصل في القضية أن يأمر باتخاذ التدابير التأديبية التي يراها مناسبة. 

ويجوز له أيضاً أن يأمر بإعدام المحررات التي تضمنت الإعتداء كلها أو بعضها أو استبعادها وأن يحكم للمعتدى عليه بالتعويض عن الضرر الأدبي. 

مادة ( 443 ) رد الإعتداء أو الاستفزاز 

لا يعاقب الشخص إذا كان قد ارتكب أحد الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المادتين 438 و 439 وهو في حالة غضب فور وقوع اعتداء ظالم عليه. 

الباب السادس 

الجرائم ضد الأموال 

الفصل الأول 

الجرائم ضد الأموال باستعمال العنف 

ضد الأشياء أو الأشخاص 

مادة ( 444 ) السرقة 

كل من اختلس منقولاً مملوكاً لغيره يعاقب بالحبس. 

ويعد من الأموال المنقولة في حكم قانون العقوبات الطاقة الكهربائية وجميع أنواع الطاقة ذات القيمة الاقتصادية. 

مادة ( 445 ) سرقة الشخص لماله أو إعدامه له 

يعاقب بالحبس كل من اختلس شيئاً من أمواله الخاصة المثقلة بحق انتفاع أو بتأمين عيني أو بحق حبس، أو أعدمه أو أتلفه أو بدده أو أعطبه أو صيره غير

صالح للانتفاع به كلياً أو جزئياً. 

مادة ( 446 ) السرقة المشددة 

تكون العقوبة الحبس مع الشغل مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر وغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة جنيهات ولا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً: 

1 - إذا حصلت السرقة بطريقة التسلل إلى بناء أو مكان آخر مسكون أو معد للسكن أو أحد ملحقاته أو من أحد المحلات المعدة للعبادة. 

2 - إذا حصلت السرقة باستعمال العنف ضد الأشياء أو باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة. 

3 - إذا حصلت السرقة ليلاً. 

4 - إذا حصلت السرقة في طريق عام خارج المدن والقرى. 

5 - إذا ارتكبت السرقة بإساءة علاقة مساكنه أو ضيافة. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مع الشغل مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على أربع سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين جنيهاً ولا تزيد على مائة جنيه: 

1 - إذا ارتكب الجريمة خادم ضد مخدومه أو مستخدم أو عامل أو صانع في مخزن من استخدمه أو مستودعه أو حانوته أو في المحل الذي يعمل فيه عادة. 

2 - إذا ارتكبت الجريمة من أحد المحترفين بنقل الأشياء في العربات أو المـراكب أو على دواب الحمل أو أي وسيلة نقل أخرى أو من أي شخص آخر مكلف بنقل الأشياء أو أحد أتباعهم إذا كانت الأشياء المذكورة قد سلمت إليهم بصفتهم السابقة. 

3 - إذا وقعت السرقة على منقولات موجودة في إدارات أو منشآت عامة، أو كانت معروضة بحكم الضرورة أو العادة اعتماداً على الثقة العامة أو معدة لخدمة أو مصلحة عامة. 

4 - إذا كان الجاني يحمل، وقت ارتكاب السرقة، سلاحاً ظاهراً أو مخبأ. 

5 - إذا حصلت السرقة من ثلاثة أشخاص أو أكثر، أو ارتكبها شخص واحد منتحلاً صفة الموظف العمومي. 

6 - إذا وقعت السرقة على ثلاثة رؤوس أو أكثر من المواشي مجتمعة في قطيع. 

أو على ثلاثة رؤوس من البقر أو الخيل أو الإبل ولو لم تكن مجتمعة في قطيع. 

مادة ( 447 ) تعدد ظروف التشديد 

يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على أربع سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن أربعين جنيهاً ولا تزيد على مائة جنيه كل من ارتكب سرقة مع

توافر ظرفين أو أكثر من الظروف المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة. 

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات وغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً ولا تزيد على مائة وخمسين جنيهاً إذا ارتكبت السرقة مع توافر ظرفين أو أكثر من الظروف المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة أو ظرف أو أكثر من هذه الظروف مع ظرف أو أكثر من الظروف المنصوص

عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة المذكورة. 

مادة ( 448 ) السرقة المعاقب عليها بناء 

على شكوى الطرف المتضرر 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرين جنيهاً بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر إذا حصلت السرقة: 

1 - لاستعمال الشيء المسروق استعمالاً مؤقتاً إذا رد حالاً بعد استعماله. 

2 - أو على أشياء ذات قيمة تافهة لسد حاجة ماسة. 

3 - أو عن طريق قطف السنابل من سوقها أو التقاط ما تبقى على الأرض بعد حصادها إذا كان لم يجمع بأكمله. ولا تطبق هذه الأحكام إذا توافر ظرف من

الظروف المبينة في البنود 1 و2 و3 من الفقرة الأولى من المادة 446. 

مادة ( 448 ) مكرر – سرقة المركبات الآلية 

والزوارق البحرية للاستعمال المؤقت ( ) 

استثناء من حكم المادة السابقة يعاقب على سرقة المركبات الآلية والزوارق البحرية للاستعمال المؤقت بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر وغرامة لا تقل عن

مائة دينار ولا يتوقف تحريك الدعوى في هذه الحالات على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

وتضاعف العقوبة في حالة العود، أو إذا استعمل الجاني المركبة أو الزورق في تنفيذ جريمة أخرى. 

مادة ( 449 ) اختلاس الأشياء المشتركة 

إذا استولى أحد الشركاء أو الورثة على المال الشائع بينهم باختلاسه من حائزه لتحقيق نفع لنفسه أو لغيره يعاقب بالحبس. 

ولا يعاقب الفاعل إذا وقع الفعل على أشياء مثلية ما دامت قيمة الشيء لا تتعدى نصيبـه. 

مادة ( 450 ) السرقة بالإكراه 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً ولا تجاوز مائتين كل من استولى على منقول مملوك لغيره بطريق الإكراه. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها إذا استعمل الإكراه بعد تمام السرقة مباشرة لضمان حيازة الشيء المسروق أو للهرب. 

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على اثنتي عشرة سنة إذا توافر مع الإكراه ظرف من الظروف المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 446. 

وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا توافر مع الإكراه ظرف أو أكثر من الظروف المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة المذكورة. 

مادة ( 451 ) ملغاة 

مادة ( 452 ) ملغاة 

مادة ( 453 ) تغيير الحدود 

كل من نزع حدود عقار مملوك للغير أو غيرها بقصد تملكه كلياً أو جزئياً يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه. 

مادة ( 454 ) تحويل مجرى المياه وتغيير حالة الأماكن 

كل من حول مياهاًُ عمومية أو خصوصية أو غير حالة ملك الغير وذلك للحصول على نفع غير مشروع لنفسه أو لغيره يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه. 

مادة ( 455 ) غزو الأطيان أو المباني 

كل من هاجم أطيان الغير أو مبانيه أو المعامل أو العقارات الأخرى بقصد احتلالها بدون وجه حق أو للانتفاع بها على أي وجه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز

السنتين أو بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه. 

وتقام الدعوى بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

وتطبق العقوبتان معاً ولاتتوقف الدعوى على شكوى الطرف المتضرر إذا ارتكب الفعل مع استعمال العنف على الأشخاص أو تهديدهم أو إذا ارتكبته جماعة من عشرة أشخاص أو أكثر. 

مادة ( 456 ) التعرض بالعنف لحيازة العقار 

كل من تعرض لحيازة الغير لعقار حيازة مستقرة باستعمال التهديد أو العنف على الأشخاص يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز السنتين وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائة جنيه. 

ويعد في حكم العنف أو التهديد أن يكون الفاعل جماعة من عشرة أشخاص أو أكثــر. 

مادة ( 457 ) اتلاف الأموال 

كل من أتلف أو بعثر أو أفسد مالاً منقولاً أو غير منقول أو صيره غير نافع كلياً أو جزئياً يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على مائة جنيه وتقام الدعوى بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تتوقف الدعوى على شكوى الطرف المتضرر إذا اقترن الفعل بأحد الظروف الآتية: 

1 - استعمال العنف على الأشخاص أو تهديدهم. 

2 - وقوعه على مبان عامة أو معدة للاستعمال العام أو لإقامة شعائر دينية أو على الأشياء المبينة في البند 3 من الفقرة الثانية من المادة 446. 

3 - وقوعه على منشآت معدة للري. 

4 - وقوعه على الكروم أو أشجار الفاكهة أو مزارعها أو على الأحراش أو الغابات أو على المستنبتات. 

مادة ( 458 ) الرعي في أراضي الغير 

كل من أدخل بغير حق حيواناته للرعي أو تركها ترعى عمداً أو بإهمال في أرض غير مزروعة يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً. وإذا وقع ذلك في أرض مزروعة أو مغروسة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه. 

ولا يسري حكم الفقرة الأولى على الأراضي المملوكة للدولة أو الأراضي القبلية إلا إذا صدر قرار من وزير الزراعة بحظر الرعي فيها. 

كما لا تقام الدعوى عن الجريمة المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى إلا بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

مادة ( 459 ) دخول أرض الغير خلسة 

كل من اعتدى على ملك الغير بأن دخل مكاناً مغلقاً معداً للسكن أو أرضاً محاطة بخندق أو سياج أو سور أياً كان نوعه عوقب بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرين

جنيهاً، بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

مادة ( 460 ) قتل حيوانات الغير أو إيذاؤها 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً، بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر، كل من قتل عمداً دون مبرر حيواناً للغير أو صيره غير صالح للاستخدام أو آذاه بأي شكل. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر إذا وقع الفعل على مواش مجتمعة في قطيع أو على بقر أو خيل أو إبل ولو كانت غير مجتمعة في قطيع، وفي هذه الحالة لا تتوقف إقامة الدعوى على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

ولا عقاب إذا نزل الفعل بطيور فوجئت وهي تفسد أرض الفاعل. 

الفصل الثاني 

جرائم الإحتيال 

مادة ( 461 ) النصب 

كل من حصل على نفع غير مشروع لنفسه أو للغير أضراراً بآخرين باستعمال طرق احتيالية أو بالتصرف في مال ثابت أو منقول ليس ملكاً له ولا له حق التصرف فيه أو باتخاذ اسم كاذب أو صفة غير صحيحة، يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً. 

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات إذا وقع الفعل إضراراً بالدولة أو بأية هيئة عمومية أخرى. 

مادة ( 462 ) الصك دون مقابل الوفاء 

يعاقب بالحبس أو بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائة جنيه كل من أعطى بسوء نيَّة صكاً (شيك) لا يقابله رصيد قائم قابل للسحب أو كان الرصيد أقل من قيمة الصك أو

سحب، بعد إعطاء الصك، الرصيد كله أو بعضه بحيث أصبح الباقي لا يفي بقيمة الشيك، أو أمر المسحوب عليه عن سوء نية بعدم الدفع. 

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من أصدر صكاً خالياً من الاسم أو من أمر الدفع بدون قيد، أو من ذكر المصرف المسحوب عليه أو من تاريخ أو مكان الإصدار أو

أصدره بتاريخ كاذب أو جعل نفسه المسحوب عليه ما لم يكن الصك مسحوباً على منشآت مختلفة تابعة للساحب، كل ذلك إذا كان الفاعل سئ النية. 

مادة ( 463 ) مخادعة القاصرين 

كل من انتهز فرصة احتياج شخص لم يبلغ الحادية والعشرين أو ضعفه أو هوى في نفسه أو عدم خبرته أو استغل ضعفاً أو مرضاً في عقل شخص أو عيباً في نفسه وحمله على إجراء عمل قانوني من شأنه الإضرار بمصالحه أو مصالح الغير بغية الحصول على نفع لنفسه أو للغير يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة تتراوح بين عشرين ومائة جنيه. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس الذي لا يقل عن ستة أشهر وغرامة بين خمسين جنيهاً و مائتي جنيه إذا كان الجاني معهوداً إليه بحراسة المجني عليه أو ولايته. 

مادة ( 464 ) الربا 

كل من انتهز فرصة احتياج شخص أو ضعفه أو هوى نفسه وأقرضه نقداً أو أعطاه أي منقول آخر وحمله على أن يؤدي له أو يتعهد بأن يؤديه بأية طريقة كانت فوائد فاحشة أو أي نفع آخر لا يتناسب مع ما أقرضه أو أعطاه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنين وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على كل من اعتاد إعطاء نقد بأي طريقة كانت مقابل فائدة فاحشة من الربا، بغض النظر عن الظروف الخاصة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة. 

مادة ( 465 ) خيانة الأمانة 

كل من كان في حيازته على أي وجه نقداً أو أي منقول آخر مملوك للغير فاستحوذ عليه للحصول على نفع غير مشروع لنفسه أو لغيره يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على مائة جنيه، ولا تقام الدعوى إلا بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

وإذا وقع الفعل على أشياء تستند حيازتها على وديعة اضطرارية أو ارتكب الفعل إساءة لاستعمال السلطة أو العلاقات العائلية أو علاقات الوظيفة أو العمل أو المساكنة أو الضيافة فتزاد العقوبة بما لا يجاوز النصف، ولا تتوقف إقامة الدعوى على شكوى الطرف المتضرر. 

مادة ( 465 ) مكررة (أ) 

كل من تسلم أو أخفى أشياء مسروقة أو محصلة بأي وجه من الوجوه من جناية أو جنحة مع علمه بذلك أو مكن الغير من الحصول على شيء من الأشياء المذكورة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين. 

وإذا كان الجاني يعلم أن الأشياء التي تسلمها أو أخفاها متحصلة من جريمة عقوبتها أشد يحكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة لتلك الجريمة. 

مادة ( 465 ) – مكررة (ب) 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين كل من عثر على منقول ضائع فاستولى عليه بنية تملكــه. 

الفصل الثالث 

أحكـام مشتركـة
مادة ( 466 ) عدم إقامة الدعوى على ذوي القربى 

لا تقام الدعوى على من يرتكب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب ضد الزوج أو أحد الأصول أو الفروع إلا بناء على طلب المجني عليه. 

وللمجني عليه أن يتنازل عن الدعوى في أية حالة كانت عليها، وله أن يوقف تنفيذ الحكم النهائي على الجاني في أي وقت. 

ولا تطبق أحكام هذه المادة على الجرائم المنصبة على الأموال إذا استعمل العنف ضد الأشخاص في ارتكابها. 

الكتاب الرابع 

الجنح الأخرى والمخالفات 

الباب الأول 

الجنح الأخرى والمخالفات المتعلقة بالنظام العام 

مادة ( 467 ) مخالفة أوامر السلطة 

كل من خالف أمراً مشروعاً أصدرته السلطة حفظاً للعدالة أو السلامة العامة أو النظام أو الصحة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة جنيهات. 

مادة ( 468 ) رفض التصريح بالهوية 

كل من رفض التصريح بهويته أو بأحواله الشخصية أو أي وصف شخصي آخر عندما يطلب إليه ذلك موظف عمومي أثناء القيام بمهامه يعاقب بالحبس مدة

لا تزيد على شهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة جنيهات. 

مادة ( 469 ) رفض تقديم المساعدة عند حدوث اضطراب 

كل من رفض دون عذر مشروع بذل المساعدة أو القيام بما يطلبه منه موظف عمومي أثناء قيامه بمهامه عند وقوع اضطراب أو أي كارثة أخرى أو عند التلبس بجريمة أو امتنع عن تقديم المعلومات أو البيانات المطلوبة منه في الأحوال المذكورة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهرين أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة جنيهات. 

وإذا كانت البيانات أو المعلومات كاذبة كانت العقوبة الحبس ما بين شهر وثلاثة أشهر أو الغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرين جنيهاً. 

مادة ( 470 ) الصياح والتظاهر إثارة للفتنة 

كل من قام في محل عام أو مكان آخر معروض أو مفتوح للجمهور بتظاهر أو صياح لإثارة الفتنة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر، ما لم يترتب

على الفعل جريمة أخطر. 

مادة ( 471 ) مضايقة الناس بالضجيج 

وإقلاق راحتهم 

كل من حصل منه لغط أو ضجيج أو أساء استعمال أية وسيلة من وسائل نقل الصوت أو تكبيره أو حرض الحيوانات على إحداث ضجيج وكان من شأن ذلك

مضايقة الناس في أعمالهم أو إقلاق راحتهم أو التشويش على الحفلات أو المحلات العامة أو منشآت الترفيه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز الشهر أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة جنيهات. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على كل من أعلن بالصياح عن أخبار من شأنها إقلاق الراحة العامة أو الخاصة واقترن الإعلان أو الصياح بترويج أو توزيع محررات أو رسوم في محل عام أو مفتوح أو معروض للجمهور. 

مادة ( 472 ) مضايقة الناس أو إقلاقهم 

كل من تسبب في مضايقة الغير أو إقلاقهم في محل عام أو مفتوح أو معروض للجمهور أو ضايقهم أو أقلقهم باستعمال التليفون أو استعمله لأي سبب ذميم آخر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرين جنيهاً. 

مادة ( 473 ) اتلاف الإعلانات الملصقة 

كل من مزق إعلانات أو رسوماً ملصقة أو معلقة بتخويل من السلطات المختصة أو جعلها بأية طريقة غير مقروءة أو غير صالحة يعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات. 

مادة ( 474 ) الباعة المتجولون 

كل من زاول حرفة البائع المتجول دون ترخيص من السلطات المختصة أو لم يراع الشروط التي يقررها القانون في مزاولة تلك الحرفة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز الشهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على الوالد أو الوصي الذي يستغل قاصراً دون الثامنة عشرة من غير أن يكون لدى القاصر ترخيص لمزاولة تلك الحرفة أو إذا لم يراع الشروط التي يقررها القانون لمزاولتها. 

مادة ( 475 ) التسول 

كل من تسول في محل عام أو مفتوح للجمهور بطريقة منفرة أو مزرية أو باختلاق مرض أو عاهة أو باستعمال الشعوذة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر. 

مادة ( 476 ) رفض قبول العملة المتداولة قانوناً 

كل من رفض قبول نقد متداول قانوناً في الجمهورية بقيمته القانونية يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات. 

الباب الثاني 

الجنح الأخرى والمخالفات المتعلقة 

بالسلامة العامة 

مادة ( 477 ) صنع الأسلحة أو الاتجار بها دون ترخيص 

كل من صنع أسلحة أو جلبها إلى ليبيا أو صدرها منها أو عرضها بأية طريقة للبيع أو حملها للتجارة أو الصناعة وكان ذلك دون ترخيص يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرين جنيهاً. 

مادة ( 478 ) حيازة الأسلحة خرقاً للقانون 

كل من كانت في حيازته أسلحة أو ذخيرة ولم يبلغ السلطات عنها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة والغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرين جنيهاً. 

مادة ( 479 ) الامتناع عن تسليم الأسلحة 

للسلطات المختصة أن تصدر أمراً بتسليم الأسلحة والذخيرة التي في حيازة الأشخاص أو تسليم نوع أو أنواع منها خلال مدة معينة. 

ويعفى من العقاب بموجب المواد 477 و 478 و 480 من قانون العقوبات كل من قام بتسليم مالديه من الأسلحة أو الذخائر إلى مقر البوليس الذي يتبعه محل إقامته في خلال المدة المعينة لذلك. 

وكل من خالف الأمر المذكور يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين جنيهاً ولا تزيد على مائة جنيه فضلاً عن مصادرة السلاح أو الذخيرة المضبوطة. 

مادة ( 480 ) حمل الأسلحة دون ترخيص 

كل من حمل سلاحاً خارج مسكنه أو ملحقاته دون ترخيص من السلطات يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز السنتين وغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس وغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه إذا ارتكب الفعل في مجتمع أو محفل أو إذا ارتكب ليلاً في حي مأهول. 

مادة ( 481 ) تدابير وقائية 

في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة يجوز إخضاع المحكوم عليه لأحد التدابير الوقائيــة. 

مادة ( 482 ) إهمال حراسة الأسلحة 

يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة جنيهات كل من صدر منه فعل من الأفعال الآتية وإن كان مرخصاً له في حمل السلاح :- 

1 - تسليم السلاح لصغير دون الرابعة عشرة أو لشخص غير مرخص له بحمل السلاح أو ترك أحد هؤلاء يحمله. 

2 - قصر في حراسة الأسلحة للحيلولة دون أن يحصل عليها بسهولة أحد الأشخاص المذكورين في البند السابق. 

3 - حمل بندقية معبأة في مجتمع أو محفل. 

مادة ( 483 ) الألعاب النارية 

كل من أطلق عيارات نارية أو أشعل ألعاباً نارية أو ألقى صواريخ أو أحدث لهيباً أو انفجارات في حي مأهول أو في أماكن مجاورة له أو في طريق عام أو في اتجاهها دون ترخيص من السلطات يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات. 

وإذا ارتكب الفعل في مجتمع أو محفل كانت العقوبة الحبس الذي لا تزيد مدته على شهـر. 

مادة ( 484 ) تعريف الأسلحة 

يقصد بعبارة أسلحة في الأحكام السابقة ما يلي: 

1 - الأسلحة النارية وسائر الأدوات التي أعدت بطبيعتها لإيذاء الأشخاص. 

2 - القنابل وكل جهاز أو أداة بها مواد متفجرة والمواد المتفجرة نفسها والغازات الخانقة أو المعمية او المؤذية على أي وجه. 

مادة ( 485 ) التقصير في وضع العلامات 

أو الحواجز أو إزالتها 

كل من قصر في وضع العلامات أو الحواجز التي تلزم القوانين أو اللوائح بوضعها في الممرات العامة لمنع الأخطار عن الناس أو أزال تلك العلامات أو الحواجز أو أطفأ مصابيح التنبيه إلى الخطر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة جنيهات. 

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهرين أو غرامة لا تزيد على عشرين جنيهاً إذا كانت العلامات أو الحواجز المذكورة قد وضعت بمعرفة جهة عامة أو كانت المصابيح معدة للإنارة العامة. 

مادة ( 486 ) القذف الخطر للأشياء 

كل من قذف أو ألقى أو صب أشياء من شأنها إيذاء الأشخاص أو تلطيخهم أو مضايقتهم في ممر عام أو محل خاص مستعمل استعمالاً مشتركاً أو خاصاً أو تسبب في الأحوال التي لا يسمح بها القانون في تسرب الغازات أو الأبخرة أو الأدخنة التي من شأنها إحداث الآثار المذكورة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة جنيهات. 

مادة ( 487 ) وضع الأشياء بصورة خطرة 

كل من وضع أو علق دون أخذ الحيطة اللازمة أشياء لو وقعت في ممر عام أو محل خاص مستعمل استعمالاً مشتركاً أو خاصاً لاحدثت أذى أو تلطيخاً أو مضايقة للأشخاص يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة جنيهات. 

مادة ( 488 ) الإهمال في الحيلولة دون انهيار الأبنية المتداعية 

يعاقب بغرامة تتراوح بين خمسة جنيهات وعشرين جنيهاً كل صاحب مبنى مهدد بالانهيار وكل من كان ملزماً نيابة عنه بصيانة ذلك المبنى أو حراسته إذا قصر في القيام بما يلزم لإزالة خطر الانهيار المذكور. 

مادة ( 489 ) التقصير في حراسة الحيوانات أو المركبات 

وسوء الإعتناء بها 

كل من كانت في حيازته حيوانات خطرة وتركها طليقة أو لم يعتن بحراستها الحراسة اللازمة أو عهد بحراستها إلى شخص لا خبرة له بذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرين جنيهاً. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على الأشخاص الآتين: 

1 - كل من ترك حيوانات جر أو حمل أو سباق مهملة في أماكن مفتوحة أو تركها على أي وجه دون حراسة أو ربطها أو قادها بشكل يعرض السلامة العامة للخطر أو عهد بحراستها لشخص لا تتوافر فيه الخبرة اللازمة. 

2 - كل من حرش أو أفزع حيوانات معرضاً بذلك سلامة الناس للخطر. 

3 - كل من قاد مركبة في الطرق أو الأماكن العامة أو المفتوحة للجمهور بشكل يعرض سلامة الأشخاص أو الأشياء للخطر أو سيبها ولو لفترة قصيرة دون

اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة. 

مادة ( 490 ) التقصير في رعاية المعتوهين أو الصغار ( ) 

كل من كان مسئولاً عن رعاية معتوه أو صغير دون السابعة وفقده بسبب إهماله في رعايته، يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة دنانير ولا تجاوز خمسين

ديناراً، وتضاعف العقوبة في حالة عدم إبلاغه أقرب مركز أو نقطة للشرطة فور حصول الفقد. 

مادة ( 491 ) حراسة المعتوهين أو القصر دون إذن 

يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرين جنيهاً كل من استلم للحراسة أشخاصاً يعلم أنهم مصابون بخلل في العقل ولم يبلغ السلطات المختصة حالاً أو أدخل في إصلاحية الأحداث العامة قاصراً دون الحصول على الإذن المطلوب أو أفرج عن أحد هؤلاء الأشخاص في الحالات التي لا يصرح بها القانون. 

الباب الثالث 

الجنح الأخرى والمخالفات المتعلقة 

بالآداب العامة 

مادة ( 492 ) إعداد العدة لألعاب القمار 

كل من أعد العدة في محل عام أو مفتوح للجمهور للعب القمار أو هيأ مكاناً لذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين

جنيهاً. 

وإذا كان المخالف معتاداً يجوز وضعه تحت الحرية المراقبة. 

مادة ( 493 ) لعب القمار 

ل من فوجئ في محل عام أو مفتوح للجمهور وهو يلعب القمار يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز الشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات. 

ادة ( 494 ) عقوبة تبعية 

في سائر مخالفات ألعاب القمار تصادر جميع النقود المعروضة للعب والأدوات والأشياء المستعملة أو المعدة لذلك. 

مادة ( 495 ) تعريف ألعاب القمار 

تطبيقاً للأحكام السابقة تعد ألعاب قمار الألعاب التي يكون الربح غرضها ويستند فيها الربح أو الخسارة في كليته أو أغلبيته على الحظ. 

وتطبيقاً لتلك الأحكام أيضاً تعد دور مقامرة الأماكن التي يجتمع فيها الناس للعب القمار حتى ولو كانت أمكنة خاصة أو عميت الغاية من اللعب بأية طريقة كانت. 

مادة ( 496 ) ألعاب النصيب ( اللوتريا ) 

كل من أنشأ ألعاب نصيب دون إذن يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً. 

وتصادر النقود والأشياء المعروضة للنصيب. 

مادة ( 497 ) ( ) 

مادة ( 497 ) مكررا ( ) 

مادة ( 498 ) ( ) 

مادة ( 499 ) ملغاة ( ) 

مادة ( 500 ) عرض الأشياء المنافية للحياء 

والاتجار بها 

كل من عرض على مرأى من الجمهور أو عرض للبيع أو وزع في محل عام أو مفتوح للجمهور محررات أو رسوماً أو أي شيء آخر مناف للحياء يعاقب بغرامة تتراوح بين جنيه وعشرة جنيهات. 

مادة ( 501 ) الأفعال المنافية للحياء والكلام الفاحش 

كل من قام في محل عام أو مفتوح أو معروض للجمهور بأفعال منافية للحياء يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة جنيهات. 

وتكون العقوبة غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة جنيهات على كل من فاه بكلام مناف للحياء في محل عام أو مفتوح للجمهور. 

مادة ( 502 ) القسوة على الحيوان 

كل من قسا على حيوان أو أساء معاملته دون مبرر أو أرغمه على تحمل أعباء أو متاعب ظاهرة المشقة يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة جنيهات. 

الباب الرابع 

الجنح الأخرى والمخالفات المتعلقة 

بالحماية العامة للأموال 

مادة ( 503 ) حيازة الأموال دون مبرر 

كل من حكم عليه لجريمة تتعلق بالأموال أو لجريمة الدافع إليها الكسب ووجدت في حيازته نقود أو أشياء أخرى لا تتناسب وحالته وعجز عن إثبات مشروعية مصدرها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر. 

وإذا وجدت في حيازته مفاتيح مغيرة أو مقلدة أو أدوات صالحة لفتح أقفال أو كسرها وعجز عن إثبات مشروعية الغرض الحقيقي من حيازتها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، وتصادر النقود والأشياء الأخرى. 

مادة ( 504 ) تقليد المفاتيح أو بيعها لمن يشتبه فيه 

كل من باع أو سلم لشخص يشتبه في صفته أدوات فتح أو صنع على نماذج أو أشكال مجسمة مفاتيح أياً كان نوعها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات. 

مادة ( 505 ) اشتراء أشياء مشبوهة المصدر 

كل من اشترى أو استلم على أي وجه أشياء يشتبه من وصفها أو حالة من عرضها أو من ثمنها في أنها محصلة من جريمة دون أن يتحقق أولاً من مشروعية مصدرها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر. 

وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من عمل بأي وجه على اقتنائها أو استلامها دون أن يتحرى قبل ذلك من مشروعية مصدرها. 

مادة ( 506 ) حيازة المقاييس المخالفة للقانون 

كل من حاز للقيام بأعماله التجارية أو كان لديه في متجر مفتوح للجمهور مقاييس أو موازين تختلف عن المقررة قانوناً أو استعمل مقاييس أو موازين دون مراعاة مقتضيات القانون يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرين جنيهاً. 

مادة ( 507 ) لوائح 

كل من خالف أحكام لوائح البوليس الصادرة من جهات الإدارة العامة أو البلدية أو المحلية يجازى بالعقوبات المقررة في تلك اللوائح بشرط أن لا تزيد مدة الحبس على أسبوع والغرامة على عشرة جنيهات، فإن كانت العقوبة المقررة في اللائحة زائدة عن هذه الحدود وجب حتماً إنزالها إليها. 

فإذا كانت اللائحة لا تنص على عقوبة عوقب من يخالفها بغرامة لا تجاوز جنيهاً واحداً.

----------


## umbrella crops

*(( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ))*

----------

